# Roll Call Everyone...



## Jase

Lots of new faces.  Thought it would be nice for everyone to introduce themselves.
I'm 21 male living in Wales, UK.
I'm a full time computer programmer and part time bluelight admin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




.  I have been rolling (or "getting of my head" - UK Slang) for about a year.
I'm a bit of a trance head, not too keen on the extremely epic stuff (Ecstasy does make you much more receptive to it though), particularly like the German Trance meets techno sound as well as Hard & Psy Trance.
Favourite pill of the year would have to be those Double Stacked Mitsubishi Turbos. (Feb) I also like shrooms, speed and obviously I'm a pot head.
Where are you all from?
Oh, and I'm also a bit interested in how you all found this board. - I found the old one on ecstasy.org and created this one, cos the old one started going on a bit of a weird trip.
Jase.


----------



## PartyBoy

Hey everyone...
My name is Ken, i am 23 and live in Columbus, Ohio and i am a claims analyst at a health insurance company (that's where i am at now  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
i found the board from the old board, i think i just type ecstasy in the search engine and click on it and it didn't firewall me at work so i stuck with it - good thing, it kickass !!
my favorite bean this year was probably the double stacked mitsubishi's at the Red Circuit Party here in Columbus.
I really love hard house music and the typical gay club music, trance, basically all types of music.
well gotta jet now..
plur


----------



## Rolling Lady

Hi everyone. I'm 22 and living in Pittburgh, but I'm originally from Puerto Rico. I've been rolling for about eight months, I think. But I started to go to alot more parties about five months ago. I love all sorts of music and love meeting people. I found this sight by just looking for info on X and I've been enjoying it ever since. I think this is a great way to meet people and learn new things about what we are all into. Everyone here is extremely cool. Some of my favorite pills have been X-files and Telletubbies. But I'm going to try some Mitsubushi this weekend to celebrate Halloween.  
Peace and Love out to all and UR


----------



## hEaD

First, I would like to thank you for creating this board.  I found it at work this summer through a post on the forum at MDMA Clearinghouse.  I've been rolling for a couple years now, and do, or have done,  every drug out there (still looking for Nexus and DMT).  However, I do everything, including rolling, in moderation. I don't do acid anymore though, in my opinion it's the worste drug for you.  I am 21 and go to a University in Southern Va, and am an accounting major.  I know, real boring shit, huh.  E is by far my favorite drug, and recently I aquired the bomb shit from Amsterdamn, tulips.  Ain't nothing better. Listen to all types of music, don't go to raves, but might try Sting pretty soon.  I am in my schools computer lab right now, waiting for my group to do a real boring cost accouting project.   Gotta go, peace, head


----------



## hEaD

First, I would like to thank you for creating this board.  I found it at work this summer through a post on the forum at MDMA Clearinghouse.  I've been rolling for a couple years now, and do, or have done,  every drug out there (still looking for Nexus and DMT).  However, I do everything, including rolling, in moderation. I don't do acid anymore though, in my opinion it's the worste drug for you.  I am 21 and go to a University in Southern Va, and am an accounting major.  I know, real boring shit, huh.  E is by far my favorite drug, and recently I aquired the bomb shit from Amsterdamn, tulips.  Ain't nothing better. Listen to all types of music, don't go to raves, but might try Sting pretty soon.  I am in my schools computer lab right now, waiting for my group to do a real boring cost accouting project.   Gotta go, peace, head


----------



## Boppity

Herro!  My DJ name is Boppity.  I've been spinning for 1.5 years now.  I spin Deep/Hard House and Hard/Psy-Goa Trance.  I live in a suburb of Detroit, Michigan.  I'm 26 years old, been raving for 3 years now and just started rolling in August.
I found this site through ecstasy.org and as a direct result I've made several very cool friends in Michigan and Tourette has been my guiding light when it comes to my MDMA education.  You da man!
I'm a senior administrative assistant at a consulting firm in downtown Detroit and I'm everybody's friend.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nice idea jase...I too noticed a LOT of new folks.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



PLUR,
Boppity
PS - Oh yeah!  I also smoke pot occasionally and I plan on taking acid for the first time in a week at a party in Chicago.  I hope it goes well!


----------



## CrshNburn

Hey, I'm 21 years old and a student in Denver, CO. This rolling thing is new to me but I came here to get all the information I could. This site is great, and I've only been on it a couple of times. I can tell it'll be  a great place to converse with my fellow brethren and find out what's going on with the scene. Thanks for the opportunity guys. 
CrshNburn


----------



## chewy

hey!  good work on this site and the upkeep, it's a great great thing.  pretty spiffy looking too!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i'm in boston ma, usa, i'm 29, i'm a full time computer programmer (c/c++), i play bass in a band and i live with my g/f of 10 years.
i don't roll much (once every few months)  but i love the good vibes  of this place and you people.  i have  friends who roll a lot and don't have internet access,  so i mostly use this site to spread the word on what's bad and try and keep them safe.
I like trance but mostly only hear it when i'm out (i'm hoping to build an mp3 library to fix that).  besides that i like a lot of stuff, some rock, some rap, and lots of jazz (esp bop,cool, and acid).
and that's that.  oh yeah i also have an unnatural love for old cars and working on them
peace
chewy


----------



## vertigo

hello  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm 29 (though I must not look my age, as I still usually get carded wherever I go!), female, live near philadelphia, pennsylvania and work as a technical writer.  yes, I write those manuals you just toss aside w/o ever reading!
music-wise, I have been involved in the "scene" since its early years in the USA (early 90s). heck, I was one of the first djs on the college radio circuit to play moby's "go" - woo hoo!
I've always been loving up the music, but it was just this past spring that I tried e for the very first time.  I do it on average once a month and have had mostly very positive experiences now that I've gotten the hang of it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I had only ever smoked a bit of weed prior to this, so no other drug experience to speak of (except of course N2O, which I looooove, w/ or w/o a bean to accompany it).
I prefer house rolling to being out at a club, but now that my girlfriend finally turned 21, the balance might shift a bit...
I love all kinds of music - britpop, indie rock, ethereal, gothic, ambient, trance, house, electro, industrial, and even a bit of the old school rave/techno stuff ("injected w/ a poison" anyone?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
I found the bluelight board via search engines (looking for info on MDMA, natch), and have really learned a great deal from reading everyone's posts.  I especially love hearing about people's experiences!
ok, I'll stop there because I'm feeling like a contestant on the dating game  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



PLUR
vertigo


----------



## Guru Daddy

Hi!  I just discovered you guys last week while surfing for e info - I only have access at work and they have Surfblock so its hard to get any good info on drugs.  I am way older than most of you guys - 40!  I'm an actor and writer so of course I have a day job (currently and ironically at a law firm).  I've been smoking dope for years but just discovered e and it has changed my life!  I don't go to clubs too often because I get the sense everybody is waiting for me to bust them, which is really too bad because I love the music, lights and energy! My drug use definately has a spiritual side, but I do love just being overwhelmed with the sensory overload of the clubs.  Anyway this is dragging on and I have to go to rehearsal (got a show opening Saturday!), but I would like to say thanks to everyone who has taken the time to answer my basic (ignorant?) questions.  You are all beautiful!


----------



## king caner

Hi, 
Im 19 year old male, I live in UK (portsmouth).
Im a student, been rolling for 3 1/2 years (2 1/2 regularly).
Love clubbing, go every weekend, always roll!
preffered music is trance and hard house. 
PS not really a new member, just resigned up. Been on the board for 8 months now.
[This message has been edited by king caner (edited 28 October 1999).]


----------



## brand-x

me=  my name is graeme and i'm 22 yrs old.  i'm in my last year of media studies at carleton university in ottawa, ontario, canada.  i rolled for the 1st time this summer (at woodstock actually).  i'm still just getting into the music, but trance is definately my favourite genre.  i found this site through yahoo (i think i was just trying to find some real info on e, instead of all that pta, war on drugs bullshit).  i only roll about once a month, aiming for a little balance in my life.  probably the best pill i've tried (haven't tried that many) would be warner brothers, outta montreal, this august.  could have been the atmosphere though (awesome night, great friends, killer dj's, outdoors under the stars,and tons of good vibe)
ps.  as you can tell, my posts usually end up going on and on!!!!
------------------
And the end of all our exploring/Will be to arrive where we started
/And to know the place for the first time.
-T.S. Eliot


----------



## lucky_charms

Hello, this is a good idea, getting everyone to meet everyone else! 
Well I am a 20 year old college student in Gainesville FL. Female. I found out about the joys of rolling only a year ago, but never did try it until about 2 months ago. and I loved it of course! 
I really don't like to do any drugs at all, I've never done anything else but occasionally smoke pot, and now E, that's why it tool me so long to do it. But I was always around everyone else doing it, and they looked like they were having such a good time, and they would tell me 'Oh you have to try, it's so fun" that I had to try it. I gave into the peer pressure, but I'm glad I did. 
I found this site about 2 months ago, after my first roll, I was looking on educationg myself about ecstasy and it's effects on the body and brain. I want to know exactly what I'm doing to myself, and this site and erowid and ecstasy.org have helped so much.
I love the fact that everyone on here is so friendly and don't hesistate to answer any question, no matter how trivial it may be. I have recommended this site to alot of my friends in hope that they'll educate themselves too. I believe if you use E responsibly then you can have the most fun possible.
Ok I've written a novel here, so goodbye to everyone!!!


----------



## DARKSTAR

Hello 
My name is John "darkstar" 
29 yrs old
Live in Philly
LIKES: Industrial and Hard Core electronica!!!
Best Pill's For 99 so far are"in my opinion"
1.toyota's
2.x-files
3.The great powder of the MOLLY..
Love the new board.
I work as a network admin in a co. outside of Philly..
Luv Ya's
p.l.u.r


----------



## raverdave

Hello Everyone!!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



My name iz Dave, I'm 28 and I live in Gainesville, Florida.  I have been ROLLing about for almost a year now, and don't see much in the lines of stopping anytime soon.  I am originally from Orlando, was in the club scene in the late 80's and early 90's, but had to take some time out due to some illegal antics that I pulled in '92.  Now that I am back on my feet I am enjoying the change that I have found in the club scene, and let me tell you, it iz quite a change.
I found out about the old website from a friend who iz also a Bluelighter, ALKAMIST, and from there it iz history.  I have met quite a few other Bluelighter's, such az Alkamist, Kara, X-calibuur, Chalice, Raverdad, TAC, Carlos, Bean Geek, X raver chic, Sasha, and others that I can't seem to think of right off the bat.  I think this iz a good way for all of us to get to know each other and to have the opportunity to hang out.    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Keep it alive, Jase!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



------------------
I dont do drugz, DRUGZ DO ME!!
CAUTION!!! Brain Cellz are addicting!
I am on my reserve brain cellz, and I intend on killing them off next weekend!   
[This message has been edited by ravErdavE (edited 28 October 1999).]


----------



## tome_g

why hello there.
My name is Ger i'm a 20 yr old intern in a
company in NYC.
I'm Irish.
I found the board thru a link to the old old(.net methinks it woz)
board from club nyc. Then i came accross with most people to this one
i usually roll about once a month. Keep up the good work everyone.
PlUr
g


----------



## MoTown

hey everyone Im a 21 years old from Morgantown WV.  I rolled for the first time last week and jsut about blew up!  Other than E, the only other drug I have ever tried is a little weed.  I found this site while looking for info on E.  Searched on yahoo for e and here I am now.  
Ive been wondering who was opperating this page,  now I have the man to thank for my education!  Thanks man this is a great page lota facts, and cool people!!
Later from the US of A


----------



## Shimmer

A great idea to meet and greet newbies!  My name is "Shimmer" and I live in Center City in Philly.  I am a teacher here in the city (I sometimes feel that this is a little contradicting on my part; teaching our youth and playing on this board  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).  I found this site through a search engine.  It's an interesting way to read "real life" stories without getting tired of the same old information!


----------



## ampex

Hi everybody,
My name is Sean, and I live in San Diego, CA, USA.  I've been rolling for less than 6 months, but it's safe to say that i'm (unfortunately) mentally addicted to it.  Better than nicotine i guess.  Anyways, since I haven't rolled much, my best pill so far has been the white clovers i dropped last friday, perhaps it's because i preloaded.  I absolutely love e, mostly because it's made my group of friends (who are completely awesome) alot closer than we were.  For that reason alone I risk the damage that e does to me.  As for music, I listen to almost everything, and not just electronic "everything".  Rap, rock, triphop, techno, it doesn't matter to me as long as it's good.  That's about it.  Take it easy..
PLUR
ampex
------------------
- Maybe I'm a loveboy hooked on an aphrodisiac -


----------



## scr8rollin

Hey all. My name is Charlie and I'm 18. I live in satellite Beach, Florida. I've been rolling for probably 5 months fairly regular like. I've been on this board maybe a month. This is an awesome board. My favorite bean would have to be a tie between jr. splits(my first roll) and 2x little green men. Oh so tasty. I don't do too many other drugs. Smoke some weed every now and again. Nitrous is always fun. I've only tripped once but am looking forward to the next adventure.Ecstasy is by far my drug of choice. My favorite music is trance. Listen to trance all the time. Anybody else out there in the Sat.Bch. Cocoa, Melbourne area?
------------------
Ecstasy: Proof that God exists and he loves us.


----------



## bliss

I'm 19, I go to school at Florida State, I enjoy beans, speed, and long walks on the beach on beans and speed. Some call me a Jungle Junkie, I just like to dance, but then I like trance too.  One day I would like to trip my balls off while flying across cuntry (in a plane), get off in some random airport that I've never been to. its sounds fun, but I don't think I'll ever do it.  I like baggy pants and soft sweaters. I grew up in MD, where I had a few friends who liked to party, but it was down here that I really learned what E is...I had an exam in Psyche today...If I didn't know the answer I just bubbled in E.


----------



## Sinthetik

Greetings Earthlings-
Im 27 going on 12, I live in a small space pod off of South Street in Philly.  I spin but strictly for my own, and those close to me, ears.  I am into music that makes you want to see the inside of peoples souls. My music loves are big beat, breaks but more recently have become a lover of trance (thanks to my recent revelation with seeing a live Orbital show - the beethovan's of techno). I have been altering my reality for about 3 years now and hope to one day depart from my profession of pharmaceuticals (the leagal kind) and enter a world where I control my own direction - I hate "wookin por da man!"  Lots of love for all of you beautiful people who dedicate their time and thoughts to this board.  Special love for all the Philly stronghold.  We all have to join together one of these nights and "Blow the fuck up!"  Love, peace and chicken grease


----------



## X-cellence

Hi guys, I'm 23 from Jacksonville Florida, been rollin for several years now, been raving for about a year.  I'll try anything once and only once.  I work as a  office manager/decorator.  I like break beat the most, can deal with anything except progressive music.  
My fav pill this year has to be white euro's!
Keep it real
PLUR  XXOOO


----------



## irishgurl

Hey Everyone!!  Great idea, Jase!!!  I'm a 19 year old female from Boston..  I'm a newbie!  I've only been rolling for about a month and a half now, about every 2 weeks.  I found this awesome site after my first eXperience.  I realized it would be a good idea to look and see exactly what i had put into my body..  E was my first drug EVER!!! I'm so happy I ate it!!  YUMMY!!!  Teletubbies ROCK!!!  I've only rolled in NY clubs, so that type of music is my fav!  I'm trying not to ramble, so i'll end this..  Thanks for your help everyone!  
PLUR
*** irishgurl   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




  ***


----------



## dolphin

hi there!  i am 21 and living in seattle, washington.  i am originally from hawaii though.  i found this board by looking up exstacy in the netfind on aol.  i had just tried e for the first time about 3 weeks ago and wanted to get a little info about it since i was putting it into my body.  i am really glad that i tried it!  it is such an awesome experience- so much better than drinking or smoking pot.  i have smoked pot in about a year but i was doing a lot of social drinking up until three weeks ago.  now i prefer to 'roll' as you guys call it.  i am still in the process of learning the lingo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i really like this website that you have here.  everyone seems really cool and quick to give out information or help when it's asked for.  thanks a lot everyone!


----------



## bc

hello hello hello!!!!!!!!!
i'm jared, born and raised in the northwest, seattle to be precise, getting a "higher" education out here in boston. i smoke weed to much, but e and mushies are my drugs of choice when i can afford them. been rolling since my 18th birthday, back in april. my girlfriend took me to our first rave, and we shared our first roll, truly wonderful.
i'm a d n b and progressive house guy by nature, but i love a little bit of everything, i've just recently discovered the Orb and they rock my world.
i'm always down to meet new people, it's my favorite part of partying, and hopefully i'll eventually get to meet some of you lovely bluelighters! i've been on the board for only about a month, i got here from harmreduction i think, i do a lot of reading on the stuff i put in my body, and the stuff i'd like to put in my body...
on that note are any of you familiar with 2-cb? i've read up on it, but have never seen it or heard about it actually being around. those with info, i'd love an email  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



in the meantime, PLUR and happy rolling to you all!
~bc
------------------
I think, therefore I ambient...


----------



## JdoggE

What's Up,
I am 19 year old male and a resident of beautiful West Chester, PA (hour from Philly). I have been rollin' since '97 (I liked the pills so much better back then) and using an array of other substances for a while. I love trance and techno...some jungle and some hardcore. I linked up from ecstasy.org (RIP Nicholas Saunders) to the MDMA Clearinghouse and used the pill reports section for like 2 months b4 discovering the forum. I didn't really like this forum when the other one was lively...now this one blows it out of the water. I researched ecstasy for a great while b4 I actually tried it. I read Ecstasy: Dance, Trance, and Transformation (Saunders) 3 times b4 rollin'. Peeps must do their research 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyway, glad to share info with everyone...roll hard and B safe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






PLUR


----------



## JdoggE

What's Up,
I am 19 year old male and a resident of beautiful West Chester, PA (hour from Philly). I have been rollin' since '97 (I liked the pills so much better back then) and using an array of other substances for a while. I love trance and techno...some jungle and some hardcore. I linked up from ecstasy.org (RIP Nicholas Saunders) to the MDMA Clearinghouse and used the pill reports section for like 2 months b4 discovering the forum. I didn't really like this forum when the other one was lively...now this one blows it out of the water. I researched ecstasy for a great while b4 I actually tried it. I read Ecstasy: Dance, Trance, and Transformation (Saunders) 3 times b4 rollin'. Peeps must do their research 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyway, glad to share info with everyone...roll hard and B safe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






PLUR


----------



## Valayrie

Hi all !!!!
Ok I am Valérie, from France, Paris.
21 years old, Female.
I have been rolling for about 1 year now. I love techno, house and trance music. I enjoy going to raves ( mostly during the summer ).
I try to keep myself rolling 2 or 3 times per month. I don't want to do more.
I work in a Bank and study business to work for advertising - hard to follow, eh ? -
I Loooooooooove going out to clubs here, meeting lots of different people.
If one of you come here, you HAVE to go to the Gibus on wednesday !! it's free, goa-trance music and it's GREAT !! People there are very nice ! and at 8 am you won't be sleeping but drinking something with all of them in the bar/café in front of the club !!!
What i prefer : MDMA powder.
I like this bord. The new one is better for sure. Colorful !!
One thing tho...And I am talking to JASE or SKYDANCER > When I receive an email because someone answered to my post...the link doesn't go directly to the subject anymore. Before the change, you just clicked and you had your message and the answer(s). It was better, no ?!!
PLUR
A+
Valayrie.


----------



## Noodle

Hello.    I'm 26 and live in Central Jersey.
I'm an artist.   I wait tables for money.
I enjoy being with my friends and dancing.     I'm a freak for beats too.




I'm not new and I've been here since before  .nu was given to us by Jase and Skydancer.   Thanks guys.


----------



## liXfe

What's up everybody!!  My name is Adam and I am a 22 year old Architecture student from Louisiana.  I have been rolling for about 5 months now, and absolutely love to roll my balls off.  I don't see how I ever functioned without the wonderful world of X. I also smoke lots of weed and enjoy acid and shrooms every once in a while.  I also enjoy trance and any other drug reminding beats.
Pill of the year!!   100% pure mdma caps from dallas. ( I still love that guy that said " I'll give you another one if you snort it") I rolled for like 10 straight hours off 300mg worth.  Much love for him!!!
Worst pill! Those fucking green tris!!
Whoever pressed those pills should be beaten to a slow agonizing painful death!!!
"Ball out till you fall out, then when you can't walk out crawl out"
PEACE, LOVE, UNITY, AND RESPECT!!!
liXfe


----------



## LinZ-E

hi   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 im Lindsey Im 18 and I live in the oh - so - exciting town of Plainville, CT..Ive only been going to parties for about eight months and rolling for 4 or 5... I used to be really into the acid scene heavily and then decided to try E, and mm mmm love the stuff, now im rollin every weekend (though im in need of a break)
Im a student at the University of Hartford (cmm major) and work part time as a computer lab monitor 
The best high I probably ever had was when I tried DMT a few months ago from Sweden i believe, very intense and I got some of the craziest visuals Ive ever had (specially with eyes closed) although you know you cant really compare different drugs of whats better and what isnt because highs and lows can be so different
im into alot of -dare i say it- happy hardcore   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 dnb and some trance, also alot of industrial and that classic hippie stuff   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i think i found this board from a link on a nother page, i really dont remember ((swiss cheese theory))   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but its great and the people are too
hugz drugz n ringpopz
------------------
"We hold these experiences to be self-evident, that all is equal, that the creation endows us with certain inalienable rights, that among them are: the freedom of the body, the pursuit of joy, and the expansion of consciousness."
[This message has been edited by LinZ-E (edited 28 October 1999).]


----------



## rectali

hey y'all..my name is jay and old enough to be yer father..43..heard about e in the 80's but was doing other "stuff" at the time..current girlfriend was doing it then and has told me some stories..we ran into one of her friend's sons at a santana concert and he got us some..don't guess it was very good cause nobody seemed to get off..found this place thru yahoo and like the info i have gotten so far..doesn't seem to be anyone here from memphis tho
------------------
as the fog lifts
confusion settlesin


----------



## PhillyBWa

What's up fellow Bluelighter's!  I'm 23 (male) from Jacksonville, Fl.  I found this board from a post at bluelight.net.  I've been eat'en beans for a couple of years now.  I use to goto the clubs alot, (618 -aka Paradome-, Evalutions) till they started getting raided.  Now it's mostly house partys.  As far as musice goes..i like it all.  House, trance, techno, jungle, hip hop.  That's about it.  Keep it real......
--Chris


----------



## TC

Well...I'm Tim.  I'm 21 and male and from Bloomfield, New Jersey.  Uhmm...I listen mostly to techno and house (all kinds), a little bit of trance, little bit of jungle, and one of my friends has actually been getting me into a little happy hardcore (I stress a *little*).  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Uhmm...My first party was May of 98 (first roll was the same party), so I'm not old school by any means.  I actually didn't even like the music until I started going to parties.  Uhmm...let's see...I DJ (mostly Detroit Techno and all kinds of house), which is my ambition in life.  I work as a legal secretary until that ambition becomes reality...or until I turn 30, whichever comes first.  I partied in Detroit for a good year or so and now I party in New Jersey and Philly, and occassionally NYC when there's a non-shady party going on.  Uhmm...my favorite DJs are: Derrick Carter, Mark Farina, Gene Farris, Robert Hood, Richie Hawtin, Paul Johnson, DJ Sneak, Kevin Saunderson, DJ Bone, Derrick May, John Acquavia, Juan Atkins, Carl Craig, uhmm...I could literally go on for pages so I'll just stop there.  If you're in the Jersey area feel free to drop me an email (Bigweed420@hotmail.com), because so far I only know like 3 or 4 peeps around here.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-Tim


----------



## beautiful

my intro-
my one year bluelight annversary is now, obviously i started on teh old one and made my permenant move over to this one.  i started off as "axe" in case taht naems huld pop up or sound familiar to some while beautiful doesn't.  i have been rolling for 2.5 years now.  my favorite pills have been batmans, pure caps, and from the past year green rns (although i much prefer the others).
i can't type for sh*t.
i am from NYC, teacher.  unfortunaely, it is what i do, not who i am (in teaching it shuld be who you are).  oh, i am 24.  my biorthday is dec 1 so soon i will be a quater of a centry old.  i am a woman but sometimes i feel like a man trapped in a  woman's body (my thoughts tend to agree more with then male party than the female).
what else was i supposed to include?  i music, i don't listen to the typical E music,  (trance, technom, house, not even rap).  i listen to modern rock, hard rock, goth, britrock (as vertigo classified it)...that's my idea of tripping, rolling, and dancing music.  yeah-there are still a few clubs taht play it.  i do like to occasionally go to a typical E club place, i do enjoy the music every now and then but it is not my reason for CD players.  
i LOVE dancing.
i am very opinionated and love to argue.
thatr's enough.  the rest you will have to figure out on your own, it will take all the magic away.


----------



## Josefine

Hi all...
I´m Josefine from Sweden...28 y o and a mother of 2..girl 4 and boy 6..
Living w my family in a house just outside Stockholm..
Have been rolling for some years on and off..were clubbing hard in the late 80 es for some years..took like 6 years off when i had kids...and now i´m back in full forcé again... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



My favorite pill this year is:
4 U...they are just great  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I have been a member of this board for a year now, and all of u here have is just SO NICE...you´ll like a part of my family.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Really hope i can meet all of u some day...just think about if we could have a huge Bluelight party !!!???
Love 
Jos


----------



## educky

Well, if you've made it down this far on the list of replies...I'll do some introductions myself.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  My name's Ducky and I just discovered this board a couple days ago while running a search engine.  Cool stuff!  I love having somewhere to talk about this stuff because the rest of teh world is so damn uptight about it.
I discovered rolling in april and have been enjoying it ever since!  Raving, clubs (anyone been to twilo in nyc...awesome djs).  I'm from New York and go to college in California.  The rave scene out here is kicking...and we even have a small presence on campus (a welcome change from last year).  I'm definitely into trance...all I listen to now, but it keeps me happy and bouncy...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Keep those posts coming.  I'm happy to be a newbie!


----------



## GOD'S MINION

Well i just found this page through the shroomery.org.  (Really good site)  My name is Greg and I'm a Criminal Justice Student (ironic isn't it!)  I haven't been rolling at all but am planning to this Sat. at a rave.  I live in Victoria BC and I really need some tips for my first time!
*
1)How do I know the E i'm getting isn't cut/unsafe and good?
2)I'm 6"4 180lbs and don't know how much I should take.
3)What's the averge street price? 25?
4)What are my chances of getting laid???!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanks for the time!  I really dig the site, it's super informative!
-Da G*


----------



## raverdad

code name: raverdad
age: 42 
location: orlando,Fl
occupation: drug Lab Rat
other:  consultant
previously  part of the old bluelight gang
now here on bluelight.ru
drug(s) of choice: E ; K ; G ;  
A(gel/paper); whippets
music : depends on what i'm taking.  
house;trance; happy hardcore ; 
drum & bass ; break beat ;
hobbies: retired competitive surfer, now
surf for fun ;  computers; business
planning / troubleshooting.
caution: people have been know to have way 
too much fun when partying with 
me !    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  as they will find out 
at 55*  ............ 
------------------
"Its all Good"


----------



## Excel

Let's see,I'm a 30yr old male from Fl. Ate    my 1st bean in 86' and partied  hard until 90'when I quit. Started rolling again about a yr ago and been going strong ever  since!Also I'm a pothead. Lurked on the old board since Dec then switched to this board when it was created and have posted a few times,thanks Jase and Skydancer! Mostly I party at home because of  paranoia, to much to lose this late in the game.
PLUR,
Excel


----------



## QueenBlaze

I'm a 29 year old real estate broker and landlady living in Columbia, Missouri. I found this site by searching for "ecstasy, types". I tried x a few months ago and have used it about 10 times. It's my favorite, but I have never been much of a user of anything, except alcohol. Now I try to avoid drinking. My favorite is the pharmacutical powder. I have gone to 3 raves. I like the music, as long as I can dance to it. 
------------------


----------



## jonoUK

aloha peeps!
My name is Jonathan, im 20 years of age and live in London, UK.  Have been rolling for 4/5 years and got well into the rave scene early on.  Did a spot of DJing but lost touch for a little while, but recently acquired some 1210's and have been bang on it, spinning a wide spectrum of stuff from drum'nbass to tech house.
My one love is deep melodic trance, it doesnt have to be fast to be enjoyable, and this year has been the year of the superclub for me, Ive done HOMe, Gatecrasher, renaissance, fabric next week and Cream the week after woohoo!  homelands was awesome (big shout to Jaded & Jase!!) and have met my fair share of bluelighters old and new   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	



I kinda found this board from day one (two at the latest)and previously was found lurking on .net/mdma since mid '98.
Pills this year have been cool, but the ones that stand out for me are the new mitsubishis, theyre everywhere and they kick royal arse   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



lookin forward to the millenium!!
PlUr
Jono
And PS, ssssshnookums right back atchya PC
[This message has been edited by jonoUK (edited 01 November 1999).]


----------



## Adj

(uuum... take two, my ferret walked over my keyboard and somehow managed to delete the whole message  )
I'm Adj (ya you can call me that), a 20 year old (strugglin') comp and elec engineer in Florida. I'm pretty much a comp geek, 'cept when I'm skatin' around or hangin' out with my druggie friends  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I've been rollin' gee, almost a year now wow, I loved it sooo much I did it every other weekend, never more than 2 pills tho (I like to pratice moderation, sumthign I hope to forgot this weekend at 55*  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )... then I tooka break, let my life catch back up with me. Still goin' strong tho, I'm in to pretty much everything that catches my attention, clubbin' house/trance/breaks/whatever is always nice, esp if ya gotta pair of flowstix ta poke ppl's eyes out with  I don't believe any drug is inherently evil, and I'm not scared of takin' any of them, but I do think ppl who been carved into evil/weak beings can experience a one-sided negative effect from certain chemicals...
Hee, I've only met a few of the old school bluelighters once, but sum of them (hmmm raverdad, tabooma? hehe) I have a lotta respect for and seem to be able to convince me to do anything  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Uuh, I use those li'l smiley faces too much, I think I'm insecure and like to soften all my messages with sarcasm or humor, even when I'm tryin' ta be serious... heheh, ACK STOP THAT ADJ 
okay, peace -Adj


----------



## shE-ra

whats up!?! 
This is shE-ra and I am kinda new but i've been looking around and I like what I see.  I am in Toronto and I have to say we have a very positive party scene.  I've been rollin for about a year and my favourite has been:
1>-Warner Bros
2>-Pink Hearts
3>-Blue TP'S
4>-Blue Moons
I am really into raving (i go every weekend almost) and I really love Jungle.  The locals in Toronto are the greatest.  
PEACE
shE-ra


----------



## shE-ra

whats up!?! 
This is shE-ra and I am kinda new but i've been looking around and I like what I see.  I am in Toronto and I have to say we have a very positive party scene.  I've been rollin for about a year and my favourite has been:
1>-Warner Bros
2>-Pink Hearts
3>-Blue TP'S
4>-Blue Moons
I am really into raving (i go every weekend almost) and I really love Jungle.  The locals in Toronto are the greatest.  
PEACE
shE-ra


----------



## x_calibur

Hey there all,
My first name is Mark i'm 30 and I reside in Orlando, FL. But my career takes me all over the US. As it happens i'm am currently working in O-town too.(its great to be home for once). What i do for a living often depends on which company i'm working for at the time. For simplicity sake i'll just say that i do contracting in the field of engineering.
I have been involved in the underground dance scene for over ten years, however i never tried ecstacy(or any other drug for that matter) until about 2 years ago. Since then i've tried almost everything else, but i havent found anything that i would do repeatedly like i do x. 
I first found the old bluelight i think from a link on ecstcay.org about 15 mounths ago and have since followed the path to the new(and very much improved {thanks jase}) board. I dont post as often as i once did but never fret i still lurk out in the background and i always am willing to offer my advice and input to any duscussion.
I have had the opertunity to meet several of you from the board Kara, Raverdad, Raverdave, Chalice, Sara and others and have found it to be a rewarding experience if you have the change try it yourself.
Well i think i have said enough for now. Keep, it going Jase
peace and plur to you all
x


----------



## x_caliber

Hey there all,
My first name is Mark i'm 30 and I reside in Orlando, FL. But my career takes me all over the US. As it happens i'm am currently working in O-town too.(its great to be home for once). What i do for a living often depends on which company i'm working for at the time. For simplicity sake i'll just say that i do contracting in the field of engineering.
I have been involved in the underground dance scene for over ten years, however i never tried ecstacy(or any other drug for that matter) until about 2 years ago. Since then i've tried almost everything else, but i havent found anything that i would do repeatedly like i do x. 
I first found the old bluelight i think from a link on ecstcay.org about 15 mounths ago and have since followed the path to the new(and very much improved {thanks jase}) board. I dont post as often as i once did but never fret i still lurk out in the background and i always am willing to offer my advice and input to any duscussion.
I have had the opertunity to meet several of you from the board Kara, Raverdad, Raverdave, Chalice, Sara and others and have found it to be a rewarding experience if you have the change try it yourself.
Well i think i have said enough for now. Keep, it going Jase
peace and plur to you all
x


----------



## pinger

hello friends
pinger here. 24, residing in the millenium city, Sydney, Australia. Originally from Perth, Western Australia.
Found x about 4 years ago, with a group of friends on new years. Needless to say my life changed forever. Until this year, had dropped maybe twice a year, but bad influences (you know who you are) are conspiring to turn rolling into a full time occupation.. hehe
Love Nitrous, speed and weed. Fan of acid in the right circumstances as well. 
I have a broad musical taste, as long as it is funky and intelligent, i'll listen to it.
I work in a large multinational organisation, and manage Human Resources (when i can tear myself away from bluelight). Found MDMA clearinghouse from Ectasy.org, then found the new bluelight. 
Have met some amazing people on this board, and in person. Thanks to Jase and skydancer for having us.
ping


----------



## fuzz e me

I'm a 16 year old gurl in Winnipeg,Mb,Canada.
I dropped my frist cap in march/april/may?? hrmm dunno... it was a mitsu, the first mitsubishE's we got here... mmm... they were good! I *love* happy hardcore!!! mmm... happycore!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I like to rave... thats about all really!


----------



## ROLL2NITE

hello everyone....
Im John,25, also going on 11....live in south jersey..doing xtc since may of this year.. still a student..wait tables..2 months left.. getting into personal training(need some clients) lol 
very..hyper..love progressive house..
best pills this year...
would have to say...superman's...blew my f'n doors offfff...
Love to read everyone's post...
keep up the good work...
c ya on the E side..
playsafe  R2N
------------------
Play fast but play safe!
[This message has been edited by ROLL2NITE (edited 24 January 2000).]


----------



## dj_vegas

Hey Kids,
My friends call me T.  I'm 19, a computer support specialist.  I live in Atlanta, GA.
I listen to mostly Jungle, Happy Hardcore, Trance, some Breakbeat.
I can't remember how I heard about Bluelight.  I think it was a link on someone's page on one of the webrings I belong to.  Which reminds me, I should put up a link to bluelight from my site.  
I love you all
------------------
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
"dj_vegas seeks rich, well-insured widow. 
Intention murder.  Box 1737" - Private Eye Classifieds 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
http://djvegas.itgo.com/


----------



## soulfly

hey all
my name is jason...near boston, ma  22 years old
i found bluelight just by doing a search on ecstacy, trying to find decent factual information.
i play guitar in a small hardcore band out here and i've just started getting into the rave scene a couple years ago, but i've been in the drug scene for a lot longer =)
i'm mostly into a lot of metal/hardcore/and hip hop music, but i've found a new love for techno, breakbeats and trance
feel free to e mail me or catch me on ICQ
PLUR
jay


----------



## MikE

Whoa!  Populour topic!  26 year old Philly boy Love following the circuit.  First rolled at Cherry 4 in April in DC, best roll was at NYC Pride in June -- double stacked diamonds, pre-party at Twilo, Pier Party, Whitney Houston LIVE, fireworks, afterparty at Twilo.  No sleep.  Loved-up, major speedy pills -- It was wild!
PLUR
------------------
"The smallest minority on earth is the individual.  Those who deny individual rights cannot claim to be defenders of minorities."  -- Ayn Rand


----------



## Flower

Hey, ya'll!  Um, ok, My name is Melissa, I'm 19, origionally from South Jersey, now I'm near Tampa, FL.  
I rolled for the first time in February, nowadays I do it about once a month, along with some K and 'Nutrient now and then.
I graduated college last year, I do web pages for a living, but I'm going back to school next semester.
uuummmm....fave pill would have to be the double hearts I had a super long time ago..yummy!
*Peace!*


----------



## Devo

Code Name: Devo
Age\sex: 21, male
Location: Gainesville, FL. (The Swamp, baby!)
Occupation: Student
Music: House, Trance, abmient, and all kinds of urban underground music
comments:
I love to party, very nice guy.  I wanna rave till I die. Gotta love the life, ta hell with being normal and ordinary. -D-
[This message has been edited by Devo (edited 29 October 1999).]


----------



## FoX

Hello, I am FoX, I'm 26 and am domiciled in sunny Murfeesboro, TN (ha ha).
I've been rolling for 5 and a half years now, with a two year break in the middle (while I was in NC). I got reinvolved in the Nashville scene about 6 mos. ago (thanks Kellbelle) and have been rolling on an average of every two weeks since. I'm not much on weed, but I loooooove acid and candyflipping is my favorite thing to do.... I am a huge fan of Clovers (y'know, the ones shaped like a clover) and miss them badly.
When I first started raving back in the old days I was a huge househead, but lately I'm really into trance and jungle...must be something I ate.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm studying Sociology and plan to get a PhD, with the purpose of going forth and bending young minds to my way of thinking.  
I'm also a huge computer geek and spend a lot of time online,so look for me on AIM and ICQ....
I first discovered Bluelight about three months ago...I was lurking hardcore until the whole messed up crack down the cops put on the scene here shook me into posting. Thanks Jase and Sky for running this forum for us to mouth off on....
PLUR!
[This message has been edited by FoX (edited 29 October 1999).]


----------



## makisupa

Howdy folks,
I'm a swingin' 24 yr. old guy originally from Dallas, but currently living in Washington DC.  I got here from the old bluelight.  My interest in psychedelics started with weed->acid->e->shrooms.  I'm pretty well read on the subject and have some hilarious acid stories under my belt.  I also grew my own mushrooms for a while.  I'd always wanted to roll, but never got hooked up until '93 or so.  I loved it from the get-go (duh), but I quit for a while because of lack of good pills.  Once I found my home in DC in '98, it was back to my deviant ways.    I've been enjoying a sweet electronic music culture here with the rest of the cool people in the scene.  I enjoy home rolling, but make it out to Sting and the Ultraworld parties for the good DJs.  As far as my taste goes: Phish, Jane's Addiction, Beatles, Pavement, Miles Davis, Massive Attack, etc.  But I can't forget the DJs: DJ Dan, Donald Glaude, Feelgood, Scott Henry, Sasha&Diggers, Dubtribe, J-Smooth, and others.  I can't believe you made it this far.  My fave pills: the OG Green Triangles and Supermans.  My worst: Unfortunately too many to name.  Love this place.  Keep up the good vibes.  Roger that?


----------



## miss apple

This topic was obviously started when the Australians were tucked up in bed cause none of us have infiltrated it yet!
Hello all...I'm miss apple.  I've been taking pills ('rolling') for about 3 years now.  I've never been to a rave, but that's more to do with how the Sydney scene is rather than my choice.  I've been living in Sydney for 3 years (coincides with the drug taking hmmm  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) and grew up in Brisbane, Queensland (about 1000km north).
I have a wide range in music taste but have a passion for anything Australian.  We produce some world class electronica and dance music and our DJ's rock over many internationals who've come here to play.  I'm also a fan of non dance music including again many Australian bands and music like Radiohead, Tool, U2...all sorts!!
I found bluelight in a round about way...I saw Pillcat post on a Sydney rave and party board that she thought bluelight was better so I went on a search and found both the old and the new board on the same day.  That was about 4 months ago and since then I've met some amazing people who I'm glad to call my friends.
Oh yeah...I'm 25 and work in sales in the telecommunications industry.  I won't be here much longer though if I continue to post at work  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Love to all...especially Jase and skydancer for the work you put into this board.  Thanks guys!
miss apple


----------



## e is for ecstasy.

Hi ppl...
24 year old male, from Ontario, Canada
Discovered e about six months ago and look upon it as almost a religious awakeing.  I don't just use it @ clubs...but @ work 2.  Hm maybe i'm already chronic.
Anyways never have i seen a more friendly message board than here, the bluelight is the best.
P l u r


----------



## REYXTC

What's up everyone? I'm Rey Leo'n (pronounced  lay-own) I've been a raver for about 4 to 5 years, I can't really remember, and I've been  trippin' for 2 years. I'm a writer trying to get paid, but I got nuthin'.  I live in Brooklyn,N.Y. and am part Indian and part gypsy.  I found this site by accident.  This is a really kick ass grouping and I love to hear from E-heads.  If any one has info on parties in NYC drop a line at REYXTC@bluelight.ru PLUR


----------



## GlitterGirl

hey everyone.... I'm 21, live in Harrisburg, PA... I currently work for a national ISP doing customer service.. 
I started into the rave scene last feb, and i must say it's been my home since  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




 i found bluelight a couple months ago when i was looking for some info on E... and i've been a semi-regular ever since....
well, i guess thats all for now..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  love you guys!


----------



## Scoby

Hi hi.  I'm a 23 year old web designer in the LA area.  Beans have been part of my diet for about 6 months now.  In that time, the best ones I've had were Blue Smurfs.  Really good peak, all lovey, a bit speedy at the end and closed-eye visuals.  I'm guessing there was something extra in there, but they were always great.  I had a late start to the club scene, but I'm trying to make up for it.  I love punk rock, but I've been getting into electronica in a big way, especially trance.  I found this site while looking for drug info and stuck around because the vibe is so rad.


----------



## Freak

Freak - 24 years - been rolling since New Years - Green Mitsi - when they were GOOD  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 first rave - EARTHCORE ... ahh life changing moments  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Having the best year of my life (and I've had a good life !)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Anyway - found this site via Bluelight.old, via Ecstacy.org, via god knows what - near the beinging.  Use it to mostly to avoid bad pills, and keep an eye on what's going - everyone down here's hanging for Tulips - BRING IT ON  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Love this site on account of emoticons and the conversations - hehhe
PLUR


----------



## RuRu

I for one can attesat to what raverdad has said about partying with him
Name: RuRu (aka you have to know me to know that)
Drugs of choice: E,K,G and of course th almighty NO2.
I am fairly new to the scene but what I have ecountered already i love and hope that I will be here for the long haul.
What I have found out about bluelight is that this is a community and when you do get a chance to meet some it is an awesome Eexperiance.
Ok some other stuff, male, age 27, and live in Daytona,
Central Florida Bluelighters  RoCK!!!
a long with all the rest  LOL (no disrespect)
Till another post  peace to you allllllll......RuRu


----------



## mirrorballs

good idea...always nice to know the personalities of you all.  i am 34, married and have two kids(!).  first E experience was about 10 years ago and have used off and on since. its the only drug i do and i drink very minimally.  my wife and i have rolled together a few times, but we are sorta uncomfortable with both of us doing it at the same time because of the kids and any possible emergency.  she is very cool and our relationship is very solid...we really give each other freedom and party separately with our own friends, etc.  you would never know that i roll based on my job, my community standing, and the neighborhood i live in, but i think everyone probably thinks that no one would suspect them and their "secret" lives!  i love this site...found it while researching E and its effects.  keep up the good work!


----------



## Y-not par-T

hello everybody-
i love this sight, good job guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I found it through Erowids Vaults (MDMA Vault)(i think). im from the bay area of Cal. im a student and im 19
I roll about once a month and rave about once every two months.my favorite pills are tweeties and euro doublestack.
im a pot head,i love mushies(shrooms),love the e(of course), i dont like DXM and i havent done anything else.
i like house,drum n bass, and happy hardcore
_-happE e'n-_


----------



## kellbelle

Hi!!  I am Kellbelle and I am a work in the yearbook/magazine processing center in Murfreesboro..also where I live right now but I'm originally from Chicago...god I miss home....anyways...I am 19 and I've been rolling/raving for about 6 or 7 months.  I always liked the music but never went to any parties.  Now you can't keep me away!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I listen to anything you put in front of me, seriously.  I really can't remember how I stumbled across the board...it might have been through ecstacy.org...but I am soo glad I found it.  If anyone is going to be in Colombia, MO this Saturday night look for me!!  I'll be the  chick wearing a black fuzzy hat!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Major thanks to Jase and Skydancer for the board...its great!!  Enough of my rambling....must go dance!!!  
P*L*U*R!!!!!!!
Kellbelle


----------



## chrondoe

whaddup everyone,
well, lets see...i'm a college student studying MIS, and hope to become a network engineer.  I am a house-junkie and had some great rolls with baby t's, mit's, and do you guys remember black liq's.. btw, i found this site through dancesafe and hope you guys keep this one going...
peace
- chrondoe -


----------



## Tricky

Hi everyone,
I'm 22, F, and live in Philadelphia.  I've been rolling for 2 years and used to be really into the "rave scene" (god I hate using the word scene), but lately I'm more into chilling on E with my b/f and our friends. 
I work in graphic design and web type stuff, and I've gotten a bit responsible in my old age (but not too much). 
I love Jack Kerouac, Frank Sinatra, Lo Fidelity Allstars, the orange wall in my apt., and my 2 kittens. Kind of a random comment, but whatever. 
Take care everyone!!


----------



## SFRaver

Hello!  I'm Lance 30, from the San Francisco Bay Area. During the day I work for an advertising agency. I've been raving mad since 1997 and absolutely love our scene, its changing though.  Soon Oakland and San Francisco will discontinue rave permits and parties will once again go underground.  The core people that make PLUR possible will keep it alive!
My favorite candy includes:  Mitsubishis, Lucky Charms and Green Triangles.
Thank you Jase for providing this wonderful means of communication in our community!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Love to all!


----------



## Xzistenz

Hey Folks!
I'm a 27 (though I can still pass for 19 on a good day) year old male, living in the Bay Area, Ca. The absolute best place in the world to live, although I'm quite sure many of you feel the same way about your respective hometowns. I never partied in my youth and I discovered E in February of 99.    
I've learned some of life's greatest lessons while rolling and I've had a great time in the process. I've been on this board since the exodus from Bluelight.net and I will be forever grateful for the advice and goodwill that I've received from Bluelight.nu.
Love U All - Party Responsibly!
Xzistenz


----------



## Motab

Hello there all!
Well, my name is Andy. A friend of mine (ampex) introduced me to bluelight about a month or so after we started rolling. I started earlier in this calendar year (can't remmber when), under 10 beans total. The best one so far was the most recent one, 2 white clovers (not shaped), which was just udderly AWESOME. 
I am a full time Student at Cal Poly, also an Intern at a big ol' corporation. I like most techno, but most especially Happy Hardcore and Ambient. (Whatta mix. . .  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). 
Other than that, I just wanna give a big "HALO!" to everyone. Love this board, it's how I spend my evenings. Feel free to ICQ me any time, #3801896. TTYL!
-=*+PLUR+*=-
Motab


----------



## darquo

hey
Well, there were 70 messages before mine..but here it goes...
25 yr old male
PC/Network technician
Got into "the scene" back in 92 when I was in school at Boston University.  Took some years off to focus on my career..smoke a lot of pot..and had two long relationships.  Now that I'm in a decent job, *single*, and happy with myself I've jumped right back into the swing of things 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The best pill I've had this year has got to be a cap of Molly.  Damn...one had me flying with mad energy, love, and visuals for like 5 hours straight.
The best party I've been to in the past year was definitely Alive in Hartford CT...Sept 25th...incredible music, and I swear evryone was in love with each other that night...the best vibe I've ever seen.
I'm currently right outside of Hartford CT, and have seriously thinking of moving back up to Boston soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I miss that town.
Ok, well thats me, hope someone enjoys this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



------------------
Be safe and *PLUR* and all that good stuff
*darquo*
"At one point consciousness-altering devices like the microscope and telescope were criminalized for exactly the same reasons that psychedelic plants were banned in later years. They allow us to peer into bits and zones of Chaos." -Timothy Leary


----------



## methyl-head

(stands up)" Hello everybody, my name is methyl-head"
(everybody else) "HI METHYL-HEAD!!!"
(i continue) "...and I am a rollaholic!!"
I started rolling almost four years ago, three months after i started raving.  I loved it but never did it that often until early this summer.   I love this site.  I used to do chat rooms all the time, but for some reason, i've become fixated on these forums.  Well here is a profile of lil' ol' me
Sex: Phemale
Age: 21
Favorite drug: MDMA
Second favorite drug: Shrooms
Third favorite drug: MDA
Fourth favorite drug: Ketamine
Drugs I hate: Paxil, Wellbutrin, MDEA, Blo
Diagnosis: Hyperactive E-Tard, 
Music I love:Techno (all kinds)
Trancecore
Hard Trance
Breaks (all kinds)
Hardcore (not happy)
Dark Drum&Bass
Tech House
Retro 80's (no joke, I love that                     analog sound)
Old Skool House 
Old Skool Rave Anthems
Best pills eaten: Pink hearts 
White Eagles
Cherry bombs
Frequency of E use: 2-3 times/month
Goals in life: Earn Ph D in Medicine or                            Biochemistry   
Make some phat beats
Become a raverporn star!!!   
Try 2-CB
Favorite Activities(other than the obvious)
Shopping
Reading
Bluelighting
Beading
Foreplay
Sexual Intercourse
Physical: Brunette, 5'7", 20 lbs. (on the                moon)
Religion: Hedonistic follower of the Thrill                Pill Cult


----------



## actaeon

hi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  my name is mike and i've been rolling for about oh.....6 months.  what a fun fun ride it has been.  i'm originally from seattle (sucky party town), but now i'm a senior at a really small school outside of philadelphia.  i love being so close to dc and nyc.  anyway, i can't decide on a best roll because they've all been so good.  but one of the best had to be the sasha and digweed two year anniversary party at twilo in late may.  it was my first roll and of course i was there with my best friend in the whole world. we got some pretty nice diamonds that night.
i like to dabble in other drugs now too.  tee hee.  k is ok.  pot is ok. coke...um...ok.  i like speed (c: and i'm still waiting to trip out on acid.
mostly i'm just glad that i've got the opportunity to meet the most amazing people.  its like i've entered a whole new world.
act.


----------



## RaViN311

hello, my name is Blake & im from South Georgia! i go to the Underground in Tallahassee sometimes, & i come up to the ATL for big phat parties! favorite type of music is TRANCE cuz it just f*cks with my mind! favrotite drug = ecstasy of course! best drug = pot though! favorite DJ = Oakenfold ... i saw him in the ATL & he absolutely blew my mind i luv him! =] favorite bean = white mushroom to bad they aint around anymore =[!
oh yeah, im 19 too =] attendin University of Mississippi in the summer =]! GOOOOOOOOOOO REBELSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
pEaCeOuT ... =]


----------



## hyPeR_DeRMiC

Great im last.. 
well anyways... some of ya might remember me, my name is hyper.... 
im a half-retarded gorillia who cant spell... 
i live in North East Jersey along with the rest of the scum....
one day God gave me the address to this board, and ever since ive been posting here....
drug wise.. i do just about everything.. (some more than others) it all depends on my mood/situation/blah blah.....
i like diffrent drugs fer diffrent reasons.. but if i had to pick a favs. they would be (the holy trinity) {E, K, G}, azid, shrooms, speed, downers, coffee, ciggs, N20, did i mention K?, and uh.... vasopressin?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ive been trapped on this spinning hunk of dirt fer 20 years...
i like to do the usual Bullshit that you humans do... plus i like to read and play with my magical glowing box....
im intersted in smart people... opnionated people... i love heated debates... i like to sit around and think about questions that cant be answered... actually im plagued by them... my main interests are Human conciousness (sp?) the universe, death, life, human brain chemistry, dreams, OBEing, and whatever is passing through my brain at the moment...
i have somewhat of a 1 track mind...
Im going to "school" for computers right now, but after graduation im going back for psych. 
i plan to get my MD and do research on the human brain/mind 
(which means im going to turn into an insane scientist with an army of evil mutant clones)
if that plan falls through i think im gonna be a junkie...
did i mention my love for sarcasm?
so thats all i can think of now.....
im prolly next to last so noone is gonna readthis slop...
im goin to shoot at the black choppers that keep flying over my house.. good-bye...
[hyper]
oh BTW my ICQ is 23038687 now go away.
[This message has been edited by hyPeR_DeRMiC (edited 29 October 1999).]


----------



## jag

Hey there ppls   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm jaggy.
Age: 24
sex: Male
Location: Brisvegas Australia.
dimension- 38-24-34  no wait that's Barbie :7
I'm a student studying Data Communications at Uni full-time and I work casually for an event company.  That means I get to work at rock concerts.
I started X in 1997 after a bad break with a girlfriend because I never rolled with her.  A friend of mine offered and it change my attitude.  I never said never, I just said not now sort of thing.  This means I've been rolling for a few years in a town that Australian's call 'the big country town' aka Brisbane.
Don't believe Brisbane is a boring place since you have to see it to believe it.  Besides the weather here kicks arse.
I love all types of music except plastic stuff that is generated by ppl like the spice girls.  It's a great marketing exercise and I think it's very tacky and that's that.
I dance to everything except gabba, since I'm trying to save my knees for the future and I'd like to head overseas to party around the world.
I found this board through ACGreen.  He was a exchange student from the US and when I walked into this tute I looked around and he struck me as a very cool character.  Turned out we both liked to roll, both liked computers and had similar tastes in the fairer sex (which made good convos).  He pointed me to this board which has enchanced my knowledge.
Cheers to all of you and if you ever come to Oz lets meet up.
plur
jaggy
'Ok ramblers, lets get rambling'
[This message has been edited by jag (edited 29 October 1999).]


----------



## Pillcat

Helloooo! I am Pillcat, from Sydney, Australia.  I've been on this board longer than aaaaaaaaaaaanyone - almost a year and a half now.  Possibly only my shnooky baby JonoUK (alright, tiger?) beats me.
Found this board while on a self-imposed 6-week pilling break - cos I found if I couldn't TAKE them I had to TALK about them.
I've just finished my journalism degree, so have now joined the ranks of the officially unemployed - which sucks, but I find it makes the midweek blues a lot easier to deal with.
I've met soooo many groovy people from this board and loooove them to death.  It's great to see so many newbies - and please remember, even if you go through phases when you're over bluelight, please come back and visit regularly - just like a real family we insist on our children coming home to say hi once in a while.
Best pill ever - unnamed cap at Christmas two years ago, or my first - a dove in 94.
Best night ever - eeeeyay! There's been so many.  Probably Ko Kimera at Sublime.  Or Sunny Side Up in London.  OH NO WAIT!!! Maybe it was one of the Disco Kitchens? Oooh, no, I know - Chris Nott, Majik and Endorphin spinning in my flat!!!! yep - that wins!!
Lots of love, poppets, and don't be strangers now!
Pillcat


----------



## Beckie

Okay, um, oh yeah, that question, I am Beckie and I am, um, 23, yeah, and I am very unemployed still and have been on here since, god the start of the year or something (when we were still MDMA Clearing house) and moved over when this page came up, hmm, best pill, god, the Doves 5 years ago, and um, oh the Clear caps 2 years ago, and, oh there's been heaps that have been great...
Best nights...? Hmmmmm....possibly Northern Exposure 3 years ago.....or the earlier Hardware parties in melbourne...., um, the Rennaissance Parties have all been great......and I've had some wonderful club nights too.
Music-Trance, Old School, Progressive House, some Break Beat and Big Beat.
What else can I say.....haven't been around much lately....spending less and less time on the internet, yeah. I think that covers it.
Love Beckie xxxx
P.S. I should probably add that I was previously known as Chicken for those of you who missed me announcing my name change!
------------------
"You have to dance like nobody's watching, and love like you're not gonna get hurt."
[This message has been edited by Beckie (edited 01 November 1999).]


----------



## Kasia

OK, so I'm Kasia from Warsaw, Poland (as far as I see, the only one from this corner of the world ;-) ).
I love rolling, but I try not to do XTC too often (every 2 months or so...).
I do really LOVE MJ and shrooms from time to time. I have gotten my beautiful Shroomy Baby one month ago.
Oh, one more thing: I KNOW the future will be ours, so keep on rolling, people!
One Love -
K.


----------



## nutley

Wow, this is getting to be a really long thread!
Home: Edmonton, Alberta (aka E-Town!) in the big bad land of Canada.
Age/Occ: 24/ Government Geek (or drone - I appreciate the anonymity, cool hours and good pay)
Time on Bluelight:  Waaayy to many hours to count!  I found the first site (bluelight.net) in Jan ' 98 and I've been kicking around ever since.
Pastimes:  Shaking my 'thang to anything resembling a drum beat. Kickin' it with my girl and friends.  Learning.  The occaisional huge-ass party!  
Favorite Sounds:  TRANCE, Funky Breaks, HOusE.
Most Important Thing I've Learned from Bluelight:
USE YER DAMN NOGGIN!  TREAT YOURSELF AND OTHERS WITH RESPECT.  BE RESPONSIBLE WITH YOUR DRUG USE - BE HONEST WITH YOURSELF. TRY TO SPREAD A POSITIVE VIBE WITH EVERY ACTION YOU TAKE!!
and a million other things, but I'm too tired.
PLUR


----------



## Ben

Long thread indeed!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



My name is Ben, I'm 22, born, bred & still hanging around Wollongong, NSW, Australia. 
I work in IT full time & am studying for my degree part-time (5th year, with a couple more to go yet!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) at Wollongong Uni.  After hours, I try & spend as much time away from the computer as possible, although since I've found bluelight that seems to be changing.  
I enjoy hanging out with my mates, whether it be surfing, riding mountain bikes, kicking the hack around or just chilling with a few pipes.  My music taste is pretty varied ( no cheesy top 40 shite though ), but the techno has taken over as my main interest in the last year or two.
I first tried e about a year / year & a half ago (come to think of it, almost two years ago!!!) and dropped once every few months when we'd all come up to sydney to go clubbing.  My best was probably in January this year for the Big Day Out.  I can't remember what it was though!  Underworld, that night, was probably the best live music experience I have ever had.  Yes, the e helped it be that way  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



About two months ago I decided that I loved my techno, clubbing, and dancing so much that I was just going to come up to Sydney and go, regardless of whether my friends wanted to tag along.  For some reason it always seemed such a big deal before - don't know why, 'cause it isn't!  This weekend (FREAKY LOOPS!) will be 8 weeks in a row.  I think I'll have a few weeks off over the exam period...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Being the glutton for information I am, I went searching for info on e about 6 weeks ago.  I'd been to ecstasy.org about 12 months ago, but now work has blocked that off (& erowid.org  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), but a search on mdma in my favourite search engine ( http://dmoz.org  ) brought up this site (I just checked, but it didn't come up, so maybe it was another one.  oh well).  I lurked for a little bit and loved how cool and sincere everybody was.  I posted a few times, then met miss apple, pinger, mona, jack & pillcat (you guys go off!) at Sublime one night.  Since then I've become more active on the board  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Lots of thanks to Jase & Skydancer - I appreciate how much effort you guys put in to keep this thing going!!
Anyway - I'll see everybody who's going, at FREAKY LOOPS!  Hope that everybody else has a great weekend where ever they end up partying!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Cheers,
Ben
------------------
_"Everything gets better all the time"_


----------



## Jon

Hi My name is Jon.  I like caribou and pornography!  I live in Sydney.
I'm also a dead-set legend.  (Seriously!)
Jon.


----------



## korean raver from 808

hey everyone im a 18 year old college student that just got on the scene about 2 months ago!  i used to go to regular nite clubs but my cousin called me up and asked me if i wanted to check out a rave so dicided to go and ever since ive been on the scene!!  well in the short span ive been raving i took smurfs,007's, ferraris, mitsubishis, and blue nikes.  i gotta say that smurfs are my fave right now!!!  and we need more of a variety here in hawaii!! and im leaning to try mercedes they got good reviews from my friends!! and i gotta say this theres goin to be a crazy outdoor rave here in hawaii and carl cox is headling it!!!! well everyone roll safe and practice-------->PLUR!!!!! and im outs!! :>
ps shout outs to amy, travis, courtney,ivan and darin much love to u all!!!!!!!
[This message has been edited by korean raver from 808 (edited 29 October 1999).]


----------



## mona

Jon...you ARE a deadset legend. 
Hi My name is Mona and i'm a postaholic. All the sydney bluelighter's would agree with me there. 
Jon was the first bluelighter i arranged to meet and there have a been a string of us to meet since then, all through no fault of my own. As time draws on, our group grows larger.. Pillcat, Pinger, Miss Apple, Jon, Ben, Jack (or is it steaming lump?), Chill & Special K (sson to be Cody) but the three people who have been nearest in my last few weeks of drugged up debauchery have been 'Tha Ping', PC and Apples (yes we actually call each other that in real life). Jon has been my steady on the phones, always managing to convince me that I'm not the only one who goes on 8 day speed binges and pulls out of them ok...and whenever he's not on speed he has the ability to pull my head out of the clouds and stop me from making silly mistakes (you KNOW what I'm talking about  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Anyway this is meant to be about me...well, i guess that was. The friends I've made through Bluelight will be around for a lot more time to come, and i guess that friends really do 'maketh the man' (do they? or was that just waffle?)
I'm 20, from Sydney, started taking pills about 2 years ago and have been pretty regular right since the start. Hmm...fave pill you ask? My first of course...a yellow canary, then I'd have to say the white mitzies that were around in march this year, Big Blue Butterflies that were here in April last year (i only remember the exact time because it was my bro's b'day)...hmm...007's were good...OH FUCK THEY ALL ARE! OK! 
I hereby announce that i have NEVER had a shit pill. NEVER! sure some are better than others...and some are AWESOME...BUT never has a pill not worked. 
I also like beer. dark beer. I like pot, except i dont smoke it nearly enough  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I like speed...coke is ok...but not for parties,i have an N20 charger sitting in my lap right now *pause* *bulb* *aaah* lol...j/kand my first candyflip will be at Camp Bluelight on December 4th. YAY! then comes K, G &...B (whats B? i dunno i just wanted to type the letters K G B in quick succession)oh yeah and i also need someone to show me shrooms...
I was led to this site by my 'mommy' Pillcat. I believe it was one day at uni when we were arranging some sort of pill exchange, our eyes met across a crowded computer centre and there lay 'Ye Olde Board' upon her screen. I used to lurk at the old old board (i didnt have a comp then, but every chance i got i was there...) then i sprouted the name mona on the new old board...many there probably wish i didnt exist  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and then it crashed (probabloy because they were trying to get rid of me) and now here I am...better than fucking ever. Oh yeah I swear and burp way too much for a girl.oh...niiiiice.
I just want to say thanks to Jase and Skydancer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for making this all possible...i'd be a lot dumber and probably a lot more dead if it weren't for this board. 
this post was way too long.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



------------------
cheers
mona


----------



## star

Hi,
My name is Camilla and I'm from Sweden. I desperatly seek new friends who enjoy rolling and raves, since my crowd is not into either of this. I usually go to Copenhagen at raves.
My favourite of course is E but I also enjoy shrooms, acid and pot. 
- Camilla
[This message has been edited by star (edited 29 October 1999).]


----------



## tribblEorlfl

Well, those of you who know me, know the cool mofo that I am (hence the sunglasses) J/k!  I'll be 20 in a week, am a culinary student, cook at Universal..hmm...I was first introduced to e early in April by my ex girlfriend, the first drug other than booze I'd taken.  I enjoyed it, but it wasn't till June or so I rolled with any regularity.  I discovered bluelight through yahoo in a search to find out exactly what was in this shit I was pumping through my system.  Since then, I've expanded my horizons slightly with some pther drugs, so I'm not quite the drug lab rat raverdad is!  Candy flipping's an intense experience, troll only when prepared!  Fav music-To steal a quote from my friend Chalice "I'm atrance fiend!" Trance, progressive, d&b to a point, breaks are always nice thrown into the mix.  Fav roll- machintosh's (the most loved up, blissfull, blow me out of my brains bean I've ever had), 8 balls (the most speedy, get lost in your own universe pill I've eaten), white elephants (a nice median that lasted from 10:30-6:30 in the morning).  One more thing, I'm a proud member of the group that's picking it up and tearing it down-the central florida bluelighters.  These are the most hardcore, party animal, rave till dawn, but best friends you'll meet!  Just a bummer I'm out of commision with my bum wing.


----------



## floater33

How's it going.  I'm 33 years old and live in Nashville,Tn.  I just found out about this site through some friends.  I am a promoter for local and regional bands here in town, plus I write some very bad songs.  I have been rolling for about 7 years and also do a little mushrooms.  I get to travel all over the southeast so I get to experience the "southeast rolling scene".  Charlotte is pretty good and Dallas is great.
Take care,
Floater33
------------------


----------



## candy.raver

Hi Guys!  I am the ultimate candy raver - hence my name.  If you're ever out with me - you'll know why - I love to see people happy.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This board's a great idea - opened my eyes to the fact that there are a lot of awsome people around me in Philly!  (Now this is coming from an original  NYer, so you know it means a lot!)
Jase - keep up the good work.  
Occupation:  Narc ha ha...your all busted *LOL* actually, I advertise books...
Fave Bean of the year:  CK's out of NY
Take care everyone and Have a Great Halloween!
------------------
Live loud, Laugh often, Love much...


----------



## Pingu

Wow!!!
It's taken me ages to skim through those .....
Anyway - I'm 27 and from London.  I've been clubbing for ten years and love underground Techno.  Jeff Mills is God.  There doesn't seem to be many Techno heads out there in Bluelight World???
I just love MDMA powder - the more gramms the better but don't say no to a few mitso's especially the earlier ones.  Had a result over the summer at the Total Eclipse Festival in Devon - anyone go? - when we ran into a girl whose sister had four from the summer before and had kept them at home.  It meant missing a day of the festival to go and get them but boy was it worth it!!!
Love hearing your funny stories .....


----------



## PhrEakyKat

callname: PhrEakyKat
other nicknames: twisty, twistynips
age:19
gender: male
locale: long island, new york
favorite venue: sound factory
favorite candy: Ex
reason for nickname : i wear leopard ears when i go out!
check out my previous posted message titled. "Where are my manners? (intro)"
website. hasn't been updated fur a while www.angelfire.com/ny2/fulltwister 
------------------
PhrEakyKat 
*grrroowwll*
fun for all
skeajedi@hotmail.com


----------



## Roy**E**

code name: Roy**E**
age :  29 
location: Asia / Singapore
other: consultant
i'm very new in bluelight.ru
drug(s) of choice: E ; K ; G ; 
music : depends on what i'm taking. 
house;trance; happy hardcore ; 
drum & bass ; break beat ;
hobbies: raving , surfing , emailing
favourite pills : mitsu , super-hero , Blue Sky , men&women (still the best I took 3 years ago)
------------------
Roy**E**


----------



## Trance

my name is ryan, i live in texas, right now i am a student(nutritional sciences major)and have just been rollin since this summer.  i like trance alot and anything with a pounding bangin beat.  im a new guy on here.  sorry i dont have much to say, but im kinda sick right now.  might have more later.
PLUR
trance


----------



## TripnDazi

Hey, all!
My name is Glenda and I'm 22 yrs old.  I live in Little Falls, NJ, USA.  I found the "old" bluelight pack in back in May '98 and, with the exception of a few random posts, mostly lurk.  I did make it out to 2 meetups and had the pleasure of meeting e_rep, Randy, stacEy 'n K, halusin8, 9finger, among others.
Above all, I'm a pothead; anyway I can do it - bowls, rolled, blunted, brownies, homemade hash, etc.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My first roll was a red devil at my first party back in '97 (yummy).  
My musical tastes vary greatly - from Pink Floyd to Rage to Cypress Hill to Nirvana to Phish.  And of course I love going to parties and dancing my ass off to some slammin music - house, goa/psy trance, hardcore, dn'b, etc.
Enough rambling....nice "meeting" all of you and thanx to Jase & Skydancer for making such a great place for all of us to gather.
peace n'luv~
~dazi~


----------



## jc9527

OH WOW!!!  almost missed roll call.  i can't believe how many responses there are.  this is great.  
my name is joe and i am 21/M from the big apple. i've been into the music for about three years but i've been rollin' for a year. for anyone who remembers Konkrete Jungle, thats about the time i got started.
now i'm into trance. djs like Paul Van Dyk, Sasha, John Digweed, Paul Okenfold, Carl Cox.
from that lineup i guess you can tell i go to Twilo a lot! 
ok..nice meeting everyone, maybe we can all meet up sometime...throw a big bluelighter rave!!    PLUR


----------



## Rollo

Am I fashionably late with my post?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  My handle is Rollo, as you can see, and these are a few things about me.  I'm love to roll on Xtacy, It makes me happy and full of glee.  I'm from puerto Rico, in the Carribean sea and I ride a board most avidly.  I'm here to meet others like me, people who love to truly be free.  I'm not a poet (though I try to be), but my message is clear: have fun on E!
PLUR  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  and remmember:  We are the music makers and the dreamers of the dream.
Willy Wonka


----------



## Diablo's Xstasy

Hi I'm Diablo's Xstasy. (Got the name from my boyfriend...  His nickname is Diablo has been for ages, and before we started doing E he nicknamed me Xstasy and it stuck.)
I'm 20, female, and from Long Island New York Baby!!!
English major and Shot Girl- for you who don't know what that is, I walk around clubs selling shots of liquor.
I was Part of the Old bluelight.
Been doing Ecstasy for about a year and a half and loving it..  My all time favorite drugs E & K.  =o)
Favorite pill would have to be mitzubishi's from last fall although white clouds weren't bad either!!!!
Favorite things to do on E & K- clubbin of course, but also chillin and conversing with people =o)
~~~Xstasy
[This message has been edited by Diablo's Xstasy (edited 29 October 1999).]


----------



## dj

Hi! I'm a female from the Baltimore, DC area and have only rolled 2 times but both have been EXCELLENT!  I'm 27 and a musician (getting my doctorate in music this semester).  Both types of pills I've had have been reallllllly good.  The first were a really light brown, with a score--didn't know the name but thought maybe tic tac because that's what was going around in atlanta at the time.  and the 2nd type was a mitsubishi --verrrrrry good roll.  took a while to kick in but when it did i rolled for a hell of a long time!  looking for some good fun in this area!  know any cool places to hang?


----------



## Alkamist

Whats up everybody.  Im from g-ville, FL and ive been in the seen for about a year now.  I just recently turned 19, and keep wishin i never had my last birthday (what good does turnin 19 do ya?).  I love this site for information, sometin to do when im bored, and as a way to meet new peeps.  
Lemme give a little shout out to Raverdave, Raverdad, TAC, Sasha, Kara, Chalice, Adj, and anyone else i may have left out.  (Forgive me... im a pot head  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




 )
PLUR
Alkamist


----------



## Mr. Sticky

Shit, I figure I can type in pretty much anything and it won't matter 'cause NOBODY will get this far down the thread.
Well, my real name is Jody, I'm 27 and a small time freelance graphic designer in Raleigh, NC (I design Sonic Boom's fliers for their parties in Durham, NC...if any of you have seen those). I'm egocentric (all designers are), a smart ass, just intelligent enough to get myself into WAY too much trouble, and totally capable of and absolutely driven to ridicule the entire world (myself included).
In my spare time I sit on my ass and/or find ways of wasting my time while sitting on my ass. Chess, card games, reading, doodling on my computer (that's dOOdling...not diddling), staring mindlessly at the TV...these are my ideas of fun...Jesus, I'm a sorry fuck...
I've dated the same goat for 4 years (just checking to see if you're paying attention 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). I'm the son of a teacher and a psychiatrist (I bet it's all starting to make sense to guys  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), so I have this overwhelming desire to educate and help those around me, even if I'm incapable of either one.
I smoke weed sometimes (it's all I used to do 'bout 8 years ago...and I'm not implying that it was the only DRUG I used to do...it was the only THING I did), used to do hallucinagens (had my fun, then started to go askew), and now I eat pills about once a month. I decided when I was 13 that I was too intelligent for this world (pretentious little fart that I was), or at least this country, and immediately charted a course for full synapse implosion by chemically mugging myself. It's been a fun trip.
I listen to guitar-driven rock, rap, trance (goa, and the hard, banging, acid stuff), hard and deep house, funky breaks, happy hardcore, classical, some blues and jazz.
I found this site due to profound boredom one night (MDMA search), found the MDMA clearinghouse, and was then asked by someone to check out the new bluelight. It has certainly kept me amused and informed, and for that I thank all of you (except deep...he's already been cannonized by this site--you know I love you Spanky 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Wow...apparently I'm also verbose, so I'll stop now.


----------



## happy

hello hello everyone, i'm fairly new to this and i would just like to say that it is pretty cool.  when i read, it brings back some good memories of rolling, so keep them coming.  
well i'm a 20m, i'll be 21dec. 3   yippeee.  well i'm not much of a partier anymore, but i still do the drug once in a while.  i decided that i need a break.  i don't know how long but i want to take a couple months off, i've had plenty of fun for a year and half.  well i just wanted to say HI, have a great day and keep smiling   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Happy


----------



## Randy

From DC area, spent 5 years in LA, Finished HS back in DC area, now attending college in NYC area.
Major:  Wiseass
Minor:  Electrical Engineering
Hobbies other than the obvious:  Spin trance (tech to epic to house, NO GOA) about 10 months now.
Favorite DJ:  John Digweed, Danny Tenaglia and Carl Cox shortly behind.  PVD and Sasha are cool too.
How long have I done the obvious:  One year this weekend.
digits: 20 yrs old, 6'2", 160 lbs (tall skinny fuck)
Favorite movies/ tv shows:  Sex and the city, teh simpsons, Boogie Nights, American Pie, stuff
------------------
Do I make you randy, baby? Yeah!


----------



## TAC

hello im Alex from gainesville florida, pretty mucha  newbie to rolling but already accumilated a bit of wealth of knowledge on the subject of drugs
think techno clubbin is ok but need to go to another big rave!!!! its a shame i aint goign to 55 degrees
love meeting up with people on the board see you sometime in the future
------------------
AleX


----------



## strawberry

wow. soo many bluelighters, eh? well i am a so close to being 18 years old gal.  i'm a freshman in college in boston but i am from cleveland.  i rolled for the first time almost three years ago but have only been a regular roller for...oh less than a year.  mmm...been frequenting this fun little bluelight wonderland since soon after it was born shortly affter visiting the ol' bluelight for a bit.  nice nice.  i am having a tremendous little time discovering the wee niches of fun here in boston and enjoying my little college freedom bit. raves are amazing places and i recommend them.  it disturbs me the addictiveness of the scene itself...i am being ever more sucked in.  goodness. it's a mystery.  my life is so strange these days. be safe please. *hugs*  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



strawberry


----------



## TABOOMA

Hi Everyone!  I'm TABOOMA (f/k/a Kara) and I am coming up on my 2 year anniversary of being introduced to the magic of E.  I found the Bluelight site about 2 years ago, as I was looking to find out more about what it was I was taking and to educate myself on the topic.  I have stuck with the changes the boards have undergone since then.
I'm a 26 y/o female, living in South FL.  I have had the opportunity to meet some of my fellow Bluelighters from Central FL at the Era Fest(Raverdad, Adj, Alkemist, Sasha, Chalice and X-Caliber), and am looking forward to meeting more this weekend at 55 Degrees.  
My favorite pill so far has probably been the apple I took the first time I rolled.  Ahhh, memories... I have tried many things over the course of my life and pretty much like it all.  I smoke with my dad on occassion, so it's cool.  I am going to try K again this weekend and G for the 1st time, but it's moderation with everything.  I know my limits and don't want to overdo it at all.  But anything is likely to happen this weekend at 55 Degrees with Raver Dad and the rest of the gang!!!  Lab rat that Dad is!   
I like all different types of music, so I pretty much will listen to anything that's playing.  
Enough babbling from me.  Later...
------------------
PLUR always,
TABOOMA  
[This message has been edited by TABOOMA (edited 29 October 1999).]


----------



## Friendly E

Hello fellow bluelighter (not that anyone will actually get this far down the list!). I'm 19 from Malibu, CA (30 min from LA), I'm a sophmore, and I think that raving is the coolest thing I have ever done. The music is awesome and so are the people in the scene.
Peace, and happy rolling  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



------------------
Love 
is letting go 
of fear


----------



## Friendly E

oh yeah, I'm male
------------------
Love 
is letting go 
of fear


----------



## cagirl

Hi Im 28, I live in Santa Monica, Ca, and I started rolling about 5 years ago.  So I think that Im an oldtimer at this, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, althought I think theres a few out there that where lucky to have discovered this in the late 80's.  But Im also one of the ones that starts off with" I remember when e,  blah blah" hehe- but there was some good e( and also some bad) back then- my first roll lasted 8 hours and it was sooooo beautiful and wonderful(and clean) and Ive been hookEd ever since 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love this board and Ive met some bluelighters here and in Florida recently and I cant wait to meet more of you!! How 'bout those tshirts?!
------------------
stay tight


----------



## maestro

Hey kids!  I'm 22 and livin' in the midwest.  St. Louis, MO.  Just moved here from Nashville TN.  I've been rollin' for about 4-5 yrs. now, and don't plan on stopping any time soon.  I found this site from a link on some techno page ( I don't even remember what it was called).  Everyone here is really cool, and open.  It reminds of the rave scene a few years ago, when everyone was all about PLUR.  Don't want to take up too much room.  glad to meet all y'all!  
maestro


----------



## daisy

I'm daisy
I am 23 yr old female born and raised in Nashville, Tennessee.  Live here with co-raver, roomate & best friend since fifth grade.  
I have a useless bachelors degree in political science.  I currently work at an upscale department store and at a real estate agency.  Hope to own my own store or futher my education (possible law degree- Lord knows I would have enough work getting everybody out of trouble)
Hey maybe I will eventually be fighting for bluelighter rights on capital hill.  Ha Ha
Anyway I love E, dont care that much about K or G, occasionally see Uncle Sid or choke down shrooms.  Love to troll (trip and roll)
Been in the "rave" scene for about two years.  Love trance and drum & bass- also like heavy cross over stuff (limp biscuit, 311 & a local band called sub-method).Also love PHISH .  Went to Woodstock (graduation present to myself).  Was glad to see that the Nashville scene was catching up to the rest of the world.  So much for that (party raided two weeks ago, hasn't been one since).  Travel alot.  Would love to meet up with any of you!!!! 
Much Love 
daisy
[This message has been edited by daisy (edited 30 October 1999).]


----------



## Slim

What is up? I'm a 20 year old male from Rochester, NY. Currently attending community college, and working parttime @ a store.
I'm not too much of a raver; I mostly roll @ parties. But I do enjoy going to the clubs once in a while. You could tell I'm not a raver by the way that I dress; kinda preppy (mostly Abercrombie and Structure).
Found this site while looking for more info on E. I wanted to find out how safe it was. I was under the impression that it had every drug all "rolled" into one. As does every other person that I come into contact with. Now I try to educate them, but a lot of people don't believe me. Also, One of my friends had a really bad experience with it (LONG story).
I really enjoy reading about all of the experiences that all of you guuys are having.
And I think it is awesome how everyone looks out for one another. We're all one big family.
Since I just started rolling @ the beginning of this past summer, I haven't had the opportunity to try that many different kinds of pills. But my absolute favorite was definitely the GREEN LOVES. Plus the fact that there aren't that many different pills around here. From reading other posts I really want to try BLUE NIKES, BATMANS, WHITE CLOVERS, and XL's. But alas, I'm okay with what I can get.
Anyways, I can't wait to read more of your posts. Happy rolling, and BE SAFE!!!!
I'm OUT.     SLIM DADDY.


----------



## Wyrm

Hi everyone!!!
Well let's see. I live near Tampa, FL and just started rolling in May. I haven't missed a weekend since. I keep saying I'm going to take a week off but then the weekend gets here, and hey! who am I to say what I should or shouldn't do, right? hmmmmm, my favorite... there were these yellow pills w/little stick men that were really good, and of course the double hearts, and there were those green clovers, oh yea and the purple people eaters, and some more that I can't remember for sure. I guess my fave would have to be whatever is in my hand at the moment  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I came to this board from the old one. Everyone here is absolutely awesome, (just don't piss off Mona  Hehehe  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 just kidding sweetie!)
Anyway, peace everyone,
Wyrm
------------------
"Do or do not, there is no try."  - Yoda


----------



## jeromke

Hy,
My name is remko. I'm from the city of Delft in the Netherlands. I'm 21 years old and I'm a physics-student. Besides that I work in a club.
I've been rolling for I think 5 years now. I was introduced by my good friend skydancer to this board a few months ago.
Besides E I'm also into other synthetic drugs -like speed, 2cb and other 2c*'s -, shrooms and pot.
Remko


----------



## mom

Hi everyone!  My name is mom.  OK--it's really Sue, but everyone here knows me as mom.
I came to this board by searching the net for info on E and K.  My daughter Angela, 19, uses these (among other drugs), and I wanted to know more about them.  She is the raver in the family, and a pretty cool one, I must say.  Everyone here has been wonderful to me and supported me through my fears and tears.
I smoked pot from 17 'til my early 20's, then just decided to give it up.  These days, my drug of choice is Tylenol.  LOL  But when I go to the dentist, I always ask for the "happy gas" (nitrous).
Hobbies:  Pistol target shooting league and competitions.  I shoot a .22 and a .38 pistol.  I won the 1994 Wisconsin State Pistol Competition in the Marksman Division.
I am a wannabe skater.  I LOVE watching skateboarding on TV!!!!  I love riding my 1939 Schwinn bike--it is really cool!  (No, I am not that old.  I'm 44.)
Favorite music:  Contemporary Christian, oldies rock 'n roll, and whatever my 14-year-old daughter listens to.
I'm married to a wonderful man for 24 years--that's longer than many of you have been alive.  Yikes!  But I am young at heart, and in my mind, I'm about 24 years old.
The Bluelight gang is made up of wonderful, caring, awesome people!  Thanks to all of you!  I love you all!
Love & PLUR,
mom


----------



## Chaos

Goodmorning to all the pEakErs in Aust still rolling now.You know who you are.And to all the other bluelighters out there!!!
SpEcial cybEr hugs and kissEs to you all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Jase and Skydance.Thanks hEEEEEEEaps for this board and for still keeping it all together.You guys rock.pEacE...
Anywho,you might allready know,Im Chaos.For  reasons:that ther is CHAOS in my life everyday,and it true,I lovE Chaos!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Im a 24yr old frEak from melb Aust.
Ride dirtbikes and mtb.Like to Step Out,Live Large,and Spread the LovE!!!
First wicked mad E Roll was 5 or 6 years ago, I think it was called a snowball,oohhhh man,still pEakEs me out now thinging about it.Man the EGGS were so much F'n wickider back then.Sorry but I just cant forget how caziEEE the googs were like cali whites,purple flex or speck.Just ace,had that snowball at Cosmic Baby at the Palace.
Hello to the peaker from PURE and SECTOR 3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Stoped rolling abit after that,untill last year and aspecialy last newyears.
Best roll this year,would still have to be last newyear.5 green mistos 2 white ones 2 007's,heaps of pure and cant remember what we had the next day because we could hardly see them,and of to midsummers!
Hardcores were F'n ace,green mitsis,euros,007's,CU's have just been wicked this year!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Oh yeah love my bongs wicth i just had now.Breakie Bong ahh that cained me...............oops,yeah and been ther and done that on acid wene i was 17.
O.K must go now eat breakfast.
Do Brains Damage my Drugs!!!
If In Doubt, Drop IT!!!
pEacE LovE aNd HappinEss
Chaos


----------



## Chaos

Goodmorning to all the pEakErs in Aust still rolling now.You know who you are.And to all the other bluelighters out there!!!
SpEcial cybEr hugs and kissEs to you all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Jase and Skydance.Thanks hEEEEEEEaps for this board and for still keeping it all together.You guys rock.pEacE...
Anywho,you might allready know,Im Chaos.For  reasons:that ther is CHAOS in my life everyday,and it true,I lovE Chaos!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Im a 24yr old frEak from melb Aust.
Ride dirtbikes and mtb.Like to Step Out,Live Large,and Spread the LovE!!!
First wicked mad E Roll was 5 or 6 years ago, I think it was called a snowball,oohhhh man,still pEakEs me out now thinging about it.Man the EGGS were so much F'n wickider back then.Sorry but I just cant forget how caziEEE the googs were like cali whites,purple flex or speck.Just ace,had that snowball at Cosmic Baby at the Palace.
Hello to the peaker from PURE and SECTOR 3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Stoped rolling abit after that,untill last year and aspecialy last newyears.
Best roll this year,would still have to be last newyear.5 green mistos 2 white ones 2 007's,heaps of pure and cant remember what we had the next day because we could hardly see them,and of to midsummers!
Hardcores were F'n ace,green mitsis,euros,007's,CU's have just been wicked this year!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Oh yeah love my bongs wicth i just had now.Breakie Bong ahh that cained me...............oops,yeah and been ther and done that on acid wene i was 17.
O.K must go now eat breakfast.
Do Brains Damage my Drugs!!!
If In Doubt, Drop IT!!!
pEacE LovE aNd HappinEss
Chaos


----------



## Chaos

Sorry about the double posts.
Thats what happens when you have bongs in the morning.peace.
Chaos.


----------



## Vicks

Good god almighty this is a long fucker ain't it.  
Ok I'm vicks.  So named because, well you know.  I'm 22 soon to be graduating from college.  I'm born in raised in hawaii.  Still here.  Hello to all the Hawaii bluelighters(I think theres like fucking one other one.  Not big on technology most of the people here.)  I refuse to  say give a shout out though.  I hate the fuck out of that phrase.  
I been posting here for a month or two, basicly since the first time I rolled.  My drug experience up until this point was a bit of weed(Ok a lot of weed, what do you expect I'm from Hawaii).   I always claimed I used to get in touch with my people.  When I smoke I get real Chinese eyed.  I got all kinds of racial backgrounds.  I'm Dutch, Hawaiian, English, Chinese, French, Pourtagese, Spanish and some other shit.  Basicly I come from a long line of people who like to fuck other races.  So at various times I'll claim to be any one of the above It just depends what I feel like on that day. Ummmm I right a lot of bullshit, and I usually mispel wat I rite.  Don't take anything I say seriously, I'm just fucking around.  Except for this one thing.  I LOVE THE FUCK OUT OF E.  and there is no sex in the champagne room.
Ok I got on this site from the e is for ecstacy site  After the first time I rolled I got all paranoid.  I loved it way to much, and realized I was going to do it a lot so I decided to research.   Up until then I believed all the "E is heroin and coke and lsd and pigs anuses" Crap.  I lurked for a couple of days.  I finally posted when I had a question about this girl I met at a rave.  I was imeadiatly misunderstood and attacked by Mona.  I was seriously wounded by her comments and will no doubt end up on a bell tower in texas shooting college students due to the damage caused.  I am a broken shell of a man now, I hope your happy you evil people.  
Seriously I love this board.  THe aussies are fucking hella cool.  As are the rest of everyone.  I would now cionsider myself a bluelight junkie.  So would my boss, he's telling me to get back to work.  Fuck it though he's playing solitaire.  The beauty of a student job.  
I have yet to meet anyothe bluelighters.  If any of you are coming to hawaii give me an e-mail, we'll go discuss christ role in our lives at the pentecostal sunday get together.  Or we could go out and roll off our asses, your choice.


----------



## nolagirl

Wow this is long, but it goes to show what great work has been done here. Thank you Jase and all for creating such a great site... very well done.
Ok, I'm in New Orleans, Louisiana
26/Female
I have been rolling for about a year and a half. My first roll was a mitsubishi in Denver when I went to Goth night at The Church... which I guess is the closest Denver gets to a scene... I got toally e-tarded that night.
Now I'm in NOLA, the big easy,and loving life out here. I usually roll every weekend (I know excessive huh?) and I am usually at the gay bars in the quarter. I know I know, but the music is good, and the boys sure do like to dance.
I'm a songwriter, which basicly means I don't do anythign all day, yet somehow make money. Other drugs I use: coke (occasionally, like maybe once a month), MJ (every day) K when I roll. Other things I like when I roll: those vicks inhalers,also good if you have a buddy put it intheir mouthand blow the fumes in your eyes, taking a bath (it feels REALLY REALLY good, especially bubble baths) riding on the st. charles streetcar with the wind to cool yu off after a night of sweaty dancing, drinking loads of water and crunching on ice, and the occasional bump of K to get me up up and away again, and of course menthol cigarettes, but the next day I'm hacking up a lung it seems like.
Favorite beans this year: shaped clovers (I way stocked up), triple stack, only needed a half of one, and crowns.
I haven't met any other bluelighters yet, but hey, email me if ya want to meet up, I don't do anything all day! I found bluelight through extacy.org (my spelling and typing skills leave much to be desired) and have been posting and reading for I guess a few months? My sense of time is a bit warped; but it's so easy to do here.
Keep up the good work, and hello everyone!
Nolagirl


----------



## jmonk-E

hello all
damn i am always at the back of the line. 
i am jmonk-E, male, 24, a psych student in california (not to many of us on here)i am a new kid to the scene i got into raves and the culture about six months ago and haven't looked back at the dingy club scene since. thanks to my friend and you know who you are i love the people,atmosphere, and the music. break beat, drum and bass, trance are my fav's. i really like to roll and just chill in a deep conversation with anyone that will accomidate my chattering. stay safe out there


----------



## SaraDay

im sara day. 
im 18
i live in lafayette louisiana
hrm, yea  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




 cant think of anything else.


----------



## HiFi

Hey all....
My name is Ryan. I 3 year old computer programmer from chicago, Illinois. I've been rolling for about 4 years and entertain most drugs (I don't like alchohol). There is little I don't know about them. I am a LOVER of music. My likings include: trance, drum & bass, breakbeat, progressive, hardcore, etc. I love life. I am a frequenter of raves (Anyone going to DDay4?). Love to read and fancy myself a bit of a philosopher. I'm also a self-proclaimed artist. Looking forward to meeting many of you. Email me i you'd like to. PLUR! 
------------------
~ I'm not on drugs.... I am drugs


----------



## TRIXX

HELLO ALL!!!!
I'm Chet from LA.  and I juz wanted to say that I LOVE EVERYONE HERE!  EVERYONE IS SO FRIENDLY AND HELPFUL>  I've learned so much since i first discovered bluelight.  anyways... a little about me... I'm a Transportation Engineer, 28, been rolling for a year and loving it each time, except for the one bad trip i had that the e turned out to be k.  I don't have that many frienz that do drugs of any kind. So i would love to meet any peeps in socal area.  
peace & LOVE
CHeT


----------



## Mr. Bigg-E

Hello happy shiny people!!!
I guess I'm a newbie to this scene. Just started peaking last summer. Unfortunately, I was already a victim of bunk e's. But that did not turned me off. I'm 23 and lives in earthquake central(LA). 
Well..thats enough info..dont want unwanted eyes to see more(if you know what I mean)lol.
------------------
"Dance w/ the devil, the devil don't change. The devil changes you!"


----------



## james_x

Yo all... I am way too tired to be posting this but I just can't resist all the *love*  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



My name's Mark, 26, live outside Chicago in a po-dunk town where no one's even heard *of* trance let alone heard any of it.  And don't even ask about drum n bass, which is what I'm thinking of most of the day  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I had my first roll about 10 months ago after looking unsuccessfully for a while, and now I've got my friends hooked too.  Big surprise there  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Oh god I'm a pusher heheheh.
Love and peace and hugs and *vibes* =)


----------



## pegasus-

Hey to whoever actually reads this far!!
I haven't seen deep or eeemazing pete here yet so we still don't have a complete roll call.
I'm 26, female, live just outside of Toronto, Canada and have a BSc in something that hasn't given me the insight it should have 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I've lived in the Carribean (where I had my first roll) and think that this site is amazing for info and in order to meet those that are interested in similar things.
I've met those that are with me always and learned things from individuals on this board [you know who you are and you don't likely have to delve "deep" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




] that will never leave me as long as I live.  For this I thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



My life has been enriched by this board and hats off to Jase and Skydancer for bringing us all together 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Cheers
Pegasus


----------



## E-flat

Great idea guys.  Hi, my name is Coy.  I'm 22 years old.  I've been living in Japan and northern California for the last 20 years of my life.  I recently moved to San Diego and am looking for some really cool parties and meeting new and fellow ravers down here.  I also spin all kinds of music but since getting into the scene, I'm done use more rave-related tracks in my mix.


----------



## hemplady

Name; Teri
Age: 33
Occupation: Stay at home mom 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Fave drug: 1. POT 2. E #. shroomies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Found this place from www.theshroomery.com   Grrreat place too!
I live in southern NH and I have lost all connections with E.  Thats life 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ive been doin E for about a year now, and loveing every minute of it.  When I can get it


----------



## carrienyc

Carrie from NYC here.
Came across the board a few months back now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



lovely just lovely. 
I actually jsut celebrated the anniversary of my first roll~~~~Depeche Mode, Madison Square Garden. One year ago~WOW~ its hard to imagine that i waited so long. This is a kick-ass board. Have met a few of you at Twilo since and would love to meet more! My night of preference is Sasha&Digweed!
My best roll? Probably the 1st--good ole mitsubishi's in the house!
PLUR
Carrie


----------



## deep

NAME: deep
SEX: only if the goat is in the mood
HOME: "I sleep in a vaaaaan down bai tha rivuh"
FAV LETTERS OF THE ALPHABET: E&G hehe. 
HEIGHT: three apples high
WEIGHT: how long? 
EYES: 2 
MUZAK: bleed for hard trance & tribal techno. eclectronic tastes include industrial, ambient, techstep and breaks. 
TV SHOWS: Politically Incorrect, The Family Guy
WHAT'S ON YOUR MOUSE PAD: My mouse uses tampons
FAVORITE BOARD GAME: Deep circa age 6 ... "Gotta set up the board, put out
the pieces, pick the cards...hey, let's go ride our bikes!"
FAVORITE MAGAZINES: Details, Mixmag, Shift
FAVORITE SMELL: non-poo related [women are good too.]
WORST FEELING IN THE WORLD: Losing hope
BEST FEELING IN THE WORLD: Having Hope
FAVORITE THINGS TO DO ON THE WEEKENDS: Rave
FAVORITE SOUNDTRACKS: Care Bears II: The Coming of Bastard Bear
WHAT IS THE FIRST THING YOU THOUGHT OF WHEN YOU WOKE UP THIS MORNING:
"Fucking hell. Peed my bed again!"
FUTURE SON'S NAME: "Goddamn Fucking Unexpected Expense"
FUTURE DAUGHTER'S NAME: "Future Slut"
DO YOU GET ALONG WITH YOUR PARENTS: I visit them at the zoo every now and then.
HAVE YOU EVER BEEN CONVICTED OF A CRIME: This interview is OVER!
DO YOU LIKE TO DRIVE: Depends on who is in the back of the taxi.
DO YOU SLEEP WITH STUFFED ANIMALS: No, those things never call you the next morning
FAVORITE ALCOHOLIC DRINK: Don't drink
FAVORITE ALCOHOLIC SHOT: Goldenschlager / Sambuca
WHAT IS YOUR ZODIAC SIGN: "Go."
GUYS-IF A GIRL ASKED FOR THE SHIRT OFF YOUR BACK, WOULD YOU GIVE IT TO
HER: Trade her for her pants!
GIRLS-WOULD YOU EVER ASK A GUY FOR HIS SHIRT: am I supposed to answer this?
The sex change operation isn't until next week...
WHAT IS ON YOUR WALLS IN YOUR ROOM: various cyberpunk / rave related art, a
Jackson Pollack print, Tag-Heuer Ad : "Success. It's A Mind Game", pictures
of peeps
FAVORITE MOVIE(S): Matrix
IF YOU COULD BE ONE GARDENING TOOL, WHAT WOULD YOU BE: The hoe. Bow chika
wow.
BEST PLACE YOU'VE BEEN: It's on a person  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



BEST CONCERT EXPERIENCE: A one legged parisian whore playing a triangle at a Denny's
COFFEE OR TEA? electrodes hooked to mah genitalia and a car battery ... "I AM CORNHOLIO!"
YOUR BEST TALENT: Being a pain in the ass
HAVE YOU EVER SEEN A UFO? No, I'm not a retard
HAVE YOU EVER PLAYED BINGO AT A HALL? See above
FAVORITE CARD CAME: Rigged ones
IF YOU COULD TRAVEL BACK IN TIME ONLY ONCE (YOU GET TO COME BACK, TOO) WHERE WOULD YOU GO? The dawn of the universe 
TELL A JOKE: Your life
WHERE WILL YOU BE ON DEC. 31, 1999? see response to favourite place above
WHAT'S THE ONE MOST RECENT CD YOU LISTENED TO? Reactivate 15, Dave Seaman GU, DJ Hardware Soundshock II, NIN The Fragile
------------------
d e e p . 
"Deep, I can't help but notice that everything you say in here is either negative, rude or just plain stupid" - Freaky Candy Monkey


----------



## johnboy

age - 27
gender - boy
locality - melb,oz 
found out about blulite - from old blulite mailing list
fave music - "dance" muzic that you cant dance to
fave pill - li'l red smiley faces that were going around melb a couple of months back
fave rave - coldcut at the forum, best act at the best venue...
hopes and dreams - getting an akai s5000, finding a supplier of pure MDMA powder...


----------



## dru

Love to all the bluelighterz out there. Damn I do some work this weekend and as a result I almost missed roll call. 
Andrew, is Andrew ere?? Yes I'm present Mister Jase. Do U have Ur' homework
umm... my drugs ate it.
I'm a 20 year old BE student (Bachelor of Ecstacy if U are asking). No really I'm a  computer sys. engineering student living in Sydney. 
Been partying for about a quarter of my life so far. (Damn that seems long time in retrospect). Though I prefer the rave vibe over the club vibes moreso.
I'm currently into the hard trance and proggressive stuff, though I don't mind the GOA and psy trance. Anything with a good beat really. I listen to all forms of music ranging from classical to hardcore metal.
My favoutite pill of the year would be the euros floating around some while ago. But the fav of all time was my first pill- steps they opened a world so blissful and beautifull to me I knew there was no turning back.
I found this site just surfing around I guess and I've added it to the other obsessive compulsive things that I do.
Damn I hope I'm not the last one here. I actually read everyone's post above.
Peaceout


----------



## Lastair

This is a looooooooooong thread and maybe no one will read this far, but I am here and so I'll introduce myself.
I am male, 42 years and live in England. My work takes me all over the world so I am only here and online about half the time. I first tuned into ecstasy in 97 whilst I was working in the Far East. I was curious as I have always enjoyed drugs, but resisted taking it due to media scare stories (you will drop dead, etc). When I finally plucked up the courage and popped a pill it was a revelation, such a clean level of enjoyment. Did it many times after that until my work took me away from the Far East in 98 and then had an enforced break till a few months ago. 
I simply had no source of supply back home. Finally I got hooked up again and although the supply is a trickle it's a lot better than none at all!
I do the stuff at home and somewhat miss the club experiences like I had out in the east. I think if I went to clubs here I would start to feel OLD.


----------



## candyravr

Hi! What a great idea... I've enjoyed reading about everyone.
As for me, I'm 22, married, and the mother of a three-month old little girl. My husband and I were WAY too into the scene (parties at least once, sometimes two or three times a week; any drug under the sun that didn't have to be injected) when we found out I was pregnant last November. We stopped all drugs immediately, of course, and before long I didn't feel like going to parties any more, but now that things are settling down and we're getting used to being grown-ups, we've decided that we've been responsible long enough and it's time to have some fun. Over Thanksgiving we're going to Ultraworld's Engage in DC, and I can't WAIT. I'm kinda nervous about rolling again (it was easy to give everything up but the pills... I've been craving them for a year now!) but I've researched like crazy (funny how a year ago someone could have handed me something, told me it was great and I'd have taken it without question... now I have good pills from a reliable source and I'm scared as hell!) and I'm feeling better about it. There you go, probably a lot more than you ever wanted to know about me!! As for the rest, my husband is a dj, spins hard house and progressive breaks, and is the most incredible man alive... my daughter is sweet and beautiful and I'm the luckiest person I know! I'm in Raleigh, NC, and a student studying Network Administration  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I miss the scene and I'm really excited to get back into it, even if it's only a little bit. You guys are all really wonderful and supportive... I'm glad I found you! Thanks a lot.


----------



## SNeaK

hey all, 
i found the old bluelight.net while i was researching x for myself, deciding wethere or not it was something i wanted to try, i obviously decided against it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



im from New Zealand, by day i work for myself (draughtsman), buts its only for cash, as the job isnt something i enjoy that much.
Just learning to mix, love drum n bass, funky tech house-techno, anything that has a funk to it, some trance is nice.
Fav this year would be the pink Royces, fave djs dave angel, kevin saunderson, colin dale, carl graig, ed rush & optical, storm, randell...
ive seen x do great things for friends, and have yet to experience any downside to it at all (over a year) love introducing it to nice people.
fave mix of late x then some zen (ghb type stuff) a few hours in. and nice people.
PLuR
S
PS. ive got a little site as well, will have some pics on it next week sometime  www.angelfire.com/nv/sneak/ 
seeya


----------



## Qt&Sxy

Blue Light is the GREATEST site! Hi everyone, my name is Laura and I am 20 yrs old.  It is facinating to really all the bio's about people..if you want to know a little about me I did not wake up to the joys of life untl two years ago.  For the first 12 years of my life all I did was figure skate...boy do you stay in the dark when your whole world is skating.  The first year after becoming pro I must have rebeled hard core, I did every drug possible.  Last sping in South Beach, Miami I rolled for the first time ( White Diamonds are a girls best friend )  I def recommend Liquid to all of those people going to Miami for New Years...it should be the greatest party around..  Well I just wrote a book here, can't wait to meet you all, party on!!


----------



## mikEyboy

Hi I'm Mikeyboy. I'm from Sydney, Australia but have been living up noth coast NSW for study purposes for about a year. BUt in a cupla dayz I'm coming back to Sydney where my best buddies in the whole world R an I can't wait for some serious legwork and partying (hehe). 
I'm into hard trance/techno/bbeat and small doses of d'n'bass but hey I just luv dancing hard, smiling and getting them back.
All U guyz kik some serious arse and I just luv coming here and reading everyones stuff sometimes adding some comment if I feel that way inclined.
Luv and hugz 2 all of U, Mikeyboy


----------



## p00h

whats up, i'm 26 from nj, usa. found this site when searching for mdma on the internet. i'd like to thank everyone who's involved in keeping this site up. i believe its a great service to share the knowledge of this common activity in which we participate.  e being an illegal drug, no one really knows what you get when you buy a pill. so its great that we all, in a certain way that only the internet could allow, look after eachother's well being. anyway i party a lot in nyc, and if anyone's ever visiting my neck of the woods you give me a shout and i'll be happy to give you the grand tour of the grand nyc.


----------



## abygale

Name: aby
location: lexington, ky USA = hell
occupation: geek
age: 25
I just found the site last weekend, recommended by a friend who i rolled with for the first time 2 weeks ago [my first time, not his].  That was at the Cinci Moby show - wow.  A much better scene than getting hit on by rednecks in bars every weekend.  
Some background: I have a degree in theatre design, but accidently found this web programming gig and it pays the bills a lot better.  And it allows me to be generous, like 'hey, don't worry about it, i'll cover you this time.'  I dig that.  Looking to move somewhere with a better theatre scene, but also enough geekdom that I can get a relatively steady job as well, so if anyone has any suggestions ... oh, and somewhere warm - this is the last winter I want to see snow ever!!
that's all, except to say i'm new to the scene, but enjoying it so far. going to my first big event next weekend, can't wait.  
that's enough for an intro ...  
aby


----------



## pod

You want details? Here they are  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	



Name: pod (dan to the real world)
age:21
ht: 2m
wt: 85 kg
Location: Miami, South Florida
Major: film/photography
Occupation: Computer Lab Manager for the school/lighting technician for a small sound company.
Where from originally: Upstate New York (bad place)
1st roll: Suzuki about 2 months ago...pretty good, damned spiky (0-100, 100-0, 0-100...)
Best roll: Double Stack batmans! (0-100 and just stayed there...good comedown, just need to be in good company)
Other drugs: tried many, only one's that took are alcohol and e. 
Other vices: porn, warez
That about sums it up  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-pod


----------



## E-girl

Hey fellow Bluelighters!  I'm E-girl, 20 years old from Northeast PA, Hazleton area... land of shitty pills and scumbag dealers.  I'm a computer science major at PSU.  I coach cheerleading, teach dance, aerobics, and gymnastics (if you call those professions....     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've been doing the E-thing for almost 6 years now, Bluelighting for a few months.  I met a LOT of people while rolling, some of my best E-buddies have been around for years, and I never get tired of club-hopping, raving, partying, and eating pills and other things _(i LOVE K, G's alright, acid (especially liquid, and stuff with most visuals), crystal crystal crystal.... but E is still my candy of choice    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).  _
i eat _WAY_ too many so my tolerance is shot to hell, but some of my best rolls were on the old batch of X-files (fave pill), Euros of 1996, Batmans, 007's, shaped clovers, 2x blue RN's, crowns, Y2K's, D&G's, Disco Biscuits, Playboys, RR's, 3x green Mercedes (long time ago, wish they'd make mercedes like they used to    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , 2x white diamonds, and Triple-stacked figure eights._  Of course, it's so hard to call any one pill my fave.  _ I *HATE* DXM.  I've eaten probably every kind of DXM pill ever made.  I don't smoke so i don't know if I'd like weed.  I LOVE TO CANDYFLIP!!  And i like K and E together. Not all that impressed with shrooms.  WILL NEVER EVER DO COKE, HEROIN, OR CRACK.
Suckiest pills this year:  Blue Nikes, Dinos, white Microdots, tan microdots, ALL microdots, Tazmanian Devils
i like house, *love techno,* trance, dream, triphop, club, 60's, 70's, &80's ... i love Robert Miles with a passion, Bad Boy Bill, Cirrus, Richard Humpty Vission, MDMA, DJ Sasha, DJ Energy, Keoki (love yoU honEy bunches!!) , Digweed, Chemical Brothers, SpaceFrog, Armand Van Helden, DJ Supreme, Funky Green Dogs, Dj Boom Boom, NTrance, Razor N Guido, Faithless, Robbie Tronco, Jon the Dentist, and Spacegirl are among some of my other faves.... i like big parties, but i perfer small parties where people are more ~~~~fun, more huggy,~~~~ and lots of cool stuff there that you don't find at huge parties.  
Being in the club scene for so long has given me a chance to connect with some really great dj's, some of my best friends, some of which are sweet enough to spin at my house parties for free: _*DJ Velocity, DJ Fritz* (who lets me TRY to spin at the club but usually ends up pushing me AWAY from the controls...),* Pat Egan, DJ Skeet, Tripsy, Spacegirl, Prezense (i love you!) Matty Dorish, LikdJ, Fast Frank, DJ Kinetic, Georgie G, *-- these guys are great.  _
*Best raves I've been to*:  Whistle & Whistle 2
*Suckiest rave lately*:  Boo 4, Once Upon a Time
*Favorite all-time Rave:* Funhouse, and Big Wheel 
*Favorite house party:* DJ Velocity's (all of them) and my July 1998 summer party.
*First place I ever rolled*: the club
*Best place I ever rolled: *my boyfriend's arms
*Worst place I ever rolled:* Boo 4
~~~_Did i happen to mention Boo 99 sucked??_~~~~
*First place I ever tripped*: my car and i freaked out
*Best place I ever tripped*: My friend's bathroom, Hershey Park
*Worst place I ever tripped:* the club last thurday, Kentucky Fried Chicken, and my car
*Things I love most when i'm rolling:  *Fuzzy clothes, fuzzy blanket, fuzzy anything, Vicks inhalers (but not vicks cream), cherry ring pops, Orajel, leg and arm massages, E-rides, hot bubble baths, hugs, hugs, hugs, 3-way kisses, purple, orange, white, and blue glowsticks, watching people do liquid, big soft couch to sink into, popsicles, lots of loud bass, flashers, mini rolling pin massagers, beanbag chairs, motion lotion, friendly gay people (i'm not gay, i just have a lot of gay friends)
*Things I hate when i'm rolling: * People asking me every 2 minutes if i'm rolling, sex, cold air, no where to sit, vicks cream, rap, moody people, cops
*Things I like when I'm tripping:*  fun people to trip with, bathrooms, showers, grass, colorful metallic or glittery pictures, soft things, lights lights lights, trippy screensavers, trance
*Things I hate when I'm tripping*:  wearing my beads, peeing, thinking and confusing myself, small places, wearing tight clothes, scary music (spook), driving, being in a car at all, being in a club, eating chicken
*Drug-free things I like: * ski, snow tube, club, go to Pizza Hut, rent scary movies, sleeping, play with animals, swim, sing, horseback riding, my puppy Candy and my kitty Tigger, reading, Blastin' Berry Cherry Kool-aid, Blue Raspberry Lemonade Kool-aid, Strawberry Tea Kool-aid, Bagel Bites, freeze pops, Lucky Charms (!!!!) writing poetry, working on my webpage  http://www.geocities.com/CollegePark/Gym/2459 
*Things I hate:*  golfing, bowling, SPIDERS, working, country music, all alcohol except I like fuzzy navel wine coolers and strawberry daquiries
I promote occasionally for Generally Electric and Down With Us... i like to do fliers.
Lots of love to all my club friends.... so many clubs, so many many people i call friends and love so dearly.  love to my boyfriend, who's also my favorite RollBuddy (they call us Tweedle Dum and Tweedle Yum!).... love you Frosty, Sunshine, Missi-Miss, and all of you.  
Since i started Bluelighting whenever-ago, i met a lot of great people.... especially EEEazy ...... he's been awesome to me.  and i keep in touch with a lot of people that email and ICQ me... *Hyper, Caddsie, Mo, FoxTacy,  the 3 billion bluelighters on my ICQ * and all the people i'm forgetting in my cracked-out state this morning.  _Still want to meet more of you!!_  P.S.  I think Skydancer is sooooo hot!
If any of you are ever coming to PA, email me and we'll get together... go "out to lunch with the vegetable" or zomething.  And i will make you a pretty bracelet!!! yea!!!!!  P.S.  You're ALLLL invited to my next big house party!!!!  I'll provide the "partEE favors"!
candyjane@hotmail.com   ICQ: 27373622
living, loving, and keeping it real       
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















big bear hugz to all of you!!!
------------------
alwayzzzz PLUR & happy       
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 rolling...
E-girl
** If you are what you eat, we're all in big trouble! ***
* I said "no" to drugs... they just wouldn't listen!"
_The sky isn't always blue, the sun doesn't always shine... it's all right to fall apart... *sometimes....*_
-------Robert Miles
[This message has been edited by E-girl (edited 15 November 1999).]
[This message has been edited by E-girl (edited 23 January 2000).]


----------



## rae

Holy shit this thread is 4 pages long. I haven't been on all weekend and spend most of the day reading one post. WOW!
Well here I am all the way at the bottom, I'm Rae, female, will be 29 Monday, from Chicago. I've been rolling since Jan. '99. My b/f tried it in college once a long time ago. So some friends have been doing it so we decided to try. I was nervous but I knew I was in good hands. So after my first experience I wanted to know all I could about ecstasy. I was at the old board. I don’t post much but I love to read everyday. I think that everyone here rocks. 
I have never been to a rave and only go to clubs once in a while. I’m very new to the music scene. I like songs but couldn’t even tell you who’s who or what. But I’m having the time of my life. It’s too bad that it took this long to discover.
Love the board Jase and Skydancer. I don’t know what I would do at work all day without it. Thanks!


----------



## diceguru

Hi, my name is Tom, 28 from Chicago. Been rolling since May and love it. Work in a casino with many of my rolling friends. PLUR


----------



## 12Tribes

Hello Everyone!
i'm 23 years old, i'm a civil engineering student(1 more year woohoo!) from Puerto Rico. I found the old bluelight board while I was living in the bay area, california, me and my friend XMAN where instantly hooked( sometimes i would go to his room at 5am and he was stil posting hehe!) I moved back to Puerto Rico sometime ago, but i'm planning to go back to CA eventually (i wonder why...). I like all sorts of music trance, breakbeats, techno, house, reggae...
I love waking up on sunday afternoon after a good party, gather my friends and smoke bowls till our roll comes back hehe!
PLUR!!!


----------



## 12Tribes

Hello Everyone!
i'm 23 years old, i'm a civil engineering student(1 more year woohoo!) from Puerto Rico. I found the old bluelight board while I was living in the bay area, california, me and my friend XMAN where instantly hooked( sometimes i would go to his room at 5am and he was stil posting hehe!) I moved back to Puerto Rico sometime ago, but i'm planning to go back to CA eventually (i wonder why...). I like all sorts of music trance, breakbeats, techno, house, reggae...
I love waking up on sunday afternoon after a good party, gather my friends and smoke bowls till our roll comes back hehe!
PLUR!!!
hello to all the old school bluelighters(is there such a thing?) 
p.s. what ever happened to Dr. Tom, Nestor...


----------



## Addaboy

I'm Adam and I'm 22 (23 on 12/31!)and from NYC.  Been rolling for maybe three years now.  Don't have a favorite, just as long as I'm up dancing and my eyes are rolling around, I'm happy.  Favorite places are Sound Factory (Jonathan Peters) and Twilo (Junior Vasquez), but favorite club of all time was the Arena party at Palladium (Junior).  
If anyone is around in NYC area and wants to hang or needs a guide, email me....INSINY@aol.com    Who says NYers aren't nice?  :O)


----------



## quEEnE

Hi everybody...again... Im Melissa aka quEEnE.  I live in Raleigh, North Carolina... (a big shout out to Mr. Sticky and all other peeps from Raleighwood)  I am 23 years old... I have a 2 year old daughter... I work at IBM... I am in Law School
The best pills I've hd this year are either Rolls Royce / or Telletubbies / or Grren Triangles... hmmm... so many pills so little time   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oh yeah... I've been rollin for about 4 years now
Anyhow...hmmmm I found the old board from ecstacy.org... and when all the animosity ensued, we all fell down at Jase and Skydancers feet and thanked them for a dman FAQ section (GLORY BE!!!)  ::cough::cough::... sorry bout that... love the board guys ... the stories are great, and best of all, there are questions answered here that I would have never thought to ask... but then someone did, and Im like damn, I never thought of tha... glad someone else did ;-)  
Anyhow... enough with my not so deep thoughts... and I'll be off 
OH YEAH>>> 
JUNGLEJUNGLEJUNGLEJUNGLEJUNGLEJUNGLEJUNGLEJUNGLEJUNGLEJUNGLEJUNGLEJUNGLEJUNGLEJUNGLEJUNGLEJUNGLEJUNGLEJUNGLEJUNGLEJUNGLEJUNGLEJUNGLEJUNGLEJUNGLEJUNGLEJUNGLEJUNGLEJUNGLEJUNGLEJUNGLE  JUNGLEJUNGLEJUNGLEJUNGLEJUNGLEJUNGLEJUNGLEJUNGLEJUNGLEJUNGLEJUNGLEJUNGLEJUNGLEJUNGLEJUNGLEJUNGLEJUNGLEJUNGLEJUNGLEJUNGLEJUNGLEJUNGLEJUNGLEJUNGLEJUNGLEJUNGLEJUNGLEJUNGLEJUNGLEJUNGLE  JUNGLEJUNGLEJUNGLEJUNGLEJUNGLEJUNGLEJUNGLEJUNGLEJUNGLEJUNGLEJUNGLEJUNGLEJUNGLEJUNGLEJUNGLEJUNGLEJUNGLEJUNGLEJUNGLEJUNGLEJUNGLEJUNGLEJUNGLEJUNGLEJUNGLEJUNGLEJUNGLEJUNGLEJUNGLEJUNGLE  JUNGLEJUNGLEJUNGLEJUNGLEJUNGLEJUNGLEJUNGLEJUNGLEJUNGLEJUNGLEJUNGLEJUNGLEJUNGLEJUNGLEJUNGLEJUNGLEJUNGLEJUNGLEJUNGLEJUNGLEJUNGLEJUNGLEJUNGLEJUNGLEJUNGLEJUNGLEJUNGLEJUNGLEJUNGLEJUNGLE  JUNGLEJUNGLEJUNGLEJUNGLEJUNGLEJUNGLEJUNGLEJUNGLEJUNGLEJUNGLEJUNGLEJUNGLEJUNGLEJUNGLEJUNGLEJUNGLEJUNGLEJUNGLEJUNGLEJUNGLEJUNGLEJUNGLEJUNGLEJUNGLEJUNGLEJUNGLEJUNGLEJUNGLEJUNGLEJUNGLE  
[This message has been edited by quEEnE (edited 02 November 1999).]


----------



## ILUVTOEATBEANS

Hi ,I hail from the great city of New York, I am a little older than most of you guys here, 31. I am divorced and have a 6 yr old son. I've only rolled about 10 times , but I've had a lot of experiences with bad pills, the most recent being this past weekend. My favorite roll would have to be Double Stacked Mitsubishi's. I don't really know what KIND of music I like, but the music is what I like best about rolling. As a matter of fact as I'm typing this I'm on a mission to find a song I heard this weekend called "Silence", so if any of you blulighters are familiar with it, and would like to help a brother out , let me know where I can get it, but any way my point is thats the type of music I like, don't know what it is, house, trance, whatever. Any way thats me in a nutshell. 
***PEACE,PLUR, and all that other good shit!***
------------------
******I REALLY DO LOVE TO EAT BEANS!!!!*****


----------



## liquidlazer

Hello my name is Simon. I'm 26 and from Chicago.  I just started to get into the scene recently but my first roll was about 9 months ago.  I've been reading bluelight for about 3 weeks.  Thanx to my bud James_X for introducing me to the music and to the board.  I'm from more of a "hippie" background as far as music and drugs but love to expand my horizons via the scene and the wonderful people that I've met as a result. My favorite pills have been:
1) white love
2) yellow @ (yes, yellow-they were out first around mid august)
3) blue euro
4) the first batch of green triangles
I attempted to go to my first rave this weekend (dday4) but was shutout.  I'll try again soon.


----------



## Thestepper69

wassup everylovelybody
my name is Steve Kost.  origanally from east coast, "BEAN"(Boston)town. ;^D  Moved w/ family out west to CALIFORNIA up north near San Fran for 11 years. Now I'm back in the US after a tour w/ the military in Germany. Those two years in Germany were the most enlightening, kick ass years of my life. That is where I discovered the little magic pill. After a 3 year break I started using E again a few months ago. I am 24 years old and am an IBM mainframe production analyst. I work for a major U.S. air carrier. My fav pill since being back in the united states is probably Yin-Yang's. Yin-Yangs were the first buy i did not get burnt on.  I am pretty much a weekend roller and I absolutely love the whole scene.  My Favorite music is definitely drum&bass.  I love going crazy dancing like the maniac that I am for like 4 hours straight. I was looking for info on E when I stumbled on to this site. By the way I can't say enough good things about this site.  I really like the fact that everyone is open and open-minded here.  Hope to hear from some people from Chi-town and hook up in the city.
stepper69
-----------
World peace is a fantasy
Inner peace can be a reality--SJK
E=IP


----------



## Chipmunk

Greeting Fellow Bluelighters......I'm a 26yr old roller born, raised and bred in Baltimore, Maryland.
I found bluelight through one of my friends who introduced me to rolling, and that was around 6 months ago.
My favorite bean? well, that would have to be the slits I had the 2nd time I ever Rolled at Starscape in baltimore. Took me a while to blow up...but when I did....Whoooooaaaaah Nelly! That was one incredible experience.....Incredible beans, Incredible friends....don't get much better than that!
My musical tastes? Pretty much anything beat oriented. Deep house, House, Jungle, DnB, as well as Hip Hop, Dancehall, and just about everything else. I must say, It's kinda funny because Before I started to roll, I was actually sick of listening to House, etc. and goin to clubs(I used to club a lot back in '90 to '94). After rolling, It's openend my eyes to a whole new world(god, flashbacks of Aladdin..heh) I'm buying new House,Trance,DnB  CD's and even breaking out my old ones. Damn is E enlightening.
Anyway, I'll see you all around. Take care and roll safe.
PLUR....and all that good stuff.....
Chipmunk


----------



## Rachel

Hello all. My name is Rachel and I currently reside in MI with my better half 9Finger (from the old board). I am a 21 yr old female and I recently left a PhD program (hard decision). So I am currently unemployed and confused--- first time in my life i did not know for certain what i wanted in life... 
Been rolling since Dec 31, 1999.... currently taking a break. i love oakenfold, sasha and digweed, carl cox, ltj bukeum (sp?), robbie tronco, and a few others.
been with bluelight for a while, since april or march maybe (on old bluelight). met some people from the board and i love them all-- still waiting to meet tourette and bobbity. =)
that's all for now.... PLUR- Rachel


----------



## Skye01

Hi everyone!!!  Well let's see, I'm a 21 yr.
old Female, living in the central Fl. area.  I found the board as I was curiously looking
under ECTASY!!!  Met Raverdad, and now I've been meeting lots of great bluelighters since
then.  Just recently crawled out of my SO-CALLED CAVE, I've been in for about 4 yrs.--blowin' up for about 3 yrs., then for 4 yrs.-none- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




---but's it's all good now--getting my required amount of Beans necessary!!!
I perform on stage at Stardust cafe', when I can, hopefully performing soon.  Getting myself into acting classes--my writing and 
riddles I recite ignites me into a flight beyond the blue-liquid energy flowing down
my spine, as I ride the seafoam waves radiating from within my penetrating mind--- 
Well before I get too lost---love to everyone
Bye-Bye!!!  Skye--the blue butterfly!!!


----------



## mmo123

hey everyone. i've been rolling for about 6 months. i love it. also love going to raves! i personally think everyone should try it cause it is great, but just don't get to hard core into it. it can make you want it everyday!!!


----------



## biggiE

Hey All, 
i'm representing Boston...chillin' in the north east...I've been rollin for about 4 months..really like the scene alot...Favorite bean thus far-Armanis- but give me some time i'm still working on it...I'm a 21yr. old male and i love to dance...chill...and roll...i also love to read other people's posts i think that they are so interesting...always lookin' to meet-up and chill...hope you all are doing well....peace out
biggiE 
------------------
"We live in a world of many illusions and much of human belief and behavior is ritualized nonsense"


----------



## ObiTramKenobi

Hey all, my names Tram im an 18m from pittsburgh, i been rolling and raving since april, and its what i look forward too all week, my favorite pills have been shamrocks or double crowns. im definately a househead, especially funky house. shout out to my team back home!
------------------
"if you dont try, you cant fail" -- "just because i dont look like you or act like you it doesnt make me any better or worse" -- "dont sell the steak, sell the sizzle"


----------



## tweak?

Hi everyone.  San Francsico here.
26/M
Anybody have any questions about the Bay Area?  Just ask!!
tweaktweaktweak@hotmail.com


----------



## DP

Hey Everyone! I'm DP, 26/m in San Francisco. Cool Place. 
Hope to meet all the bluelighters some time.
See ya, DP


----------



## Agent-X

Hi, I am 30 years old, live in South London, been munching pills for 12 years and spinning electro, jack, troit techno and house for about 16 years.. This board is the nutz.
System Manager by trade.
Would love to do a UK Bluelight hookup, any takers.
Agent-X


----------



## EEEmazingPete

alright my turn  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	



a 24 year old little czech living in Toronto canada since 87
an engineering student at a local university
GOD has recently opened my mind to more than school and for the first time in my life, I have been able to experience what life is all about !
Partying for about 7 months, rolling 2-4 times/month, dedicated TRANCE head !!! I cant get enough of it, any trance especially hard trance and now psy and goa are becoming my fav, thanx to deep I picked up on acid techno as well  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I have become addicted to the scene thanx to the music and people I meet, the drugs are there to intensify the Xperience for me and they do  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



drugs of choice : E, G .. nothing more, nothing less
the prettiest/sexiest bluelighter I met - pegasus
the ugliest bluelighter I met - deep  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



latest pill - green bigmack (whoa !)
TORONTO PARTY SCENE RULZ  !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



pete


----------



## Loofah Duck

Hello Everyone!
My name is Matt and I'm from SF. 
I'm 24 years old and I am a writer. At least in theory I am. Most of the time I have to work my other hellish job to pay the bills and buy the pills.  
I have been rolling for about 3 years now. I got a late start but I'm doing some good catch-up work.
I can't say that I have a favorite pill for the last year. My favorite is always the last one I took.
Don't really have a particular fav type of music but if I was E-tarded and forced to a certain room by it's tractor beams I would probably end up in the Trance room.
Well that's a bit about me. Take care.
^-PLUR-^
~Matt~


----------



## Annamite

Been lurking around for a while. and just signed up today.
Anyway, am 24 year old Asian male in Southern California.  Computer fanatics.  Love to roll @ Club Universe, SF (beats me, it is 7 driving hours away).
Some Recent Raves: RaveAsia (suckie suckie), onE (cough cough ... can you spell D-U-S-T-Y?) Monster Massive (not scary at all).  I had fun though... Now only if I have some better friends to dance/rave with instead of those whining bitching queens.  hehehe


----------



## Angelight

Hey my name is Angela and i am from Long Island NY.  I am 17 years old and i have started doing E about a year and a half ago.  Although I have been clean for 3 months i am dying to roll again.  I am just waiting for the perfect time  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  At one time i was rolling every weekend for about 3 months maybe longer.  I still love it...and reading all your post is making me crave really hard.  I just thought that this is a real cool place.  My best high was the night of my junior prom.  I did 3 and we went into the city.  I have the best time, everybody was on it and it was such a loving atmosphere.  Well everyone roll happy


----------



## Juno

Juno here. 19 yrs. old, from Noo Joizee. 
I study computers and am now in my second yr. at school. (screwing up big time)
Just started rolling this past august. 
Ok, nobody will read this anyway but at least I have introduced myself. 
------------------
¤«jÜñô»¤


----------



## cmac/nyc

Hey hey hey
I'm Chris, west coast kid turned New Yorker.
Nobody will read this message anyway.
NY stuff I like to do....
Physics on Thursday
Baktune on Sat
Shine on Tues
Test Press Sundays at Drinkland
D and B freak if you can't tell.
email me if you go to any of these parties
cdm213@is2.nyu.edu


----------



## w33k4p4u9

i'm sure 1 or 2 people will actually read this...so here it goes>>>
my name is Lucas...and i live in good ole california (LA) i've been eating beans for about 5 years> favorite bean's: good molly, white doves (years ago!) and the amsterdam mitzu's (years ago)anywayz----i'd love to meet some fellow southern cali bluelighters, so feel free to drop me a line 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



w33k4p4u9/phish2000


----------



## Andromeda

Hi there all you groovy humans!
Im a 19 year old student and graphic designer/webdesigner (i study astronomy...weird combination i know!)From australia.
I love the nights outside with my telescope, gazing at the sky and its many forms, the feelings of peace and harmony you find at a rave, spending time with the people i care for most, creating 3D graphx, fave music styles are psytrance,GOA,trance trance and more trance,hardcore and acid house.... apart from that...generally life the universe and everything!
I had my first e a few months ago (Y2K) and it was the most amazing and (insert any multitude of descriptive good words here)...unexplainable...like the universe exploding all over again, a personal show for the one who experienced it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I found this board through hyperreal (i think) and it is wonderful! everyone goes out of their way to help and support everyone else..and freely inform people of whats good and whats not...if only things were this good in real life! 
Peace love and eternal chaos
Asterope


----------



## Andromeda

Hi there all you groovy humans!
Im a 19 year old student and graphic designer/webdesigner (i study astronomy...weird combination i know!)From australia.
I love the nights outside with my telescope, gazing at the sky and its many forms, the feelings of peace and harmony you find at a rave, spending time with the people i care for most, creating 3D graphx, fave music styles are psytrance,GOA,trance trance and more trance,hardcore and acid house.... apart from that...generally life the universe and everything!
I had my first e a few months ago (Y2K) and it was the most amazing and (insert any multitude of descriptive good words here)...unexplainable...like the universe exploding all over again, a personal show for the one who experienced it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I found this board through hyperreal (i think) and it is wonderful! everyone goes out of their way to help and support everyone else..and freely inform people of whats good and whats not...if only things were this good in real life! 
Peace love and eternal chaos
Andromeda


----------



## junior

hey,
my name is Liam, Im Irish and 20 years old, I usually roll once a week.
Pet hates: crap DJ's, crap pills.
Pet likes: good DJ's and (suprisinly enough) good pills.


----------



## Andromeda

and another thing...i have around 6 billion (ok thats overestimating a bit) internet nicks so i tend to mix myself up!
dontya hate that!! LOL


----------



## Old Timmer

i'm 29 from clearwater. i have been rolling since 94. when the waffers hit tampa. i help run a family business. i really enjoy the whole subculture that e has made in my life.
your whole attitude changes about life. when people are rolling they are different (in a Good Way)! a friend told me about his site.
what a great idea.


----------



## dENTEdLENTiL

Hello Humans,
I am a citizen of the world from Sydney Australia, I have been popping for about 4 years just about every weekend with a 4 month break (after a suprisingly long stint of dud eggs) and then I had a good one and I got back into it.
My fave pill ever was a New Yorker, i had 2 and after my eyes stopped rolling about in my head I had the best night of my life.
Best Party - GATECRASHER easily hands down without a doubt, close the book, shut up shop, enuf said.
Best Person - Anyone who is not judemental and knows how to have fun (be it with or without drugs)
Worst DJ - It is a toss up between DJ Punk Rock and that guy from the wise guys (they make good music but they can't DJ for shit)
Best Live Act - Friendly, Infusion, Pocket (sometimes) and FIST.
Best ending - This one.
See ya.


----------



## missy

hi, my name is missy. i'm 23 years old, go to school at the university of new hampshire (but looking into transferring to school in boston...maybe). i also work full time (we won't say where), and i just began going to raves back in the summer. i had never done a drug in my life before...ever. i jumped right in and did e. i love it. who doesn't???
i found this site by....ummm....i don't remember. but i did it, yo!


----------



## missy

hi, my name is missy. i'm 23 years old, go to school at the university of new hampshire (but looking into transferring to school in boston...maybe). i also work full time (we won't say where), and i just began going to raves back in the summer. i had never done a drug in my life before...ever. i jumped right in and did e. i love it. who doesn't???
i found this site by....ummm....i don't remember. but i dig it, yo!


----------



## peanut

Hey all,
I'm 19 and a student in Gainesville.  Thanksgiving weekend will make it a year of rolling for me.  I can remember it still, in the middle of an amusement park with thousands of people.  I started peaking on one of the rides... that was the best ride I've been on my whole life  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Well I got into this board cause Adj (my bf) used to read it all the time.  Well nice meeting you all.
peanut


----------



## tigger

My friends call me tigger...  I anyone who believes in PLUR is a friend of mine so feel free to do the same.  I live in NYC and work for Sony Music.  Hope to see a bunch of you at Massive Flavor this weekend.


----------



## QDoggE

HEY HEY HEY
Hope I'm not to late!
I am J from Long Island, NY.  I am a 26yr. old M and I work as a Computer Technician.
I love going into Manhattan on the weekends to get my GROOVE ON.  SoundFactory, Webster Hall and I wanna check out TWILO soon! Anyone??
I'm lookin to move into Queens so if anybody knows of any apartments or someone lookin for a roomate let me/them know, thanks peeps!
Feel free to email me or IM me- 
AIM- QDoggE
------------------
I am the QDoggE!!!
EMail Me!
jman2600@hotmail.com 
Suffolk County, Long Island, New York, USA


----------



## QDoggE

Hey!  Look everyone!!
I'm no longer a New Member!
I am a Bluelighter!!
WooHooooo!!!!
!!!~PLUR~!!!
------------------
I am the QDoggE!!!
EMail Me!
jman2600@hotmail.com 
Suffolk County, Long Island, New York, USA


----------



## RollinIllini

I'm a 19/m from IL, I go to the U. of Illinois, hence the username.  I discovered our great drug of choice at Woodstock this summer and have rolled about twice a month ever since.  
Fav. Music, anything that makes me move.  
I've been a bluelight member for 2 months, much love to everyone, such a happy family.


----------



## Rollin-A-Seven

whats up bluelighters?????  27 yr old male from chicago here.  enjoying pretty much what everyone else in here is enjoying.......ROLLIN'  DANCIN'  CLUBBIN' ..... chicago is the place to be for all of that!!!!!!!! 
been rolling for over a year and a half now, however, the past few months have been X ceptional!!!!!!!!   i enjoy meeting new people, especially those with the same "habits" as me  
just want to say hi to all........thanks to jase for the webpage....and most importantly......PLUR


----------



## daayv

I'm a 48-year-old gay male living in Toronto, Canada.  (That's right, older than raverdad!)  I'm an IT Manager, who's been rolling for 2 years.  Love all kinds of music, but especially Progressive House. Favourite pill this year is Armani, and always love G.  Found this board from the old one.  Mostly I lurk, only posting when someone says something particularly stupid about G.
PLUR


----------



## Highroller

My name is Tomas and I am 18 years old, I rave all the time in Los Angeles, where I live. I go to USC and am a creative writing major. Favorite pills?
1) Euros-by far
2) Brown sugars (the real ones)
3) Clouds (I rolled all night off one!)
I said no to drugs, they just wouldn't listen.


----------



## funky_technician

hey everyone....
i'm new to this board but have been involved in the scene for about 4 years now.  i'm a 23 year old guy living and going to grad school in berkeley.  although school keeps me pretty busy and i don't get to party as often as i used to, i still manage to get out somewhat frequently.
i'm mostly into progressive trance...oakenfold, sasha, etc...and also really like the hard stuff...micro, mars/mystre......
anyway, i'm always down for meeting cool people so if any of you are in the bay area and are looking to hang or whatever drop me a line.









 -ft


----------



## mEow

and last but not least...mEow!  Yay!!!!
I'm from boston, I'm 25 (and I'm a girl!)  I found the Old Bluelight a year ago in October, so I have been around for a long time now.  Always been a lurker for the most part, but I post when the need arises.  I love bluelight because it gave me the opportunity to lean so much about E and everything involved with it.  Now, people send any question they have about E to me...I am the resident genius, thanks to all my old schooler bluelighters.  I even met one of my (now) closest friends on bluelight!    
I have been rolling for three years now, on and off  (I learned a long time ago to take breaks when I need them).  I enjoy E & G very much, and have recently discovered that Hippy-Flipping is amazing!  I usually go to clubs, though I do occasionally still go to raves.  I have never had a full home roll though, so there is still some unchartered territory for me  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I am a trance lover at heart....though I do enjoy some NY style hard house too when I'm dancing all night long.  I love anything Johnny Vicious puts his hands on too.
In real life, I am a marketing specialist for a software company - where I listen to trance and read bluelight all day...hehe!  Oh, and i have a wonderful boyfriend, and I love to cook and I love to read.  Oh, and I looove the Simpsons.  and pooh.
well, that me...hugs for you all!
mEow
>^..^<


----------



## pizzaguy

damn, this post is still going?  Alright, my name is Spencer and i'm liveing in Pittsburgh.  I'm currently a bum but hopefully I find a job soon.  I love jungle, hip-hop, and house but i like to listen to just about anything.  my fav pills are probably double stack mitsu's, 007, smurfs, tweeties, shamrocks, biscuits, and ufo's(joke!)  I've been rolling for probably about 6 months and been going to parties just as long.  My favorite pittsburgh kiddies are rolling lady and rollo (love ya guys!!)


----------



## pizzaguy

my name is spencer, i'm 19 and currently bumming a place to stay in pittsburgh. i've been rolling for 6 months and going to parties just as long.  my fav pills are double stack mitsu's, 007's, smurfs, tweeties, shamrocks, biscuits, and ufo's(joke!) my favorite party kids in the burgh are rolling lady and rollo!!


----------



## silver

Here I am....silver
I am from Washington, DC and I am interested in freedom and the right to do what ever you  want as long as you don't hurt anyone else.  
I tried e for the first time last year and probably roll every other month on special occasions.
My job title is Manufacturing Chemist.  Basicly what I do is make products for a biotechnology company...no, I do NOT make e.
I have been on Bluelight for a year now, I found it way back when it was bluelight\mdma.
There have been lot's of changes to the board, and even though I mostly lurk now (I Used to check the board every two hours when I first started!)I will always come back to check up and see what's up.  
peace and love to all of you,
silver


----------



## supersonic

howdy, I'm 20 have the male pattern maleness thing, I used to go quite alot but, now a days I've flew away from the scene, thought I'd come here just to check up on the  recent happenings in the dare I say it "scene."  And I still roll once in awhile so I thought I'd check on the good detroit pills that float around.


----------



## gabriel

hello everyone!  what a crazy long thread!  who knew we were so many?
i am a 24-year-old male in ottawa, ontario, canada.  i moved here in february, and started partying in march with a deep and wonderful friend from high school.  i had a charmed life even before then: lots of kind  friends, good job, love for myself and the world, and a sense of a higher purpose.  since i started partying, however, life has just been unbelievably amazing.  i have felt so much fun and goodness.  of course, only part of this is attributable to e; the spirit of the scene, the people, and the music have been as (if not more) powerful.
i love music; i used to find electronic music annoying, and my preference was r&b / hip-hop / soul, with a high tolerance for acid jazz.  now i adore groovy funky house and trancey techno.  dancing has taken on primordial importance in my life lately.
i have had pretty good experiences drug-wise.  my favourite i think was a pure at destiny (WEMF) in sauble beach this summer.  in lake huron at 7 am watching the sunrise after a night of frenzied outdoor dancing, i was in direct touch with god.  
lately i have been going out a lot without flipping, and i am astounded at how it can be so much fun in the same way.  this past weekend at industry in toronto, i was up dancing until 8 am on the vibe alone.  previous to this, i was flipping 2-3 times a month, usually 1 or 1.5 pills at a time.  don't get me wrong...i have not stopped, just keeping it special.
i have partied in ottawa, toronto, montreal, and edmonton, and each one of these cities seems to have an excellent scene.
i have not tried g or k or speed on its own, and feel no real lure.  i do want to try candyflipping, however.
this board has been such a wonderful resource, both for information and for joy. i have learned so much from you guys, and countless times i have sat at work with happy tears in my eyes, buoyed by you.
thanks babies.  take care.  love, gabe.


----------



## yummy

I'm 25 and live in Chicago, but am originally from Texas. I found this site via a link somewhere else. Thanks for maintaining it and helping keep people safe. I'm totally new to this site.
I'm a web designer for Playboy and play guitar in a band. I like any and all good electronic noise. Have rolled off and on for about 5-6 yrs. now and have yet to find much good shit in Chicago. Any help from fellow Chicagoans would be appreciated. The best stuff I ever had was made by a chem student who stole chemicals from a University of Texas lab. It was powder and wrapped in trippy little origami paper. Pour it in a drink and BAM! Most of the shit in Texas used to rawk!
This shows my naivete, but what does PLUR mean?


----------



## strangElove

hey all!
i'm 23 (m) & from southern california...rolled once 2 years ago, took some time off to finish college, then took it up full time this summer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ok part time. i still work. 
i don't like the club scene in l.a. too much but our raves make up for it.
i listen to john kelley, pvd, and bt (among a long list of others). and am i the only one who loooooves that binary finary song 1998?
one of my fav books is the catcher in the rye
and one of my fav movies is trainspotting.
my recent hobby is introducing friends to the rave scene (although i'm still relatively new myself). when i'm rolling i get extremely social (not to the annoying level though).....that's why i like going with my friends and meeting new people. to all my friends on the board i love ya (you know who you are!) and to all the bluelighters out there it's good to meet you and i'm looking forward to getting to know u all.
peace....love....unity....respect (!)


----------



## Walhuger

Hello everyone.  I love this board.  I've been browsing through the last 2 days, and decided to make a profile so I could introduce myself to all of you.  I'm 23 years old. I just graduated Electrical Engineering.  I've been rolling about 9 months now.  I love what E has done for me and my friends.  Peace to all of you.  Can't wait to get to know you guys better.


----------



## Chalk

Thought I'd wait till it got around the 200's for a laugh, hehehe :/
My name is Karl, I live in a small Island inbetween France and Uk called Guernsey, its not much fun here but i get by, actually I was planning to move away soon, maybe Portsmouth or Brighton.  I work in an IT company doing nothing much apart from checking up on this board 30 times a day (yeah I have a lil bit of spare time  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
I found this board before the old one about 6 months ago and have been reading it any chance I get, this board really does kick ass, thanks for all the hard work Jase and skydancer, its really appreciated.
LATER!!!!
<<<<<<<<<<<<<>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
C H A L K 
------------------
Reality is a nice place, but I wouldnt want to live there.


----------



## nEo

Hi all my cool-ass-peoples out there!
First-off, I'd like to thank Jase and Skydancer for making such a great site.  I originally was looking for a place to get info on that wonderful drug we all know and lovE (btw, that was my old tag).  Came for the info, stayed cause everyone is super-duper cool.  
My name is James and I'm in Hawaii.  I'm 21 and am going to UH.  Started rolling @ the begining of summer and have been eating bEans ever since, they're good for you!!!
I think that everyone should X-perience the love that I have gotten from everywhere, especially with my friends, new and old.  Hope that one day we'll all meet.  If we do, you can have some of my vicks.  
PLUR


----------



## Helski

Hi I am Helski and am 30 years old living in Sydney Australia.  I have only joined the board today.
I hope to be partying hard after 40 (like raverdad - how terrific do you sound?) and find some of you folk with kids (Josefine for example) inspirational!!!!
I have two degrees: one in engineering and one in business. I work, read and dance. I used to be really serious but thankfully I started going out partying and woke up to how fun life can be (although I am still quite serious).
Keep dancing!!!!!


----------



## Dash

Hiya.
Dash here. 26 years old, male, living in Auckland New Zealand.
Working for a "culture" based magazine.
Like the board lots, don't post much, and haven't had as much time to spend reading everything off late. All good though.
Like most dance music, there is quality cream in all genres, and lots of trash too... but used to be a DJ and have demanding tastes as a result.... but enjoy decent house, progressive trance (the deep stuff... Sasha style yes... and deep drum 'n' bass also...
good pills in NZ are caps and white Mitzi's...
later.
D.


----------



## e_rep

Hi, I'm e_rep.


----------



## BigBri

Hello all, my name is Brian. I am a 21 year old college student studying Computer Information Systems. I'm from Springfield, MA. Have only rolled a few times, but have friends that do. I found the Bluelight site while surfing for info on X, etc. I love the change in music from what I'm accustomed to listening to. Thanks for all the great info, and for all the replies from fellow Bluelighters.
Peace Out and keep it SAFE!!


----------



## Mr Superbad

Greetings from a 40 year old male in west London. Happily followed Jase and skydancer over from the old bluelight board as fast as you could say 'On One Matey' (thanx lads). Introduced to the joys of mdma through a liaison with the Narco Queen of TeXas in '88 - ACEEEEEEED! - at the tender age of 29 - just about worth the wait!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




 Best eXperience - Sept '98 on a Sunset boat party on a clear night under the Golden Gate Bridge - awesome and unforgettable. Biggest hope - that if there's an afterlife, it eternally feels as good as your best pill... or better! Thanx y'all for making this the great community it is.
PLUR  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mr S


----------



## Gene2K

I'm 28 years old, live in North Jersey & was introduced to this board by my girlfriend about a 1 & half ago. (thanks tripEgirl ).


----------



## Gene2K

I'm 28 years old, live in North Jersey & was introduced to this board by my girlfriend about a 1 & half ago. (thanks tripEgirl ).


----------



## Gene2K

Hi
I'm 28 years old, live in NJ USA. I've been on this board for over a year. I was introduced to it by my girlfriend (thanks tripEgirl) . My favorite drugs are E, K & weed.


----------



## Ashke

Okay, here's me being the last to post, probably.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm a nineteen year old ravergrrl from Columbus, Ohio. Been rolling since... hrm. Last spring? Wow, that'd make it almost a year now. I'm newish here, but I really like the board and the sense of community you guys have. 
Anyway, I love to go to parties and hang out with all the groovy raver kids who haunt the slums of OSU campus. I also write and draw and read and such, but I'm a slacker and not going to school right now. Not sure what else to say so I'll cut out with a big huge hug and ring pop-sticky kiss on the cheek for all ya. *P*L*U*R*
~*~ Whitney ~*~


----------



## Gene2K

What's up ! I'm 28 going on 19. I've been on this & the old board for a little over a year. Was introduced to it by my girlfriend (thanks tripEgirl). Favorite drugs are herb, E & K. Oh yeah I live in Joisey USA


----------



## loupy

Whitney! *big ol' hug* Hee..
Newbie boy here. 22 and from Orange County, SoCal, been rolling since, oh... last week  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *more hugs for Ashke* Been trying to get into the party thing lately, but, wow, when it rains it pours. My second party's gonna be tomorrow night! Anyhow, absolutely loving this board. It's just too damn cool. Something to distract me further from my studies  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Again, too damn cool, seein' everyone together having fun and (hopefully) bein' smart about it all to boot.
Peace to all  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sam / Loupy


----------



## loupy

*looks around* Well, now don't *I* feel like a conversation killer. Yipe!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *Slinks back off to the hole from whence he came*
Louououpy


----------



## st8ofxtc

whats up fellow rollers...my name is mike,i live in jax,fl and ive been rolling for about 12 years now.Im 31 and Ive learned thru the years that rolling every nite is not good for u but ive also learned that eating 2 off the bat will get you flying....i dont mean to bragg but i can remember back in the day in the early-late 80's when 1 pill would keep you blowin up hard for 8-10 hours and you didnt want another one..ahhh well those were the days...anyhow i love to roll in moderation and party as well,i work for an internet service provider and im going back to school to learn network administration....any other questions, just ask, ill be happy to tell you...oh and I dont appreciate all you young people who have only been rolling for a year or two thinkin you know more than I and the smartass comments are really uneccessary this forum is to educate and learn not start fights and to make people think your the king of all rollers ,like some of you do... keep it cool and keep it real...keep on rollin',peace,love,im out...


----------



## loupy

Yeowch, pre-emptive smack-down!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hey, Mike, great to have you  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And great to know I'm not the last one on the list! Wait, I'm down there again, aren't I? Durnit. Anyhow, I'm sure ya gots lots to share, looking forward to it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



~Loupy
...In MY day, we had to walk three miles in the snow to get our rolls. NAKED!!!
(I'm kidding! Don't hurt me!!! *dives back into the hole*)


----------



## loupy

Yeowch, pre-emptive smack-down!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hey, Mike, great to have you  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And great to know I'm not the last one on the list! Wait, I'm down there again, aren't I? Durnit. Anyhow, I'm sure ya gots lots to share, looking forward to it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



~Loupy
...In MY day, we had to walk three miles in the snow to get our rolls. NAKED!!!
(I'm kidding! Don't hurt me!!! *dives back into the hole*)


----------



## Firefly

My name is Keith.
I live in NYC.
When I started reading this thread (I read every entry) I was a much younger man. Now I am 25. I found this page surfing for info on yahoo after my first roll this summer at the Orbital show (AMAZING). I like music I can dance to, fast or slow. I hope to see you all soon.
PLUR
------------------
Take it all in.


----------



## Firefly

My name is Keith.
I live in NYC.
When I started reading this thread (I read every entry) I was a much younger man. Now I am 25. I found this page surfing for info on yahoo after my first roll this summer at the Orbital show (AMAZING). I like music I can dance to, fast or slow. I hope to see you all soon.
PLUR
------------------
Take it all in.


----------



## Firefly

My name is Keith.
I live in NYC.
When I started reading this thread (I read every entry) I was a much younger man. Now I am 25. I found this page surfing for info on yahoo after my first roll this summer at the Orbital show (AMAZING). I like music I can dance to, fast or slow. I hope to see you all soon.
PLUR
------------------
Take it all in.


----------



## Tinkerbelle

Hi, I am Lauren from Texas.
I just got signed on this list earlier today actually.  I was searching for stuff on Ecstasy and side effects, etc. and I found this website.
I listen to trance, happy hardcore, hardcore, ambient, triphop, house, basically any type of electronica or techno that I like.  I really like DJ Sharkey, DJ Moda, Moby, Anabolic Frolic, and compilation CD's like Synthetic Future... I also listen to punk, ska, mainstream, rap, and country.
I got into rolling about a year ago, when I visited some friends in another state.  I loved it and experienced a lot of different type of rolls trying to match my first roll.  I haven't rolled in a really long time because of some things that happened to me that kind of shaded my opinion of drugs in general... but, i still like learning more about it, hearing about and talking about.  you know?
Don't know what else to say except PLUR.
See Ya'll, Tink*


----------



## fuzhead

I just discoverd this board a couple weeks ago, it's a great idea..
I'm 22, male and just enjoy rolling here in T.O. weeeeeeeee....
Unfortunatly, i don't go to raves that often (i'm not oranized enough to buy ticks in advance) but i enjoy clubbing.  sometimes i even go alone. that's what i love about X, even if you go somewhere alone, you'll meet cool people to talk to.
and i love to dance
blah blah
life is as fun as you make it


----------



## nUrOlLeR

very very new to the scenario but loving it... 18yr old F/ from gville, mo to be exact.... loving life and loving rolls
anyone from gville give me a hollar


----------



## hopper

hi all: i'm a 22 year old fembot from Gainesville, studying architecture, which = no time to party right anymore...boo hoo...
i used to roll a lot from 94 to ~97, have slowed down [majorly], but have never completely stopped...who can?? once you know the wonderlust that is ecstacy how can you stop?
well, i'm a newcomer to this board, which i should add i'm slowly becoming addicted to, and am intrigued by this whole bluelight community...i'm very eager to meet some bluelighters in my area here [g-ville and Miami]...
[This message has been edited by hopper (edited 14 November 1999).]
[This message has been edited by hopper (edited 14 November 1999).]
[This message has been edited by hopper (edited 14 November 1999).]


----------



## OneDavid

Hey, David from Atlanta here, brand new to the scene, I'm just into meeting good people, I've switched from hangin' with the drinkers to dancing w/happy roller's!!! (you guys are incredible!!) Haven't rolled yet.  Here I am looking for more info before I jump!!! It's kinda scary though reading some of the posts.
***Anyway, stay sweet everyone and big hugs to all...Peace


----------



## pucker

Hi my name is Steve/Pucker i am a 24yo male.I live in CT just outside of Hartford.I have not been rolling for vary long,Only 5/6 times.The hole drug thing started realy late for me.Most of my early years 0-22.I was Mr.Sports.I never did any drugs.All my time whent to football/hockey/baseball....and  the party that followed(vodka).Untill 2 years ago,a friend of mine called me to see if i wonted to go to a phish concert.Well i whent and on that night my view of life changed for the better.All it took was some SHROOMS =).over the next year and a half.I was doing either shrooms/acid two three times a month.Untill about 3 months ago.one night i was out with a few girls from work.They took me out and gave me some E and a few bumps of K.WOW how could this been going on for so long?And no one told me about it.Well now i roll on the weekends.I whent to my first party a few weeks ago FREAKY2.I had a great time.I found the Bluelight last week.And i am looking for a few Bluelighters to meet.And set up trips to NY or any big party.If you would like to get together e-mail me at pucker316@hotmail.com


----------



## GlowStixxx

Name:  Tony
Location:  Las Vegas
Where you'll find me:  Utopia, SAT nights
Want to hook up with Bluelighters in other cities.  I've been doing a lot of travelling....want to know what's up everywhere else.  Email me.


----------



## liquidocean

liquidocean

*age:* 26
*born/raised:* southern cal
*currently:* San Francisco
*sign:* cancer
*chemicals familiar with:* lsd-ghb-coke-shrooms-dxm-hash-buds-xtc-n2o
*number of trip-level experiences:* ~80 (including e)
*standout trips:* GD Vegas shows, Phish, Laguna Seca Days, Burningman '99
*first trip:* hit of blotter on an indian reservation in Arizona about 7 years ago
*first roll:* 1993, while in college, intimate house party
*raving depth:* on and off about 2 years total in LA & (mostly) SF scenes
*favorite set & setting:* small raves, small house parties, nature, and boat parties
*favorite music:* prog house, deep house, psy rock, funk, reggae, miles davis
*favorite dj's (intl):* Sasha, Oakenfold, Digweed, van Dyk, Thievery Corp., Anthony Pappa, Underworld, Kruder & Dorfmeister
*Favorite dj's (local):* Jerry Bonham, Jeno, Garth, Julius Papp, Mark Farina, Spesh
*hobbies:* surfing, music, people, outdoors, biking, boarding, computers/net
*favorite things to do while tripping:* dancing, communicating, thinking, being, sex, stunt kite flying, trampoline
*what got you into bluelight:* an excellent post on preloading, much more intelligent discussion than ravelinks-sf board, or alt.drugs
*sexual orientation:* very straight
*spiritual orientation:* taoist, introspective, hypersensitive, & "don't tread on me"
*what does the scene need:* more critical drug consciousness, involvement as more than a producer/consumer relationship, a good cross section of society (esp. agewise), less heat from the fuzz, a little more diversity from the young'ns, less foolhardy people with access to ghb, a little more proactive and responsible behavior, _everything we do affects a lot of other people_
----
thanks for reading, this is actually my first post, i have stood back and read this board for about a month to get the feel and vibe.  It seems like everyone knows each other reasonably well and the spirit of peace is alive and well.  hope to be a regular contributor, i have written some thought-provoking posts for other boards and i see the potential of some good synergies with this eclectic group of people.


----------



## denverroller

Hey, nobody will ever get this far, but I'm a grad student, been rolling since July 4th, and I live in Colorado!  That about covers it!


----------



## White Stuph

Lessee.. i'm a 20 year old college student, living in sarasota, florida, and majoring in chemistry and history (yeah, both.. i'm wierd)..  i don't really have a favorite bean (only rolled once & they were, i'm told, pretty bunk pills) but i'm really looking forward to the next time (and the next, and the next) and to meeting all of these florida bluelighters i keep reading posts from 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	









------------------
--Stuph


----------



## RaveL

Hello everyone  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



My name is Kris(tofer) 21 years old with a(n almost completed) music degree.
I live in FL and I started rolling about 5 months ago.  I must say I love it.  I can even liquid like a veteran  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






I love trance, techno, dream, goa/psy trance, acid, classical (ever listen to adagio by samuel barber when peaking??? (oh my fucking god)), just about anything else aside from country  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



P.S.  Just wanted to say that I am so glad I found this forum and accompanying people  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



------------------
"To err is human...to really f*ck thing up requires a computer" 
PLUR and HUGz all!!


----------



## flutter

hello peoples
I am a 20 yr grrl from Sydney
I am  about 6 months off finishing my media degree at uni. I also work for a law firm (fun).
Been partying for about 3 years mostly go to raves but also clubs. Just wherever plays good music.I also like other music and my fave non techno band is Hole.
I just like to have fun!!!


----------



## special k

hey im a 24 yr old female student from the tampa fl area.  i just was introduced into  the party scene a year ago last aug. the friends ive made since are the best people one could ask to know and i am more myself then ever before.  e has allowed me to see places in my soul that were always just out of reach and i am grateful that i discovered this lil treasure.
------------------
~special k~
"you will remain the same till the pain of staying that way is greater then the pain of changing"


----------



## rollerguy34

34, sinlge and live in a boring little town called nashville, tn.  love this site.  first roll came when i was about 15, and have not stopped yet.
rollerguy34


----------



## MiltX

Hi my name is Brian I am 19 and i am from philly i am a conference center specialist.  I have been rolling for about 9 months now and taken close to 100 pills.  I like house, techno, and rap music.  They best pill of the year would come down to two strawberry jumpinjacks and double stacked incredible hulks.  Peace out!!!
Remember what goes up must come down.
PLUR


----------



## TBritton

I'm a 26 yearold male from Nashville, TN in the US.  I'm a Pension Benefits Administrator which means I sit on my butt all day posting at bluelight.  I actually I'm bored w/ this job and would love to travel.  My musical tastes ranges from one end of the spectrum to the other.
------------------
TBritton
"Tis better to understand what you hate, than to hate what you don't understand."


----------



## Bubbles27

OAKIEDOKIE Here we go...
I am 25 years of age living in the beautiful, boring state of NJ.  I work for AT&T as do about three quarters of the people in NJ. I have been rolling sporadically for the past year and am very sad that I caught the scene at what seems to be a bad time ...well at least out here!!  Seems to be that the pills around this area are more bad and "stuff to watch out for.." than good, but oh well, hopefully things will improve.  Had a great summer at the good old NJ Shore (TEMPTS ANYONE?)and like to spend my winter fall, winter and spring weekday/weekend nights in NYC.  great board, stumbled upon it when it was the "old" bluelight about 1 year ago.  It's great to find out a little bit about each of you.


----------



## Chem Man

Chem Man, 21, organic chemist (Graduate student). Trance head. Great fan of Phenethylamines and tryptamines...Raver and music aficionado in my own right. Found this board through the HIVE (The greatest place on the face of the earth).
All hail to Strike!
~Chem Man


----------



## drgnfly

Hey everyone,
On from NYC, been rolling for 2 years now.  I must say that met some very cool people during these two years on and off line because of these treats.  And hope to meet many more.
Well as for me i'm 27, male, working as a consultant in Corporate America.  UGH the sounds of that while you are rolling are not good.. hahaha j/k
Anyways, all time favorites are mitsus, double supermans, tweetys, TPs.
I hope that the global party happens.  And you can count me in for help.
be good and safe everyone.
PLUR
------------------
Buzzin
DrgnFly
""""""""""qp"""""""""""
*****BEAN me up Scotty*****


----------



## Nikster304

Well this was a great idea. It'll be interesting to kind of get an idea of who you are corresponding with. It's such a large group of diverse people. Not just a bunch of punks.  
I am a 29 year old female.
I teach aerobics  and am an ophthalmic assistant. (Eye surgeons assistant)
I live in South Florida, and have resided here since I was 3.
I am married to a firefighter. We've been married for 7 months. He parties also. (But it's a secret)
We both rolled for the first time together about 3 years ago, and haven't stopped since. We try to wait about 1 month in between so it doesn't get old and worn out.
Our favorite club in So.Mia. is GROOVE JETT
Our favorite place to roll is actually in our own home. We have a great selection of music (and an awesome stereo that he aquired in Okinawa during his military years.) We will usually get some glow-sticks and other crazy toys and just get freaky with eachother. We will go for walks in the neighborhood and play on the playground late at night and then watch the sun rise.
We also will do a few whippits and some good bong hits, and just go with it.
We are going to try candyflipping for the first time in December, At Mickey's Very Merry X-Mas in Disney World.  We are both very excited, but a little nervous.  
That is how I found this site. I was surfing the web looking for some info on the subject and came across Bluelight. I must admit you guys have given me the most info, plus you all seem so cool and down to earth.
Our favorite rolls have been the Gemini's, Pink Double hearts, Pink Panthers and Telletubbies.  
Right now we have these dark green cK's that we will be trying for my husband's B-day in a few weeks, (hopefully they will be good)
Well, I'll be going now, gotta go teach a class.
X-cellent Idea = this roll call
Peace to all of you,
Nikki


----------



## Triple7

Well I joined the bluelight a couple weeks ago but I love E and it has become a huge part of my life now.  I have gone to the point where I write the letter E on everything and all I do is think about it. I live MA and anytime I can get E I always go to the bank and take out money cuz there is no way I would an offer on E up.  
Everyone should try E, that is one of my philosophies.  I think that if you don't try E in some point of your life, you have missed on out on something so spectacular and grand.  Anyway that is a little bit about me.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



------------------
Triple 7


----------



## Tshirt

Hey people !  I'm 23, female from NYC.  Been rolling on and off since about 4 years ago. 
I work in corporate america . . big fun =P.  
Stumbled onto this cite recently and haven't been able to stay away ever since.  
I must say that I do love those dbl/supermans and mitsus.  And of course, northern lights while you're rolling is always a good thing.  AAAAAHHHH !  
Hope the bluelight party really happens . . would love to meet everyone !  
Take care and be safe !
------------------
<GATS> =P
***PLUR***
{MUAH} <>!


----------



## Vid

NAMASTE
My Name is daVid (but I was around so many people who insisted on shortening it to one syllable, I detested "Dave" so I became "Vid")  Which was also rather appropiate, because that is how I ended up getting into the rave scene, almost on accident while helping a DJ friend who used to spin at a nightclub I worked at in Boulder CO... I began by helping him with props for his night and running the lights, then got into working his video... Which is what he happened to do on weekends at raves... This was in 92, 93... It took me about 2 years to realize that I was attending what the public called "raves" every weekend, and working video... I moved back home to New Mexico in 96, and had a lot of problems figuring out where and when parties were, so I began a web page to help centralize the party info for this area... Which of course snowballed and I have since then become (with my partner), a production team, a promoter, a graphic designer, and I have gotten back into doing video at shows... It is my hope to eventually CDJ, and produce original music...  Before this most recent transformation of self into a total devotion towards the scene,  I was a computer technician, with a love of writing and music... I will be 25 on November 29th, 1999... I have rolled since 93'... My favorite rolls never come in a pressed pill form, they are usually in capsules, from friends, who bring them from such locales as Austria... I found this board while surfing around for information on setting up a "harm reduction" organization here in Santa Fe... Santa Fe right now has the most beautiful and utopic scene I have yet to be a part of, and I am very pleased and grateful to be a part of it... Lot's of Love and Respect to all of you kidz, and Peace Out...
------------------
Namaste & PLUR
~Vid @ Cerberus Promotions
The most complete and up to date calendar of New Mexico events, http://www.sfrave.com


----------



## Vid

NAMASTE
My Name is daVid (but I was around so many people who insisted on shortening it to one syllable, I detested "Dave" so I became "Vid")  Which was also rather appropiate, because that is how I ended up getting into the rave scene, almost on accident while helping a DJ friend who used to spin at a nightclub I worked at in Boulder CO... I began by helping him with props for his night and running the lights, then got into working his video... Which is what he happened to do on weekends at raves... This was in 92, 93... It took me about 2 years to realize that I was attending what the public called "raves" every weekend, and working video... I moved back home to New Mexico in 96, and had a lot of problems figuring out where and when parties were, so I began a web page to help centralize the party info for this area... Which of course snowballed and I have since then become (with my partner), a production team, a promoter, a graphic designer, and I have gotten back into doing video at shows... It is my hope to eventually CDJ, and produce original music...  Before this most recent transformation of self into a total devotion towards the scene,  I was a computer technician, with a love of writing and music... I will be 25 on November 29th, 1999... I have rolled since 93'... My favorite rolls never come in a pressed pill form, they are usually in capsules, from friends, who bring them from such locales as Austria... I found this board while surfing around for information on setting up a "harm reduction" organization here in Santa Fe... Santa Fe right now has the most beautiful and utopic scene I have yet to be a part of, and I am very pleased and grateful to be a part of it... Lot's of Love and Respect to all of you kidz, and Peace Out...
------------------
Namaste & PLUR
~Vid @ Cerberus Promotions
The most complete and up to date calendar of New Mexico events, http://www.sfrave.com


----------



## Lee

Hi, my names Lee (female), from Melbourne, Australia. I first started posting on the old Bluelight earlier this year. I read this board almost every day but don't post that often. I have been partying for about 9 years now and can't see myself ever stopping, though I have slowed down a bit. I have partied with a few wonderful people on this board - Pillcat, Beckie, Jaded and acgreen...I LOVE YOU!! And of course everyone else here. 
Love Lee
XX


----------



## The Grievous Angel

My name is Joe. I'm a 22-year-old college senior. My first time rolling was this summer and I have to say that X is the best drug in the world. I'm new to the rave scene; I'm going to my first this weekend in Athens. I love reading good literature; for me, reading and writing (I'm a creative writing major) do the same things as drugs do-- they all enhance the reality that you have been able to previously access, only to a fuller extent. I don't know if this is weird or not, but I get really creative when I roll. I speak into a tape recorder and write it in my journal later. Have any of you other creative types experienced this? 
I really dig the positive vibe on this BB and in the X scene in general. You'll be hearing from me again soon.
Take 'er easy.
I know that you will.


----------



## Chill

Hi My name is Chill and I am one very realxed individual hence the name .
I am 28 and live in Sydney Australia . I have been dropping beans for about 5 years and still going strong .
One pill still remains in my memory I named it "RODNEY"  after the guy I purchased them off as it was an orange cap and had no name !!! The best E I have ever had .
pLUR
Chill


----------



## Gin-sipper

Hey I'm a 19 year old boy (man-hood starts @40 right?) from Sydney - a scene which will hopefully reall take off this summer and beyond. 
Been rolling for a year or so, but not too often, so it comes as a HUGE treat when I do!
Had my first pill at Manumission in Ibiza last year whilst travelling thru Europe, and haven't looked back
--------
"It'll change your life, swear to God" (Point Break!!!)
I found all you bluelighters through ecstcy.org which I found thru the chat forum @the UK club Cream's web page. Only found you guys yesterday too - lucky, just in time for summer!!!
((((((((((((((bluelighters)))))))))))))))))
That is a big group hug to all bluelighters!
GS.


----------



## XMonsooNX

Im 19 living in winter springs, FL.  Been in the rave scene for about 3 months.  first rave was UFO (blew up like a roller coaster 7/10), next came ZEN (ate 11 pills didnt feel a damn thing, still had fun 7/10), next comes 55*3 (7 hits of acid, 1 pill kick ASS 10/10).  I regret eating so many pills in a short period of time, but oh well they were there and free so i took em.  Havent had too much fun rolling since tolerance or mind set mus be wrong.  gonna try this weekend after a 2 week wait with 2 doublestacked geminis.  WISH ME LUCK.
------------------
"Create Your Own Ecstasy"


----------



## feniks

Feniks ("fee-nix")
1. A mythological bird of immense power and revere.  It was rumored to live 500-1000 years at a time.  It was lord of it's domain and ruled the world it lived in.  It's existence is told to go back before the dawn of time.  Only one existed in the universe at any given time.  And when it died, it's body would burst into flames and out of the ashes would rise a new bird so that there was always be one in existence...You see, this bird was the ruler of the sun and therefore held the hand of life on it's journey through time...
2.  A 23 year old DJ from Los Angelas, California endowed with mythological abilities on the turntables.  He has been known to encite a crowd into near frenzies with a simple flick of the wrist...
Damn it feels good to talk about yourself like that....anyways...for real...
Name: Jason Couture
Age: 23
Occupation: Student/DJ
I have been into the rave scene for about a year.  I've been a DJ for 10 years.  For those who failed math, yes i started when i was 13 years old...I spun hip-hop up until about 8 months ago when i was introduced to trance.  I now have a significant collection of trance music that i mix and match on various tapes/MD for my friends and I to enjoy...I was born in Canada but moved here to L.A. in 1992 so that my dad could finish up his residency program (he's a family physician...good if you need a hard to get prescription or some medical info...)Right now, I'm going to school to get my B.S. in Biology and should graduate this year.  Knowledge is dangerous in the right hands...I hope to get into medical school next year.  Ecstacy and iformation pertaining to it has been a small hobby of mine for quite a while.  As a result, i have alot of medical info on ecstacy and if anyone has any questions please e-mail me before you  do something you might regret. If i don't have the answer, i can look it up and give you a sraight, well-informed reply...maybe save you from making some of the mistakes that i made when i was brand new to the scene.  Well that's about it for now...Oh yeah one more thing.  You can always tell the ignorant people by the number of pills they said they take...someone who says they took 8-10 pills in one sitting is either:
1. full of shit (most likely)
2. very rich (i doubt it...)
3. very dumb (number two choice)
or
4. very sick (again, another good choice...)
someone who knows what E is really all about would know that after 3-4 pills(assuming the pills contain a substantial amount of MDMA, you have no more serotonin and therefore can NOT roll any longer on E (there are ways of extending your trip however...) just a little pet peeve of mine....
p E a c e
Favorite Pill: A blue smurf from San Francisco (6 months ago) that rolled me off this planet... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[This message has been edited by feniks (edited 11 November 1999).]


----------



## strangElove

hey all! i initially posted this under the name strangElove but i kinda liked the name 'halo' better. little did i know what problems changing your name causes! anywayz...
i'm 23 (m) & from southern california...rolled once 2 years ago, took some time off to finish college, then took it up full time this summer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ok part time. i still work. 
i don't like the club scene in l.a. too much but our raves make up for it.
i listen to john kelley, pvd, and bt (among a long list of others). and am i the only one who loooooves that binary finary song 1998?
my recent hobby is introducing friends to the rave scene (although i'm still relatively new myself). when i'm rolling i get extremely social (not to the annoying level though).....that's why i like going with my friends and meeting new people. to all my friends on the board i love ya (you know who you are!) and to all the bluelighters out there it's good to meet you and i'm looking forward to getting to know u all.
peace....love....unity....respect (!)
------------------
'put your hands in the sky, surrender, remember we'll be here forever and never say goodbye...'


----------



## RollinRock

Im a 19 yr old student
I must say that this website is the best thing on the web today
I hope everone realizes that were all in this  war on drugs togeather with things like this maybe one day people will open there eyes and see its not that bad after all
im From Ct
PLUR
RollinRock


----------



## RoLiN'_In ThA_8o8

YO wudup i am one college student in hawaii.  Just started this shit, Has not even been one month yet but i love it, better then any drug i have every tried.  Try it at one rave and know i got something to look forward to every weekend, it is the rave, and rollin'.  My boy b hooked me up, i have tried 007's and blue Nikes.  The best thing about it is the back rubs from all the chicks.  worst part is coming down and knowing not till next weekend.


----------



## RoLiN'_In ThA_8o8

YO wudup I am a college student in hawaii.  Just started this shit, Has not even been one month yet but i love it, it's better then any drug i have every tried.  Tried it at one rave and know i got something to look forward to every weekend, it is the rave, and rollin'.  I have tried 007's and blue Nikes.  The best thing about it is the back rubs from all the chicks.  worst part is coming down and knowing no rollin till next weekend.


----------



## ROLLergirl

Hiya!! I am a 18 year old female from St.Louis, MO. The vibe here is great! I was on the old board too, but not for long. Well I love house music, but am Estatic about happy hardcore. I just love anything that I can dance too. I have been rollin for about 6 months..and Ravin for about 2 years now. It has become somewhat of a way of life for me. I absolutely love XTC!! It is my new love. I would have to say that my favorite beans would be Y2K's. Thanks for the excellent board. Rave on and stay true!!!! PLUR!


----------



## AdidasXTC

Whats up?? My name is Patrick and I'm from Connecticut.  And Im an E-Head.  =o)   I've been doing E for about 8 months now, partying a lot on weekends, planning on slowing down soon.  But not yet.  I like going to E-clubs and Raves.  I'm new to this Internet E page thing,  I found it through a friend.  Well talk to you guy's later!!  Feel the Vibes "CT"!!


----------



## maestro

Rollergirl, I'm glad to see someone here form St. Louis.  I just moved to STL, and I'd love some info on the local party scene.  Can you help?
maestro


----------



## blaze_21

First off I'd like to say thank you to all that have takin the time to make this wonderful site. This is my first day as a bluelighter but I'm lovin it. I have all sorts of questions but first off whats (plur) mean? I don't rave but plan on it in the near future when I have the ends($). I've been rollin since august (my b-day) and lovin it ever since. I've only done it about 10 times cause vitamins are hard to find around here. I'm from ohio but most my pills come from chicago. My best roll ever was smurfs,cause of atmospher,but mustangs really kicked my ass.
blaze


----------



## Liquid

LiQuiD
17
Self-employed
First rolled at 15 off and on since
best tab poptarts of 1998
best 1999 tab clovers
would talk more but now in fine arts survey class in bossier high school. live in Shreveport, Louisiana 
Later, teacher is reading my reply!


----------



## JMSpin

Hi!
I'm 21 years old, female and live in Pittsburgh, PA. Started really going to parties about a year ago. 
My farvorite type of music is House or Deep House. Farvorite DJ- Osheen from Boston. I roll and candyflip sometimes. 
Found this site by doing a search on MDMA and it did not firewall me at work. I really enjoy reading peoples post and getting new info and hearing other peoples views and ideas. 
Love, 
JM
------------------


----------



## silence

Hello ALL!!!!!
Just wanted to do the introduction thing  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Im 29 yrs old new to the scene first roll 8-99 and fell in LOVE with these silly little beans i am employed as a sales rep i live in Detroit Mi and in the process of putting together a after hours Social Club so ill keep everyone posted.  
------------------
timbo


----------



## VelvetXTSea

My name is Will
I am a new bluelighter.
I just moved to Atlanta, so all of you peeps in the southeast, mail me so I can meet you.
I am going to the Wonderland rave in Atlanta this weekend.  If you are going or want to go, mail me.
rollin' on the river
double L


----------



## SmackyTheFrog

Hey, this is Glen in Houston. I'm the old guy who's trying out the rave scene. Well, old in this case is 29. I can still chomp my passie for all it's worth!
See you at Artik.
--G


----------



## MakasplaF

I'm Antonio,18 ,i'm from San Juan Puerto Rico,here the scene is a bit fuked up...it's getting into the mainstream and that just pisses me off!!!;(,but here the raves are mad crazy...bringing some mad DJ's like DJ rap,soulslinger,Dara,ak1200,Dieselboy and soon DJ DB!!!...people here are super friendly and everyone is rolling and the music is pumping and there is so much vibe that you can cut it whith a steak knife.... 
there are bringing some good ass rolls here.  here clubs don't eaven ask you for id's and you can get away whith anything here... jejeje well lovew you all!!!
oh! shouts to the CHAKA CREW!!!!!
------------------
Like all ways P.L.U.R to my people......


----------



## shinEonXTC

Hey bluelighters
20 male here in Higgins Lake, Michigan.  Doubt any ofyouknow where that is though.  I work part time and go to school.  Im going to school tobe either an art professor or a music producer.  been rollin for about 9 months.  Favorite pill this year was a mollie, but then again, it was the first i ever had so maybe thats why.  Found this discussion board by surfin through yahoo.  Favorite trippin, rollin, and shroomin music would have to be WEEN!  
------------------
.*PLUR = SANITY FOR THE INSANE*.


----------



## Rowan

I'm a 21 year old girl (woman?? in that transition i guess) living in Atlanta, GA.
I work at macy's rigt now (whoo hoo!) but am headed back to school in ohio in january after a stint in London and Spain.  Spoent some time in ibiza, so I'm ahppy to answer any questions about that.
I'm definitely a trance freak... nothing gets me going like that.. but also like house and breaks.
favorite pill would have to be the rolls royce i had in ibiza... that was some good stuff!!
I have been on this board since March, 1999.. on and off and have met several bluelighters!  You guys are truly a great bunch of people! *hugs* rowan


----------



## Rowan

I'm a 21 year old girl (woman?? in that transition i guess) living in Atlanta, GA.
I work at macy's rigt now (whoo hoo!) but am headed back to school in ohio in january after a stint in London and Spain.  Spoent some time in ibiza, so I'm ahppy to answer any questions about that.
I'm definitely a trance freak... nothing gets me going like that.. but also like house and breaks.
favorite pill would have to be the rolls royce i had in ibiza... that was some good stuff!!
I have been on this board since March, 1999.. on and off and have met several bluelighters!  You guys are truly a great bunch of people! *hugs* rowan


----------



## djvu

Hi all
-->25
-->tEL aVIV/ Israel
-->DJ and s/w developer
-->rollING since 21
-->found bluelight at 7/99 http://listen.to/djvu 
rESPECT


----------



## rollwitit

Hello everyone my name is Alison and I go to Penn State University.  My second official rave was last night. First time rolling at a rave. (WOW am I impressed)
My drug expereince is pretty vast, however last night was the fourth time I rolled. (Again WOW)
I love music.  Pretty much of any kind.  Fav singer Ani Difranco fav group phish/dave matthews (and many more)
My fav bean was one called disco biscuit.  I never heard of it before I took it and it was awesome.  Very mellow/flowy but very intense.  Most intense bean:strawberries/mitsi.  Hopefully I will soon have more to add to this list.
I am a philosophy/human development major with a minor in english.  I play the guitar.  I have two jobs one is waitressing the other is teaching backpacking.
Anyhow it's nice to meet all of you.
Peace


----------



## Thestepper69

Hello everyone!  Mad PLUR to all at this board!  Almost everyone here completely rocks! I thought I had posted earlier on roll call, but apparently not. Well, I am "the stepper"  69 happens to be my favorite number and that's why I added it.  Why "the stepper", because I love to dance!  I always get compliments from people on the style I have when I dance.  I love to recognize and be recognized for dancing.  What purpose does our music have if there is no dance? I have been going to raves/clubs/parties for probably 5 years now. I made the "logical progression" in Germany, in 1994.  Let me tell you guys,  Germany whoops ass on the US scene.  I am not taking anything away from the WHOLE U.S. scene, its just plain better over there.  I think everyone would agree w/ me if they lived there for a couple of years.  
I am 24 years old living in Crystal Lake, ooooohhhhhhh scary its where Jason from Friday the 13th lives, not really.  I am about 1 hour from downtown Chicago.  I love the whole scene PEOPLE/MUSIC/PLUR/VIBE/E/DRUGS.  My favorite music is drum&bass.  But I like anything with a good sound/feeling/vibe.  I really like E a lot, I tend to think I like it too much.  
I work for the worlds biggest airline as an IBM mainframe computer analyst.  I like my job and the people I work w/.  I love all of you for enlightening me. "WE ENLIGHTEN ME!"  I like to draw, make music (I play drums(1965 ROGERS), I also have an SP-808 phrase sampler and Yamaha PSR-530 keyboard), dance, and create laughter.  These are some of my hobbies there are probably more to come in the future.  
Fav Pills:
1-YIN&YANG's
2-FERRARI's
3-MOLLY's (FUCKN HARD!!!!!!)
Well there it is, a little bit about myself. I will be talking/seeing you later!
MAD PLUR!
stepper69          8'P    8'O   8'D   8') 8'*


----------



## JEMM

HELLO EVERYONE! WELL... I'M A MONTH AWAY FROM MY 19TH BIRTHDAY AND I'VE BEEN *ROLLIN* AND *PARTYIN'* FOR ALMOST 4 YEARS! AND I LOVE IT!I CAN'T THINK OF THE *BEST* PILL I'VE HAD BECAUSE I'VE TAKIN' SOME VERY GOOD *CANDY* IN THE LAST FEW YEARS!!!!!!!  
WELL... I MUST ADMIT THAT I AM GALD I FOUND THIS BOARD BECAUSE I NEVER KNEW HOW MANY PEOPLE *OUT THERE* THOUGHT LIKE ME!!!!!! IT'S VERY *REFESHING*!! 
ALL THIS GIRL NEEDS IS SOME *GOOD-E'S* AND *FUNKY HOUSE* TO HAVE A GOOD TIME!!!!! 
------------------
PLUR TO ALL!


----------



## windowlicker jr

20yrs old from south coast of Australia
love all "honest" music.
Peace to all who make clubbing such a blissful ritual (you know who you are).
[This message has been edited by windowlicker jr (edited 14 April 2000).]


----------



## masterT

hey everybody, i'm 25...live in detroit burbs. just got married this summer and recently got wife into rollin. my friends and i (including motorcity) haven't been partyin very long but absolutely love it! we're goin to oakenfold on the 29th...anybody else?


----------



## T_WIGG

whats up my name is Tony, im a 21 year old male from Michigan. i have just started rolling about 2 months ago and i love it.
other drugs im into are: acid, coke, speed, shrooms, smoke mad amounts of weed, and various other upper and downer pills, i found this site through yahoo looking for info on E. tring to educate myself on this new and wonderfull drug i have found. Im into just about any kind of music. thanks for the great site, keep up the good work. 
Peace All;
WIGG


----------



## newraver

I'm 18 and a freshman at Univ. of Missouri. I've been rolling for about a month, I've only done it twice. Most amazing thing ever. I never knew how many people did ecstacy! I went to the phish show in Iowa and was offerd liquid and X and I was all freaked out. Now I know it's cool! I want to thank whoever made this website because I would have been way too scared to do E if I had'nt had this site to give me some info!


----------



## ChrisCim

My name is Chris, I live in Coral Springs, FL, I am a 18/m, about 6'1, shaved brown hair, green eyes. I work part time as a computer tech and web site designer, and full time at Mitsubishi. I have two earrings and a tounge ring. I roll about once every 3 to 4 weeks on average.


----------



## undacova

hello...
i'm a 23 yr old software architect.  i've been rollin now for about a yr.  i live in silicon valley and i enjoy jungle and drum-n-bass.  i just don't break to it, it's too fast...i just keep it up top when i'm in one of these rooms.  only bring it to the floor when i'm listenin to house or trance.


----------



## ChaCha

Hi All!
I'm a 26yr old woman in NYC whose began rolling about 6 months ago.   I love it!   What a great treat for every once and awhile.  
I work in finance in the music biz, and am a bonafide drum & bass junkie.   I discovered this site about 3 months ago and found the information shared very valuable.
Hope to see ya sometime!
------------------


----------



## ImAjEn

Hi I'm Jen I am 20 living in Westchester County NY (right outside the city) I have been rolling for about a year now but the last 4 months have been pretty intense dropping just about every weekend. My fav pill so far was the X-files I got back in July, that is what got me started so hardcore what a great pill that was.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	



I like raves a lot and actually went to my first on in '95 where I took A but still fell in love with the whole scene. I wish I had been doing e back then because raves aren't the same nowadays.
I work in a law firm (very boring) as a receptionist and hang out with my druggie friends when I am not at work!! He He He. 
I found this site because I am very interested in learning everything about drugs I take especially e it just had my heart I love it!!!
Anyway that's me Happy Rolling PLUR


----------



## Xman

Hi--  My name is Dan and I live in Boulder CO
I'm in my 40s and I first rolled 10 years ago, I've rolled maybe 15 times since but am picking up the pace ! I love trance music (Christopher Lawrence and Sandra Collins). I am a scientific researcher by profession, have 3 male children (24,22 and 18). Lots else, but why be boring ?


----------



## kandi

HEY WHAT'S UP WORLD?????????????????????????????
LIVING IT AND LOVING IT.....I'M 26. I LOVE HARD CORE UNDERGROUND MUSIC, PROGRESSIVE TRANCE.
MY FAVORITE DJ'S ARE IN ORDER
##### 1) JOANATHAN PETERS, ENOUGH SAID!
##### 2) SASHA & DIGWEED
3) PAUL OENKAEFOLD
WELL YOU GET THE PICTURE.. TOOK MY FIRST RIDE ON THE E-TRAIN @24. CATCHA YA OUT THERE!!!!!!!


----------



## WhiteRabbit

Hey, I'm Dave, i'm 19yrs old, and from mass.
-I've been a pothead for several years, but just started getting into the whole e-thing this year.  I love it, i've been rollin every weekend for like 4 months.  that's it


----------



## dub

Dub,  22, male, from southern alabama (we have 2 decent clubs).
Been eatin beans for 6 months. Best- Heaven's gates......Worst- never had a bad roll (knock on wood)
I am really into rap and just started liking electronica...favorite song to hear when rolling- "Pick up on This" (no one I can find on this board has ever heard of this song, but it just makes my eyes roll back in my head every time I hear it)
college student. Future lobbyist in Washington. into tennis and car audio.
Fairly new to the board (2 months)
Peace
dub


----------



## shE-ra

I'm 17 in Toronto and i am new to this board so just accept me for who i am! THANX
I am a true Jungle head and I always will be!!
PEACE
shE-ra


----------



## JrX

AHh, been on this board for awhile now, guess I should have posted in this when it first came out.  Now there is 278 posts.
I am 21 from Lexingont Kentucky.  Been rolling for about 6 months now.  Been in the party scene for alot longer just never wanted to try e.  But now, I love it.  It has really changed me as a person and I love it because of that.  Use to be a violent drunk.  Now I am an easy going person.  Very lovey to people and respect people alot more than I use to.  
------------------
" Peace, Love, Unity, & Respect, To Live By These Is A Way To Utopia "


----------



## liquidocean

Now see, luckily, i bookmark my favorite threads, so when the search engine is down, i can look these up and bump them.  November 19th?  Jeez, a lot's gone on since then.  Up up and away!!!!


----------



## flux

Wow - it's been a while since I've seen this post!


----------



## bean_geek

In my E-taredness I was not on alot today. I found the post though.
I am Tara and from The Nations Oldest City, St.Augustine, Florida. I have been rollin for a year. I don't know cause I can't think right now. I do have something to say I am going to be sober at every single rave I go to and clubs as well. I am not saying that I am giving ecstasy up but I want to dance and when I blow up I get floored every single time and I hate that. I have like 2 sides to it....one I love to blow up...two....I want to dance and when I roll I can't move. So dancin means more to me then drugs. Wow there I go to much talking. I have enjoyed the board since I got on which was before it got shut down in Spet. or Oct. Thanks to RaverDave for getting me on here.
Tara


----------



## astrelle

24/femme/frisco
i work as a media consultant in an investor relations firm (here's your tip: "sell")
out of me head for 5 years now, check?
committed house addict, obessed with beat, loooove to get my groove on (bongo dancing queen)
blue butterflys were good for me this year
other than e, i fancy a little bit of c now and again.  vodka and tonic are a seductive combination too...
found this site as a link from a newsgroup i belong to (most likely alt.music.house) and just can't get enough.  i look forward to someday meeting some fellow bluelighters in the dancing flesh
smile on-
astrelle.


----------



## X-acutioner

hello everyone
my name is brian and ive been coming here for the last 5 months for all my E needs and tips.  ive been raving for the last 7 months. i gotta say this is a great site and thanks to everyone who gives out the advice its like a safe haven for us rollers thanks a buch to the people who make this site possible much props to u guys!!! and i hope to see more fellow hawaii party goers on if possible ive been tryin to spread the word here to the party kids ooohs well see yall later -b-


----------



## Smurf

Nice one Jase,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	



I'm a 31 year old male, living in Sydney, Australia.
I love deep n dirty house and trance music. I love dancing although go abit mental at times (nth uk influence there)
Dropped my first pill in July '99 in IBIZA, then spent the next 6 months clubbing allover the UK (going to Cream/Gatecrasher/Bedrock and MOS), now clubbin in Sydney.
Favourite pills were - blue smurfs/mitsis/VW's.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Found this site whilst posting in a similar uk site www.cream.co.uk 
[This message has been edited by Smurf (edited 23 January 2000).]


----------



## Vitamin-K

HelloHello!!
My names really kevin(hence the vitamin-k)and the nick name that i have started out as kind of a little joke among so friends but eventaully it stuck as mostly my raver name. Cuase only the people i rave with call me that.
Anyway, Im 18 live at home, just about to graduate from high school(YAY!!) And lovin every minute of dancin,ravin,&rollin!! Gotta do it while I can cuase i'll only stay young fora short while.
I can barely remember how i found this site. All I can recall is it all started about 2 months ago when I was just startin to roll, and it all happened when i typed in "ecstacy" in the altavista finder one late sleepless night. 
Oh, yeah i also live in San Antonio texas. The rave scene here totally blows. But thats why i drive to houston(3 Hours) and austin(45-50 min) and maybe dallas(6 hours+) but oh well, road trips are a blast anyway espescially if youre with alot of your friends and all rollin. Warp 1,000,000 Mr Sulu!!!!Hell ya! Check ya'll later. love4ever


----------



## RaVeRgRrL

Wassup all. I'm 21 living in Central Fla...St. Pete/Seminole to be exact. I've got 2 jobs...my main income is as a Telemarketer (yuck!!) I hate it. I've been going out since i was 17 and i've been rolling for 3 years now. I listen to break beat...gesh in Fla it's like a must. I also listen to progressive trance.


----------



## p-E-achy

I'm 17, male and living in London (UK)
I'm at college (sometimes) studying Health & Social care.
I've been rolling on and off for about 2 years now.
As you might already know, I'm mad on my happy hardcore. I like all styles of happycore as long as it's not too charty and not too dark. I used too love the Dutch hardcore when it was big but the scene seems too have died over their now  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I found this board just by using a search engine (yahoo or something) and typing in ecstasy.
As for fave pills of the year I would have to rate the VW's very highly.
P.S. Sorry about the stupid gerbil post.
I was in kind of a weird mood cause I lost my job  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



------------------
HAPPY HARDCORE WILL LIVE FOREVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<~p-E-achy~> -=+PLUR+=-


----------



## XxBeccaRollrxX

Hi - I'm Becca (even though, and very few people know this - my real name is Izzara)and I have just read ALL 200 something posts before me  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (aren't ya proud?)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I also found out that there's another RollerGirl on this board (sorry!!!!!!!!!!) I guess I'm not original...
I'm a youngin who will be 17 in March but had not allowed her age to be a handicap.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Philadelphia born and bred, but hoping to transfer to NYC or Boston after next year.
I like any kind of music that keeps me dancing, especially trance, techno, and jungle.
I don't even know if I'm "in" the rave scene now, but I've been rolling for a little less than a year now. 
I'm probably a little too outgoing and very eager to meet new people. I came across Bluelight while searching askjeeves.com for ecstasy info to know what exactly I am pumping my body with. I'm a postaholic and proud of it!


----------



## conzy

i'm kind of new here. i found this board a few days ago... by accident. i didn't even know this existed. i'm glad i stumbled upon this.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Anyway my name is connie. i just turned 20 2 months ago. i'm from Manila, Philippines. know it? well i've been rolling for only 7 months. i'm still a student. been in college for almost 4 years and i'm not finished yet. lol. coz i changed my major just last year to a computer major. oh wellz. nice knowing about this board!


----------



## conzy

i'm kind of new here. i found this board a few days ago... by accident. i didn't even know this existed. i'm glad i stumbled upon this.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Anyway my name is connie. i just turned 20 2 months ago. i'm from Manila, Philippines. know it? well i've been rolling for only 7 months. i'm still a student. been in college for almost 4 years and i'm not finished yet. lol. coz i changed my major just last year to a computer major. oh wellz. nice knowing about this board!


----------



## Devo

The Name: Devo
21 male Gaineville Florida
Occupation: Student
I love the People, the crowds I feel I was destined to be a star in the heavens.  Much Peace Love Unity and Respect!


----------



## Bubbleberry

Hello! My name is Jessiy and im 19 years old
My birthday is october 9th so theat makes me a libra
I work 2 jobs right now At a gormet deli restraunt, and As a pizza delivery girl at a small privatly owend pizza store.
I have been going to raves for 6 years now and have been rolling on and off for about 3 of them. I Love jungle! The deep dark scary kind!
I live in Milwaukee WI with my parents and have a dog named brandy 2 gunie (sp?) pigs and a few fish. I am really addicted to vidio games espessally the role plaing kind like final fantasy.
My favoret pills so far would have to be the Y2ks I had this week end, pink bullets, yellow marcedes, and tweetie birds. 
------------------
MaD LoVin, Jessiy


----------



## Harry Redknapp

20/Male/Southampton - UK
Import clerk for a shipping company(But studying by night for my MCSE)
I've been rolling for about 3 months now, and I'm still loving every minute of it.
I spend my spare time either working on my website, or crunching pills and listening to tunes. Fave music is Trance.
------------------
Don't judge me


----------



## theboy97

Hey all!
21/m/socal
I got to school at uci. Work with loads of money which i wish was mine.  Am very figidty on e.  And i hate going to sleep and waking up but i love to sleep!
Oh yea Trance is tha bomb!!!
------------------
"Hate not fear, but fear hate!"


----------



## narayan

hey there.
I'm Jonathan and i currently live in Gainesville florida but i am originally from Miami. Pretty new to the scene, i started rolling in October of last year.. have been reading bluelight for a while now and am slowing realizing my addiction to it.
My favorite pills would have to be either the white double stacked  supermen that kicked my ass at full moon on Jan 1, or the @ i ate on friday at simons... I am really  into trance but lately i have been getting into breaks...
I am a 18 year old student at UF
------------------
JonathaN


----------



## aimE

hello! my name is Amy and I'm from Ontario, Canada.  I'm 18...19 in 2 more months,YES!!!!!(legal age)
I'm in last year highschool, off to University in the fall. I'm still quite new to the rave scene, but am definately hooked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm going to Hullabaloo on Feb5 in TO and am pumped to see Anabolic Frolic..I LOVE Happy 2b Hardcore!!!


----------



## adRAINne

My name is Adrianne,I'm 17 and live in Center City Philly!!! I found out about Bluelight from my girl Becca (rollergirl) and have been signed up for a few weeks now.  I've been into the rave culture (rollin', dancin, the music and having fun)for about a year now.  I'm graduating high school in a few months and am moving myself to the boston area for college (crossing my fingers).  I enjoy all types of music just as long as I can dance to it. (no hardcore) 
Some Info about me  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Fav. Drink: Water!
Fav.Food: Strawberry pancakes from IHOP!! 
Fav. Drug: Herb (E comes in 2)


----------



## *Lucyinthesky*

Ok 299 - no-one is reading this - oh well - might as well.......
I'm 16, from Portsmouth, England.
I've only been rolling about 2 months and looking forward to the years ahead of me.
I was recommended this site by a friend and, even though I've only been coming here for about a week I think I have already fallen in love with everyone here. 
Being quite young I had some concerns but replys to my posts were just so reassuring, I don't just mean "go on just take them" type thing I mean really conforting, sound advise. (plus you all just MAKE ME LAUGH!)
I'm so glad I found you all!!
The lot of you take care of yourselves and be as happy as I am right now,
lots of love and big major squeezable hugs
------------------
xxLUCYxx
Don't be mean, give us a bean  
xx**P.L.U.R**xx


----------



## drgnfly

Hey everyone,
NY here.  Been rollin a few years now.  But let me tell you, it was with the wrong crowd with the wrong people.  
But just this past Fall found the rite people to roll with.  And from the on well, those of you that know me know ...
I work here in NYC, slave to the Corporate America... but hey gotz to get paid rite?
Met some great people in bluelight... and hope to meet many more....
------------------
PLURness
from...
Buzzin*DrgnFly
{{LUV YA NYC, PA CREW}}


----------



## *Lucyinthesky*

Ok 300 something - no-one is reading this - oh well - might as well.......
I'm 16, from Portsmouth, England.
I've only been rolling about 2 months and looking forward to the years ahead of me.
I was recommended this site by a friend and, even though I've only been coming here for about a week I think I have already fallen in love with everyone here. 
Being quite young I had some concerns but replys to my posts were just so reassuring, I don't just mean "go on just take them" type thing I mean really conforting, sound advise. (plus you all just MAKE ME LAUGH!)
I'm so glad I found you all!!
The lot of you take care of yourselves and be as happy as I am right now,
lots of love and big major squeezable hugs
------------------
xxLUCYxx
Don't be mean, give us a bean  
xx**P.L.U.R**xx


----------



## beanergrl

Hi- I am a 28 _almost 29- year old female.I am married to my soul/dream mate.We live in Orlando fl.My husband is self employed and we homeschool our child and have a tight circle f friends we party and roll with.I have been rolling for 10 years.We quit rolling for 18 months to get preg and have our child-now 5.My fav bean this year past year were RNs and double stacked Mitus.I would like to roll once a month but because i can i roll every week.Its lost some of its novelty because of this.Maybe once a year i do a geltab,daily consumpion of pot,NEVER drink,a few bumps a year but i never would buy it.I like hard rock but my fav artist are Prince,u2,and Tommy Bolin.My husband plys bass in an acid jazz band and my 5 year old rocks on the drums.Peace to you.  Oh,came across site from ecstasy.org 
[This message has been edited by beanergrl (edited 23 January 2000).]


----------



## GaBBeRSaUrUs

Ok,,if any of you read all of the posts before mine and are reading mine now..All i have to say is wow,, i wouldn't be able to do it..Congrats
Well my name is Cynthia AkA CyDe.  I live in Kitchener, Ontario, Canada.  The scene in Toronto and Guelph kicks ass.  Im am 16 years old and love to party. My fav pastimes is dancing.  I love dancing,,i dance walking on the street, on the bus listening to music bobbing in my seat, in class, oh let me not forget i love to dance at raves and clubs aswell..My Favorite music to dance and listen to is Gabber, Rottendam, Speedcore, and techno. But i do listen to and enjoy all elestronice.  I have been going to clubs for a while now and kindof newer to the rave scene.  My favorite X is what looked like a Tinytart candy. No marking,,nothing on it. Well Im not gonna babble on but i do love everyone on bluelight and the support and PLURness you give to people when they have a problem.
Hugs and Kisses
CyDe
**Im Magically Delicious**


----------



## Dave

Sweet Jesus! I actually remember this post fomr way back when. Wow, over 300 responses, that's impressive. Well here goes:
I'm 19 now, I've been rolling for almost a year. I was referred here by a good friend of mine (Pollux) for information about E, since we both insisted on doing tons of research before using it. Since then, I've learned a lot from here, as well as the lycaeum, erowid, DanceSafe, Ravesafe, the resident doctor @ ravehard.com (www.ravehard.havoknet.com), and asking the right prople lots of questions. I've only recently started posting, and still tend to lurk more than anything. 
As far as passtimes go, I'm enrolled right now in a single course at the U of Alberta, but hope to go on to Computer Science. I work as a barista at a popular coffeehouse (I'm paranoid so I won't name names  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




 ). Lets see, I love to snowboard, do lots of internet navigation (I hate the term surfing), go to parties about once or twice a month, and go clubbing about that often as well. 
As far a music goes, I love happy hardcore, epic/hard trance, acid techno, and a bit of funky house. I still enjoy good speedy punk, energetic industrial, deep trance, Goa, Psytrance, hardhouse, funky breaks, good ambient/chill, Bob Marley and sometimes even some D 'n B, as long as the beats aren't too crazy  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I guess that's about it, I've never posted to a rollcall, so I wasn't sure how it was supposed to go  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dave
"If you kill the body the head will die"
-Hunter S. Thompson


----------



## couch monster

24/M/Dallas
Graduated from U. of Texas at Austin (wish I could move back there).  I work in a consulting firm, and I'm never going to become just a "suit." 
I've been doing research on ecstasy for a while now.  This is an excellent site.  I'm amazed at how everyone shares everything.  Rolled for the first time three weeks ago with my sister.  It was her first time too.  What a blast!


----------



## Froggman

I am a 19 yr old college sophomore at the University of Miami.  I am originally from Orlando and try to get back there every couple of months.  I've been rolling for a little over a year now, and I also do a few other things recreationally.  I found this sight the other day and immediatly told all my friends about it---- you guys are the shit!!  I love E sooo much-- and I love hearing stories from others who love it as much as me.  Can't wait till next weekend to bust out with the vicks, glosticks, and light refracting glasses and hit the clubs all over again!!!!
PLUR!
-------FROGGMAN---------


----------



## tommyboy69

im 17 and currently living in a suburb outside of Detroit i started dropping pills about 7 months ago and love it..although i have gone through some tough times with my family and "E"  i love partying until the sun comes up with my closest friends ..and i love this board..it helps me get through computer class a little better..opps i got an F in computers...
later...
Good idea on the topic hope everyone takes the time to read all..or mast of them..


----------



## tommyboy69

im 17 and currently living in a suburb outside of Detroit i started dropping pills about 7 months ago and love it..although i have gone through some tough times with my family and "E"  i love partying until the sun comes up with my closest friends ..and i love this board..it helps me get through computer class a little better..opps i got an F in computers...
later...
Good idea on the topic hope everyone takes the time to read all..or mast of them..


----------



## Drizzew

23/Male/DC area.  Work a boring office job to pay the bills (and the pills  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Been rolling for almost a year now.  It's really changed my life.  Love to go to raves and clubs and dance my ass off.  Found this site through ecstasy.org link and have been an addict ever since!


----------



## XmarXthespot

Nice thread Jase.  Hello fellow bluelighters.  My name is Brian I will be 20 the 7th of Feb.  I started rolling about a year ago and I love it and don't ever want to stop.  I love any music that you can dance to, I am a pothead been one for about 5 years now.  Born and raised in Philadelphia, and I am a consultant.
what goes up, must come down, no not me clowns


----------



## SpecilKNY

23 -from israel moved to NJ - 12 month ago - NY 4 month ago (yep thats hole 8 month in NJ)
Founder of startup company www.testu.com  (hey a bit of promo here - and acting as Wemsater/DBA for it) the site is up in March (if i can get some work done) and if anyone is taking SAT/PSAT (for now - we will add more) let me know and you got a free course (all blulighters) 
at weekend - i started going to raves (thanxs tigger) and I will probably travel anywhere for a good one (NE suggestions) 
If anyone needs/wants/drops in NY - definatlly email me - and feel free to hang out - my flat doesn't has anything much in it - so anyone can craxh anytime  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Plurness .. 
------------------
SpecialK - If you thought thats a hole wait till you see my flat


----------



## Jennika

Wow, the biggest post in the WORLD!!
My name is Jennifer, I live in Toronto Canada.  
I'm 23, and just moved in with my boyfriend at the beginning of this month, so a whole new wonderful stage of my life is beginning.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






I graduated from the University of Toronto in environmental biology last spring and now I work at a Special Effects studio.
I started rolling and partying just before I finished school (last march).  That was kinda a purpousful decision because school was really important to me so I didn't trust myself to really get into clubbing and partying until I was sure it wouldn't mess up my graduating.
I rolled a lot at the beginning ,but now I am slowing down, treating every time as special and not settling for any pills unless I know they are good.  Its my way of feeling in control.  Bluelight is the first board that I have ever gotten involved with (I used to visit the Hulla and Tribe boards but never posted).  I love the vibe and the people here, you guys are really the best.  It more than about drugs, it a real support family.
love to everyone




Oh yah, I love jungle cuz thats what got me into the scene, but I also love many other types of music from Goa to Dance Hall.


----------



## X-RaverQueen

Age: 25
Live in Lexington, KY
Rolling for 2yrs
Raving for 7yrs
Occupation: Customer Support
Favorite Rolls: 3stack Superman, 2stack Buddah, Green Nike
Pot Head!!
Pets: 2 Cats (BC, Vega)
Single, eyes/ mind opened
Music: Trance, Happy Hardcore, really anything
Play: Piano, Guitar, Irish Whistles, Mandolin, Violin
Favorite Rave: Ressurection, Lville,KY
Favorite Club: Level, SoBe,FL & Attic Lex, KY
------------------
"Look at the world with open eyes and you will see the world. Look at the world through my eyes and you can only imagine."
X-RaverQueen


----------



## partydiva

I  too  am  from  Florida!  I  go  to  UF  in  Gainesville...I'm  a  19  year  old  female,  only  been  rolling  since  October...Used  to  drink  all  the  time  but  have  ditched  alcohol  in  favor  of  E!  Totally  in  love  with  this  site!


----------



## AleEsh

Hello all.  My name is Alicia, i'm almost 20, go to college for dance in Boston. CANDY GIRL!!! I have been a 'pot-head' (he he he, gotta love that phrase..) for 4 years now, have been rolling regularly for about a year, and just tried K two weeks ago. (I love shrooms!!!!! and 'trolling', N2O, but don't do them often, drink once a month or so, and I don't touch acid.)  Rolling and raving have changed my life for the better.  I am quite a stereotypical hippy-minded gal (at least that is how my friends and parents like to classify me).  But my ideas of peace, love, and happiness were buried by my incredible shyness.  Raving has increased my confidence and killed my shyness to bring out the strong, cheerful, friendly person inside me, and supported my entire outlook on life and relationships with people, government, religion, etc.  I love to roll, but i feel that lately the people I have been rolling around have been lame.  Some of them seem so ignorant about rolling, and it disgusts me when I see them passing on information. (i.e. It's okay if you roll tonight, but don't do it more than five times in your life or you will drop down dead...) AHHHHH! So, i turned to Bluelight about 6-7 months ago from a link on another discussion board, and found this wonderful group of intellectual, caring, loving, FUN people.  I am a firm believer of FATE and obsess over reading energy levels and all that good stuff.  Hopefully some of us in the Boston/New England area will be meeting up soon, so I'll actually get to meet the faces behind the posts! xoxox
------------------
"Dance is not an expression of life; it is life itself" -Havelock Ellis
[This message has been edited by AleEsh (edited 24 January 2000).]


----------



## sketcher

Hello, Hello!!!
My name is Erica and I am a 24 yr old female from Toronto, Canada. I have been partying on occasion for about four years. I work full time for an investment company and I am a full time mother of a beautiful, or should I say handsome, four year old boy named Liam. My friend Jenn found this board when she was looking for info on E and we are sort of message board junkies so she recommended it to me. I don't get to party that often but when I do I love it.
Smiles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Erica


----------



## njtripper

Hello to all...
My name is George.  I'm 29 but I look like I'm 18.  I've been rollin/Clubbin for like 6 months now.  Before that never tried a drug, just drank a lot.  Now that I've rolled, I'll never drink again.  It's so much cleaner and smoother and you connect with everyone around you.  Rollers are all friends on the dance floor, smiling and yapping.   I love that.  I hope to meet some Bluelighters in the coming weeks.  I have a pretty good crew made up of NYr's and New Jerseyians.  We are always at Twilo on S & D Nights.  And just about everyother Friday.
Just want to say this is a great board, hope all stay safe and let's keep the ball rolling..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## geminix88

Wassup kid!
My name is Aaron and I'm twenty and a half years young dammit!! . I'm currently lodged in Dallas Tx, and try to get out to the parties as much as my budget allows me to. I'm relatively new to tha scene, I've only been at it for about... since Sept.19,1999.
That's around the time I discovered my bean-eating fetish.
Props for posting an introduction thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



------------------
~*~*~~Think of me as a reflection, like the moon on water. When you see me, and I try and be a good man...see yourself~~*~*~
Dahli Llama


----------



## Sweetpea

Hi- I'm 22 years old and live in Orange County, California.


----------



## Sweetpea

Hi- I'm 22 years old and live in Orange County, California.


----------



## Sweetpea

Hi- I'm 22 years old and live in Orange County, California.


----------



## Dakeva

You know this is an old thread when in Ashke's post you here the words "new here".
As for me:
My name is David
I will be 24 next tuesday (24 is scaring me)
Im a bartender at a really cool place. We have a video games a full bar and a resturant. Any bluelighters wanna come in drop me an email and ill tell you when I work and where it is, Ill give you the bluelight special (free, free, free,) on drinks, food or games.
I am also a part time at Florida International Unversity. My major changes bout 1 a year.
I took my first roll back in 95 but got fell in love with a non-drug user and gave it up for 4 1/2 years. When the relationship ended I somehow ended up back in the scene.
Well thats a brief background on me if anyone is still reading this tread on page nine.
David


----------



## flux

I *suppose* I shold reply, but I've never been good at the "sum yourself up in 20 words of less" kinda thing....
I'm 17, my name is Tami, or Tamar....err. I live in a suburb of Boston....For anything else you'll hafta search in posts, cuz I'm drawing a blank....


----------



## Ghost in LA

KO, here's the story:
I'm a 20 year young male and Lafayette, LA is where i'z burnd and rayzed..ok,enough of that..lol
ummm. i like sports and all kinds of music.
i found this site though an online friend (thanx sandy) I don't know many bluelighters here except one (shafty=) she lives here too 
1st tried E in early 99, like feb or march. it was a mercades...pretty good too. i also enjoy smoking weed. cid is ok, but i'll only do liquid now b/c i think it the cleanest and plus i had a bad xpierience with paper. never tried shrooms, but i want to. I'm a Leo and i'll be 21 in August.plur everyone =)


----------



## krazyE

Sup, my name is Eddie and I live in Los Angeles, USA.   I'm currently enrolled in high school as a senior.   
I've been rolling since April '99, and have been off it since September.   I'm not really into rolling that much now, but I just enjoy reading other peoples posts.   
My favorite pill is White Apples back in summer of '99 and Blue Nikes back in fall of '99.   I don't roll anymore but I stlil trip and K once in a while, and smoke weed almost every day.   
I love drum & bass/jungle music and hip-hop.   My favorite artists are Roni Size, MC Flipside, Aphrodite, and Eminem(who doesn't like him?)   
This site kicks ass!  I've been checking out this page for a long time, and all the improvements Jase and Skydancer made is just too great... 
Much love to all ya druggies, ravers, and stoners.   Please party responsibly so we don't get even worse rep from the media.   Think twice before you introduce your friends to new drugs.   Have fun with drugs, and don't let the drugs have fun fucking up your body... 
And no love to all those motherfuckers selling fake shit at raves... Hope you overdose on lethel dose of DXM and suffer from a long painful death...
Peace
Love 
Unity
Respect
------------------
I don't like cocaine, I just like the smell of it.


----------



## krazyE

.
[This message has been edited by krazy_E (edited 25 January 2000).]


----------



## A&E

what up peoples...new to this board, been checking out for about a month...love the vibe, and gives me great info on E, acid, and raves...love the words board, lot of poems and stories are great...i'm 19 been rolling since last fall, a student in berkeley...love the oakland raves, homebase rock!! my fav E so far its been the red stars, but havent try any new brands...trying to find a good hook up, old one stop slanging...well all is good. love the site.
------------------
everyday is a new day...
everythought is a new idea...


----------



## Astrix

My real name is Katrina and I am 19 almost 20 and I live in Ohio. I really like rolling, anda have been rolling for about 2 years maybe longer. I love parties and the people that go to them! My favorite pills were pure capsules called mollies. I love making bracelets, stars, butterflies.
I am a student at Miami University as a Microbiology major, maybe haveing a minor as Virulogy.
Astrix


----------



## Dazzle

Hello Jase! (your probably the only one reading now)
I am 24, female, living in NJ (USA)
e_rep brought me into the rave scene, bean eating, bluelight fold this summer.
------------------
I have looked all the places you aren't...I just can't find the places you are...I only know you are where I am not.
I need you to find me.


----------



## Dr.E's_bitch

The Doc is in the house:
If you smell what the doc is cooking!!
------------------
If it seems as if I can roll harder than others, it is only because I have rolled on the shoulders of giants


----------



## The_One

Hey, it's me!
I'm Adrienne (The One) and I'm from Detroit.  Ok, a small suburb outta the D, but STILL.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I graduated HS two years ago and am currently enrolled at Eastern Michigan University studying to be a (duh) English/Spanish teacher.  Si, me gusta espanol.
I've been rolling/raving since August, and the scene keeps getting better for me.  I meet so many wonderful people on the net, and it's even better in person!
Don't really have a fave music, though I am a self-proclaimed house head (but NOT booty).  I also like techno.
Ok, questions, comments, concerns, please direct them to www.ilikerubberduckies.com 
hahaha!
The One


----------



## vietvet

Hi..I am 52 married, retired mental health worker and federal attorney. Hippie from the 60s'&70s'. Was in combat in Vietnam...Came back to the states and did everything except,heroin, saltiva, and now "E". Got burnt out a couple of times, probably permanent now...been through rehabs couple times. I don't touch alcohol now, never liked pot...(made me paranoid as hell), favorite was purple haze and some little pink morphine pills(havent seen them since 1972), basically live a good,christian, decent happy life and waiting to run in to some E to try....................plur
If you are not programming yourself,.....................someone else is....JN


----------



## Under-acheeva

Hello, I'm a 19 year-old female and I live in York PA. I found Bluelight a while back, but didn't actually sign up as a member until recently.... Don't know why.. I guess I just never had anything to say before. 
I've been rolling since last April - that was my first experiance with E (it was at my senior prom and I candy-flipped). I love going to raves or "parties" and I love a little of everything that is the product of 2 (or more) turntables and a mixer. My passion though (as you might have guessed) is Jungle (especially jump-up) and 
Drum 'n Bass - and I'm in the process of learning how to spin - and believe me - it's going to be a long drawn out painful learning experiance as I feel like I don't pick things up very easily... I'm learning by playing around with my boyfriend's 1200s, but eventually if I ever get any good - I'd like to be able to spin really good dark but charismatic Jungle and I'd also like to play around with Hardkore. Other than that I like some hip-hop, some old school 80s shit (The Cure - Sisters of Mercy, etc.), and I LOVE PRIMUS!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 *pEace*


----------



## eternalsunrise

hey everybody...
i'm a 22 year old female from washington dc -i'm in school (last semester~!!!) and can't wait to get out - I've been partying for almost a year now and love the scene and the friends i've made - musically, i'm a trancehead by nature, but i'll also take some good drum 'n bass or jungle anytime...


----------



## Weed Ball

Im 16/m.
From Nj.
My favorite pill is 8balls those fuckers are great.And i luv pot.


----------



## Anjele

I'm 26 years old and living in Melbourne Australia.
Not quite sure how I stumbled on bluelight...
I know a few of you personally and a couple more of you I'd like to get to know personally!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bluelight is the bomb!


----------



## LUST69

Hi my name is Nancy, I'm 18. I live in Los Angeles, CA and I've been rolling for like three and a half months. I came across this site when I was looking for information on ecstasy.


----------



## U4EA

HELLO ALL!
MY NAME IS MALIK, I'M 22, MALE, LIVE IN TORONTO (CANADA).  I'VE BEEN INTO THE SEEN FOR ABOUT A YEAR AND A HALF NOW.  I WORK IN AN EMERGENCY WARD AS A CLERK.  FOUND THIS SITE BOUT 6-8 MONTHS AGO, DOIN A SEARCH ON MDMA ON YAHOO!
I'M BIG INTO PROGRESSIVE HOUSE AND TRANCE.  I DO THE RAVE SCENE AS WELL AS CLUBBIN, NEVER REALLY ROLLED AT A HOUSE BEFORE.
JUST WANNA SAY THANXXX TO JASE AND SKYDANCER FOR PUTTIN TOGETHER THIS REALLY WICKED BOARD - GREAT SENSE OF FAMILY HERE - EVERYONE'S REALLY NICE.
PLUR
MALIK


----------



## prncechrmng

What's the word to all u bluelighters floating out here in cyberspace? Well, as for me, I'm a twenty-one year old college student in Durango, Colorado. Finance/Real eastate major. I,ve been rollin for five years now and have had many good and a few shitty pills along the way. Old school scooby snacks that were speckled and had a line through the back were bomb pills. The OLD clovers from Dallas were crazy bomb pills though I can't speak for the nasty rumors about the new batch though I know good cloves are around. To make a long story longer I also like to spin House, breaks, and Hip-Hop and work out.


----------



## DANK!

My turn
20 years, been rolling since October 99.  I go to school at the U of Minnesota, maybe one of these days I'll graduate, but then I would have to grow up, Become Responsible, NO WAY! YOU CAN'T MAKE ME, I DON'T WANNA GROW UP. Just gonna have to keep on adding minors never leave school!
------------------
~DANK~


----------



## SmilePimp

Yo, guess i'll add something here.
I'm 24 years old and live in Washington D.C., USA
My first pill of E ever was actually at a Grateful Dead Show in the Spring of 1992. Since then i prolly could have paid for my doctorate with all the damn pills i've eaten. No regretz though. 
Currently i am working on my teaching certificate so that I can do my part and teach the kids coming up what they really need to know - how to think. Keep up the interchange people - we dont ever learn anything unless we can discuss and change it.


----------



## liquidocean

is this thread still alive?


----------



## DizEDana

Guess I might as well get the ball rolling  for this round.
Name: Dana
Age: 26 chronologically, probably 22 in practice.
Location: Murfreesboro, TN (30 mins. from Nashville). Taking bids for new one  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	



Been partnered with FoX for 6 1/2 yrs.
Currently a college student and desk attendant at a college dorm. I've done a lot of computer work in the past and am currently trying to find a job that I can do and continue in school. I have experience in about every job under the face of the sun (customer service, retail, fast food, even sales rep and vid reviewer for Adam & Eve  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







.)
Been partying at raves since last May. Started taking E five years ago, but only been rolling properly since Labor Day at Interstellar Dreamfest (thank you white shaped clover  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.)
Have tried just about everything at this point (excluding drugs I consider dangerous, such as crack and heroin.) My favs are pot, E, K and nitrous. I have had very bad experiences with hallucinogens that will probably prevent me from using them in the future  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
I love jungle, hard house and good trance. I'd love to spin if I can find someone to take me seriously enough to train me.
Best parties attented: Liquified Universe and Mirage/March (music); Century, Focus and Fashionably Ghetto (people and vibe).
Worst party: Peace, Love & Aggression (the infamous Nashville DEA raid.)
Other things I love: Politics and current events, reading, the X-Files, Pokemon (don't laugh) and movies.
------------------
Smart _is_ sexy....


----------



## XxBeccaRollrxX

<--- 
Becca.
Philly.
Girl.
Young (17!!)
Hmmmm.... and I like trance, jungle, happy hardcore, drum and bass. I go to raves. I am not a raver. I'm a Pisces. I write. a lot. I talk. a lot. I do other stuff too....


----------



## L_A_M

lam stands for little angry man.
i don't remember how i found this site.. thru sum link on sum rave page probably.
i rave to drum and bass in belgium.
18 boi
i only rolled once: new years eve in santa cruz.
one of the best expieriences in my life.. i could have done it again, and i wanted too, but now, it's not that much of an urge anymore.. i like it that way.. next time i roll, i hope it'll be as special as my first time..


----------



## Speedywiz

Hi, I'm Mark.  I'm 36, gay and have been rolling almost 1 year.  I was introduced to E by a young friend (21) who said you are going to love this stuff.  That was a major understatement.  It changed my life.  I'm a happier, more honest, caring person as a result.  i don't do it too often.  recently about once a month.
Been on Bluelight since the Fall.  This a great forum for exchanging information and I've come to belive that just about everyone should try E at leasr once to make the world a happier, friendlier and safer place.
I live in Connecticut but I'm from the UK.  I like to roll with close friends at home, and sometimes at a dance club in NYC or most recently in Los Angeles where the E was smooth beyond smooth.  Can't wait to get back there.
Hope to meet up with some Bluelighters soon.  Anyone up for a meet up at Twilo on New York some Saturday night?
Hugs to all
Mark


----------



## Big_Red

My name is Angie. I'm 20 years old. I was born in Europe and moved to the us at age 7. i live in roswell, georgia. i have 1 brother. i go to ga perimeter and hopefully ga state after 1 more yr.  I love trance. i like jungle and break beats. I've been rolling now for ove 1 yr. My fav. pills have been Scorpians and Mitsubishi double stack. i found this froum from my boi J Flip. This is an awesome forum.  
**angie**


----------



## Big_Red

My name is Angie. I'm 20 years old. I was born in Europe and moved to the us at age 7. i live in roswell, georgia. i have 1 brother. i go to ga perimeter and hopefully ga state after 1 more yr.  I love trance. i like jungle and break beats. I've been rolling now for ove 1 yr. My fav. pills have been Scorpians and Mitsubishi double stack. i found this froum from my boi J Flip. This is an awesome forum.  
**angie**


----------



## Big_Red

My name is Angie. I'm 20 years old. I was born in Europe and moved to the us at age 7. i live in roswell, georgia. i have 1 brother. i go to ga perimeter and hopefully ga state after 1 more yr.  I love trance. i like jungle and break beats. I've been rolling now for ove 1 yr. My fav. pills have been Scorpians and Mitsubishi double stack. i found this froum from my boi J Flip. This is an awesome forum.  
**angie**


----------



## Yoyi

Hey all...Originally from Miami..lived in Gainesville for almost a decade...now back to my hometown.  Im 29 years young and enjoy good music with friends.


----------



## dj_ekg

hey, what's up? my name's giordan (pron. jordan) and i'm from toronto, ontario, canada, even though i am living in florida now. 
i've been spinning records for about 6 months now...hard progressive trance! been partying for almost 8 years now, and i'm still loving every single second of it!
my favourite e's are the original mitsubishis, pure MDMA(!!!), orange elephants, snowballs, and blue buckaroos. i love k, cid, crystal, and PCP.
well, that's me!!!
plur!
------------------
"When i would walk into the store and there was a line, i was always taken care of first. You know why?...
it was out of respect."


----------



## superEwoman

hey everyone!!!  i'm Lauren from PITTSBURGH..i'm 20 and have been going to parties for almost a year and rolling a  little longer than that...and love it!!!  i was looking for different sites on E and happened to come along this 1...some of my favorite pills..double-stacked white nikes, Pure MDMA, clovers...love my mary-jane too!!!!  AND I LOVE BLUELIGHT!!!!


----------



## KANDEGIRL

Hello all of my candEland cutiEs! My namE is bErnadEtteE and i am from a little town not worth mentioning, outside of Phill-E. I took my first roll at a Phish concert last December and absolutely loved it! Didn't roll hard but had a good time and danced alot. 
I have the most excellent e-toy! He is my friend who referred my to this page. But my most excellent e-toy gave me an excellent e-toy this weekend... it was a water weenie! I stumbled upon it after the club and I love it, love it, love it! It makes me smile  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



My favorite roll was off of the bullets a couple of months ago. Had buddah's this last weekend and enjoyed them. I liked the blue smurfs too.
Well just wanted to say I love the bluelight and all of the people on it! I'm kinda new but you are all chill'


----------



## Prncess816

Hi-
I'm a 18/F from NY currently going to school in Hartford, CT.  I found out about this board from a few friends, and was strongly urged to register... Now I'm pretty much addicted to it, every chance I get I am on the board, mostly replying to posts... I loved to party, and love trance and happy hardcore music!
Hopefully one day, I'll get to meet you and thank you soooo much for creating this wonderful board!
Melissa


----------



## PhrEakyKat

GAH!!!
jeez, no rollcall would be complete without the phreakyness of the PhrEakyKat!!!
well on with the show, 
hi, i'm SeanN..., and yes, you're not hallucinating, my name has TWO N's in it, actually my whole first name is longer but seann is totally fine.
i'm late 19 years of age, my birthday is coming up on may 21st, when i shall break from the 'teens' and enter the 'ties'
*get it, twenTies?*  then again, i _could_ be a 'tease'  jeez, i'm killing myself here.
i'm a long islander, New Yorker, lifeguard, and part time karate instructor.
currently i am a marketing asistant, college drop out, used to attend NYU as a graphic communications major.  NYU bored me with an "endless wave" (for you kamaya painters people) of essays and papers, and didn't teach me one thing on 'graphics' the whole first year.  but i learned alot about speech, language, and cave paintings....
trance is my style, but so is jungle, and so is anything with a kickin beat that i can phreakyglowstick to.  
i found the bluelight while doing a search on mdma with the altavista search engine.  fell in love with it and been here ever since. 
Pkat©


----------



## Infinite Dreamer

Hey Party Kids,
I'm Brad. I'm a full time Network Administrator. I live in Vancouver, bc. I've been partying since the end of Oct. I love Nu NRG music and get into the trance stuff all the time. I love just going off and doing liquid or whatever but the dj just puts me under some crazy spells sometime.


----------



## positive-charge

Hey whats up everybody my name is jason im 19 yrs and i met this guy at a b day partie and he gave me blue. also i live near dayton oh been going to raves for like 2 yrs now and im tring to get some tables now i go to school at ITT for CAD fun i also like making music peace.


----------



## boikah

Hello.
I'm beaker, 22 from Sydney, Australia. I work in IT and tend to go out and about and have a bit of a boogie when I get the chance. I like most styles of music, and generally I am a happy chap  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



------------------
_soma._ Euphoric, narcotic, pleasantly hallucinant.


----------



## MT

I am 22, male and living in London, formerly Leeds and New York, which I guess give me a bit of an insight on the transatlantic E scene. Have been pilling for a good six years now. Sometimes several times a week, sometimes gaps of up to four months.
First heard about Bluelight through a guy at work in the States.
Looking forward to meeting some Bluelighters soon. Maybe Homelands.


----------



## stellar

I'm really new to this board, this is my second post, I found the board through a different board that was about raving but people flamed ya if you mentioned drugs...  I like drugs though, so that's why I'm here...  Anyway, student from toronto, canada...  thatsit


----------



## PhoeniX

Hi, I'm an 18 year old student from Gainesville, Fl.  I got into electronic music a little over a year ago by downloading random mp3's. Now I am completely in love with it.  My favorite styles are hard house, HiNRG, and trance.  I have slowly been getting into drum n bass like Aphrodite and stuff.  I found bluelight through a friend a few weeks before my first roll which was four months ago.


----------



## partEEstar

HIEE!! my name is erin and im a 17 year old cutie from CT.  My afvorite thing to do at a partee is dance my ass off and have lots of fun!!  i also enjoy aiding peoples rolls by blowing them up!  I also always bring a back of trix with me because pleasure is what its all about!  i go to school and work at a grocery store to make my money.  im totally new on Bluelight and this is my first post.  i hope someone e-mails me!!  BYEE
------------------
**Just live for tonite, Save the daylite til tomorrow when it comes**


----------



## everX

what up...my name is kevin,23, about to graduate as a science teacher from akron, OH.  been rollin for about three years though i first tried it about six years ago. love trance, hard and progressive house, and some jungle.  trying to start an after hours club with a buddy in akron...see u there. peace.


----------



## LiTtLeFlUfFyClOuDs

Hi guys 
I'm Jami..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	



Location: Pittsburgh
Age: 23
Sign: Scorpio 
Music: Happy Hardcore and Trance
Job: Dental Assistant Think theyll suspect me if the NO2 tank gets stolen?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Drugs o choice: E and K.
Kids: Yep. I have a 4 year old daughter.
I can't think of anything else. My mind isnt what it used to be.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



------------------
~*we lived in arizona and the skys were always full of LiTtLeFlUfFyClOuDs*~
[This message has been edited by LiTtLeFlUfFyClOuDs (edited 11 April 2000).]


----------



## RizeN

(formerly known here as Punk Rolla, get use to the new name!!)
Sup everyone, my name is Greg and i'm a 17 year old high school student in Southern California searching for the perfect woman for me...
I'm one of the few punk-rollers here although i do listen to a good amount of house/techno with jungle and disco being my favorites.
I have yet to meet any BL`ers but sooner or later i'll have to chill with some of you... 
------------------
_*~RizeN*
"High and dry, out of the rain,
It's so easy to hurt others when you can't feel pain."_


----------



## orange_automatic

I reside in the strangely strange city of St. Louis, mO. I am 20 yrs old/male.
I have been rolling since october of last year and been dancing my ass off ever since!
I first heard of bluelight from a friend of mine (luv2roll).
i love trance. house is good(specially disco/energy house), intelligent jungle, techno....most types but hardcore
i would really like to be able to create music for a living but right now i cant afford anything along those lines.....
favorite drug: e
i also smoke a bunch of weed and occasionally partake with other wonder drugs.
------------------
too close to asphixiation
too close to the sound barrier


----------



## Spencer

well, i suppose that, after i dunno how many moths of this thing being around, ill post a lil sumthin sumthin bout myself.
Name isn't Spencer, but all my friends call me spencer, so thats what i go by about 50% of my life. the other 50% is justin. or sumthin. i used to be an audio tech. but i recently got fired. no i spend all my days sitting on bluelight and wonder how im gonna pay rent in three weeks. damn. um, i like drugs. duh. house, happycore and trance are my fave forms of techno, but i like most of what i hear. i love Nu Metal music, especially the Deftones. um.. yeah.. im in a fraternity.. oh yeah, i live in san diego.. Im a founding Member of the Bloolite SoCal Divsion. um.. yeah... im 20... i hate these things.. i never know what to say about myself.. ack.. um.. yeah...
-Spencer


----------



## sachia23

i wonder if anyone will read this far down...
anyway, im 19(libra)/f from new york. im a student and part-time legal assistant. i dont remember exactly how i found this board. i started reading alot about e on the internet this past summer when i decided i wanted to roll. up until then, all i had done was smoke some weed and i didnt know many people who were into e (or were open/knowledgable about doing it). now, ive only rolled about 5 times-- and not so patiently awaiting the time when i can find someone to do it with me again. since then, ive also tripped on shrooms and loved that in such a different incomparable way. 
i love trance music. random unrelated artists: the cure, radiohead, the doors, moby, etc.


----------



## DANK!

Its been a while and since we have like 9400 people here now I thought it was time to find this again
You gotta read them all before you can post your name(I did).  If you can't we understand
[This message has been edited by DANK (edited 21 July 2000).]


----------



## FbKid3MA7

good idea DANk, by the way this is jamie, im coming up on 17, and have been rolling for about one year or so...umm...well....i like trance (PVD, Sasha/digweed, ATB), anything good with a beat, drum and bass, as sacreligious as it is to say on this board, Hip Hop, (uhoh!), umm...i like canoeing, camping, outdoorsy stuff, fishing, parties, friends, alcohol, many other assorted drugs, i play baseball for my school, and most of all i like listening to jazz (not acid, but jim hall, monk, danilo perez, sonny rollins), and going to concerts.
alright whos next for the roll call?
------------------
"Everything positive is nice, I like it. Just the effect it had on people was good, I think." - John Lennon
fbkid37@yahoo.com


----------



## KaraBear

my stats:
age:      19
sex:      female
school:   u of minnesota-twin cities
raving history:
my first rave was back in april and i fell in love with the culture and the overall friendly vibe it gave off.  so i've been to 2 more since then.  unfortunately, summer came and i had to come back to wisconsin but i'm planning on raving it up this school year in minneapolis.  rolled twice and had some amazing experiences and i plan to roll some more AS SOON AS i purchase an ez-test   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



other info:  any other gopher ravers out here in bluelight, email me because i would love to meet some of you!! 
------------------
"hug me, i'm fuzzy!!"
~KaraBear~
[This message has been edited by KaraBear (edited 21 July 2000).]


----------



## xcr8tedamnstr

Hello all..for those of you who don't understand my screen name(x created a monster) that's what my (new friends)say anyway..hee-hee. Im a 30 yr old male living in Ocala Fl..originally from San Antonio Texas..Working on finishing a Physical 
Therapy degree(only 4 more classes) woo-hoo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bartend on the weekends at a night club. I have always listened to all kinds of music growing up but always perfered country. I ate my first bean on new years..been rollin' ever since...I love to listen to trance, sometimes it seems I can't get enough of it..
Been to a few late-nights(great vibe), but I perfer the smaller type get-togethers we have at the house..I first found out about BL through a article in spin mag(May issue)I must say"I love this place" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.anyways, I've rattled on enough..if anyone is ever in the Ocala area and want's to party give me a hollar..PLUR
------------------
"when your born, everyone is smiling while your crying...live your life so that when you die, everyone is crying and your smiling"


----------



## Blue Diamond

Name: Brit
Location: Lake Mary,fl (near orlando)
Been using E sence oct 99..But have been on a 1 month break  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.. I listen to pretty much everything, Breakz are the best though  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My best pill would have to be "Blue Diamonds" (ie the name)..I still havnt meet any other fla bluelighters..
------------------
...its always better to be blue...


----------



## DJSpud

Whats up kids, i think i may be the lone bluelighter in lubbock, texas.  I'm 22 and a student at Texas Tech University.  i love trance, hard/deep house, and DnB.  i've been rollin for about 6 months now and find it an amazing addition to music. if there are any fellow lubbock bluelighters, drop me a line.
*~*~PLUR~*~*


----------



## Mary Moo

I'm a vegetarian...


----------



## Mary Moo

I'm a vegetarian...


----------



## trip daddy

Hello, I'm pretty new to al this, but I love this shit.
I am 25 years old and own my own bussiness.
I live in Florida, around Daytona, and party about once every two weeks.
I'm married with two kids.
E has put a whole new out-look on everything I do. I still thank my friend who hooked me up with it.
This board has taught me alot about just about everything I needed to know, and I thank everyone who answered my questions for me.
My favorite pill this year is Double Stacked Mitsubishi. They rocked.
See ya at the club


----------



## pYNkXTC

1st of All this is one hEllA loNG thrEAd...coNGrAtz 2 d brAiN b'hiNd it All!! d 411 on me:
ANNA
im 16 n live in mississippi
my fav kandy r the onez wit car namez
im not much of a raver as i am a clubr
n i really plan on owning a nightclub wen i get older...so u guyz b on the look out 4 me in the future!!!..hehe!!...muah!!!  
------------------
¤ FªÑtä§¥ GÙ®£z ¤
« ®ëÞ'Ñ Ðã† 228 »


----------



## nocturna

I just have to say it is so absoultely wonderful to see the wide array of people that have a common interest and place to sound off....roll calls like this prove it!
Me:  28 year old administrative assistant at a pre-ipo telphony voice messaging service for teenagers living and partying San Fancisco and loving everyday of my life.  After going through all of the ups and downs of drug usage....addictions, job losses, friends loss, finacial ruin etc....I have to say that I am proud of myself finally being to feel truly truly happy!!! I can be high and not feel guilty about it later, I can be sober and  not feel like I HAVE to get high to enjoy myself, and I can comedown and just go with the flow.
I have seen the light at the end of the tunnel...and I don't regret any of the partyin and fun I have had on the West Coast...it's beautiful out here (some places) and this is great city (sometimes!!!)
Well enjoy!
------------------
Keep the love alive and it will all survive
[This message has been edited by nocturna (edited 21 July 2000).]


----------



## MiNiMoWs

i'm MiNiMoWs.  the bluelighter most likely to be found in the social forum spouting off about my fantasies involving teenaged boys.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i'm a girl. i am 27. i live in boulder. i love e. i love c. i love weed. i hate g. i have been partying for about three years. i have been on bluelight since march 1, 2000.  i've made many friends on bluelight. i've met two bluelighters in person and they rock.  i discovered bluelight through dancesafe. i'm glad today is friday. i'm outta here.
xoxox.
------------------
MiNiMoWs...on a mission to GROW THE FUCK UP.


----------



## ukjim

Wow - what a long read that was.  It's so cool to read about so many different amazing people!!
My name is Jim.  I'm a Registered Nurse living and working in Toronto, Ontario Canada.  I've been ROLLing for about a year and a half now and don't even want to think about stopping.  
Anyone out there coming to Toronto be sure to drop me an email - T.O. is a great city and I'd love to show any and ALL of you the sites!!!
Jim


----------



## Omega

Hey People
My name is Ash, I'm from Christchurch New Zealand. 
I found this site by search for E. It rocks and it has lots of useful information.
It sucks in NZ, E is hard to get and it costs about $80 - $100 for a pill. That is $40 - $50 in american dollars. Acid is half the cost and easier to get so I'm more into that.
I love raves, my favourite dance music is Happy Hardcore, Industrial, Trance and Hardcore. 
You might have heard of the massive dance party in New Zealand called The Gathering that happens every New Years, I went to that and it was the best experience of my life.
Later
------------------
Omega
Is adult entertainment killing children?
Or is killing children entertaining adults?


----------



## TeChNo_CRiSiS

Im, 17  and Ive rolled 8 times and I really didnt find this page anywhere but my friend in the real world necrotrance told me about it since we usally roll together never really done any other drugs except weed of course but, also I live in Fl, near Tampa and, i make my own music with fruity loops and necro makes it with me too.....
But all i really have to say is that Jase your new bluelight kicks total ass and about 90 % of your moders kick ass as well as you do, I think this whole mdma things is totally the best to me and the world....
so keep it as you intended it to be a PLUR way..... 
------------------
| |Don't Stop -|- It's the Real Sound| |


----------



## Toga

I'm 27 and a pro-drum and bass dj / producer.
Residing in Adelaide, South Australia and Raving since early '97. As part of the "Off Tap Crew", I indulge in excess of all kind.
This site was reccomended to me by an associate.
------------------
<You never know where your boundries are 'till you cross them!>


----------



## RaRa

Hello all-
My name is Kira. Im a personal asst. to a dickhead billionaire' (in other words...Im his bitch')
Im 29yrs old, from Philly and been in the scene for 5yrs.
I have met one of my best friends here on the BL (Tricky) and because of her....I have met my future husband.........funny how life works out........
Hugs-
RaRa


----------



## funky_treats

Hey'all!  This is FT, 26, been in the techno scene for about 6-8 years.  Living near Chi-town now.  By week, I am a Optical Physics Engineer for a HUGE company that you all hear about everyday. By weekend, I just look forward to dancing my ass off, wether rolling or not, I love Progressive Trance and just love to dance, no seriously, I just love to dance...  Found Bluelight, by google.
[This message has been edited by funky_treats (edited 23 July 2000).]


----------



## FuzzyWuzzy

Hi guys,
I'm 27, from Puerto Rico and have been living in S. Florida since 93. I used to be a "Just say no!" little shit until I took a course in Gerogetown U. in the summer of 92, where I had to write a report from a debate text book.
I looked in the table of contents and saw a drug legalization debate, so I decided to write it on that, expecting to take the side of keeping them illegal.
After reading the debate, I realized that the pro-illegalization people had ABSOLUTELY NO ARGUEMENT, whereas the pro-legalization had many, many, MANY strong arguements.... well, I got an A on the paper and started smoking weed with my brother.
My brother used to both hate and severely kick my ass and (i think) he plotted to kill me every day like the baby in "Family Guy" plans to kill his mother. The day we lit up together that all changed. Now were best friends and he has been introducing me to all sorts of fun drugs ever since that fateful day.
He's a Dr. now in L.A. so I trust him when he says "you gotta try this shit out!!" I tried e w/ him for the 1st time, wheeeeewwwweee!!!!! needless to say I enjoyed myself.
I'm currently on a drug-free diet (fuck!) because I'm trying to have a baby w/ my fanatic "just say no! goddamit!" wife.
Anyway, as soon as she gets pregnant I'm going to celebrate with an assortment of fine drugs and dance the night away.
------------------
P L U R


----------



## rogue

What's up everyone?  I am a 22 year old male from Lawrence, Kansas.  Right now I am getting ready to start my 5th year of school at the University of Kansas and I really can't wait to get the hell out of school.  
I have been rolling for about 3 years now and still enjoy it thoroughly.  Well, that's my 2 cents.  Rave on.  --Rogue


----------



## simply_rhythmatik

I'm JJ.  I'm a 19 year old student from San Diego.  My birthday is December 1 so I'll be 20 soon.  I went to UNLV last year but I got kicked out so I'm going to school out here for now.  I'm an english major even though I want to eventually go into film.  My drug of choice is acid.  I used to love E but now I only use it to enhance the acid.  I love DJ Dan, jungle, and a little of most everything else.  I also love hip hop. Even though I've only been going to raves for about a year  I've been interested in them for quite some time now and I've been listening to the music since like 7th or 8th grade(stuff like Lords of Acid,2 Bad Mice, and the Movement-my tastes have matured since then). I found this website around November when I was looking for info on E but I didn't start posting until a few months ago.


----------



## Shai'tan

No one's going to read this, but.....
Me name's Bryan.  I'm 19, and I live in oregon and go to college in Washington. I discovered this forum a week or so ago, and its great.  Having knowledge of all sorts of drugs is really important - even the ones I'm not going to try. 
I've only used pot and shrooms up to this point...but I'm dying to begin taking e. 
Bryan
------------------
The only way to stay sane is to embrace insanity.


----------



## Dazzle

OMG... This was actually posted while I had my old bluelight name!
****DOES ANYONE REMEMBER THE GREAT BLUELIGHT CRASH OF LATE 99???*****
Sooo many people lost their names and had to register again.
I never bothered and just changed mine.
Anyway... a lot has changed since Oct. For one I am divorced, and a year older!
I live in NJ I'm 25. Have a 3 year old son. Rave 2-3 times a month. Use E and A occasionaly.
Have stopped using K,G and "hard" drugs since I first responed to this thread.


----------



## Squirt

hey kids:
my name's squirt (only a select few know my real name, like SERENITY).  i'm 19, i live in alanta, and i go to centre college in danville kentucky.  this summer i'm working at a contact lens company (CIBA) doing data entry crap, but getting paid a decent amount of money to do it.  i'm really into theatre, which i've been doing for about five years.  i've been studying french for almost ten years, and currently i'm very fluent.  i've been into electronic music since the first time i went to france after 8th grade, and even more after 10th grade when we went into discotheques and all.  i haven't been in the rave scene but for a year and half or so, but always an avid follower of the music.
i'm short, 5'2". i weigh around 105 lbs. or so.  i have boy-short brown hair, green/blue eyes, and i love big clothes.  they're so comfortable and unobtrusive.  i love to read and doodle, along with writing random things and lines, like haiku and whatnot.  music is my saviour and i don't know what i would do without it (hence the reason i would probably kill myself if i ended up deaf).  i just got a new stereo so my music sounds better than it ever has!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i don't watch a lot of tv, but i spend a lot of time on my computer, especially at school.
okay that's enough.
-- squirt
------------------
"so this one time i was smoking crack with this crack whore named phyllis and her pimp named rodney...  it was cool."
"so i heard dick's alright."-- sir nyk of crak rock
"oh my god, i'm so happy.  i love it!  you don't understand!  this can't be legal!"
"........ funny thing about that is that it's NOT!!"


----------



## Lil One

Ello, my name is Lisa and Im a 20 year old girly in Jville Fl. Im a junglist but my roots lie in the punk scene, from when I was about 12. I roll like once a month if that much, I have calmed down since a few years ago (a good thing I must say). I have come to know and love many bl's and I miss the ones I havent seen in a while  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 As I said I love jungle but I groove to breaks as well as ghetto house hehe. They used to call me the "ghetto raver" but the name wore off I suppose. Hmmm I drink beer: muh fav is mickeys wide mouth grinades (its quality maly liqour) lol!! *PeAcE*
Lisa (dnbgirly is my aol name if ya wanna chat)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



------------------
"Work like you don't need the money, dance like no one is looking and love like you've never been hurt"
*Respect to the Jungle Massives*


----------



## phrayzier

greetings...
I'm 21, male, and loving it up in da ATL.  I've been rolling since November, going to parties since February, and just introduced my first newbies (very dear friends) to their respective life-changing ExpEriEncEs.  I'm a little bummed, though, because I've decided to join the US Air Force (to cheaply finish my degree(s), to leave this country for awhile in hopes of regaining some respect or appreciation for it, and to make enough money to buy a place of my own).  What worries me a little is my potential INability to party well once in.  Does anyone know about the USAF, US Armed services in general, and how strict they are with leave time, off-clock regulations, and drug tests?  I passed my entrance physical and everything, and aced the ASVAB, and am really excited about going, but I would like to occassionally have a good time over the next six years.  Any replies are greatly appreciated.
-------------------
suck the marrow.


----------



## 2sense-short

Hey everyone,
I am orginally from Cali. but I now live in Jax Fl.  I am 20 and female.  I have been told am a bad kid, but I haven't gotten in trouble yet so thats A LIE!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  I love people! I love dancing.  But mostly I love Techno music...Trance & Jungle are the best in my opinion. I just love trying to dance to Jungle.  Talk about a fucking workout!! Ouch!
See you beautiful people around here...Chow
------------------
"When information is outlawed only outlaws will have information"


----------



## JB123

Hello hello, everyone! My name is Jamie and I am a 20 year old female college student in Gainesville, FL. I love partying in general, whether I'm at a rave, club, bar, yada yada yada. I found this web site from one of my friends in NY and I've been addicted ever since! My first roll was in Nov. 99 and it was a Buddah, so I must say that would be my fav. pill.


----------



## Akirabum

I'm Tom, male, 16... I love MDMA,MDE,MDA,2CB, Shrooms, a bit of weed once in a while, and anything really funky and deap... best pill: green mighty mouse in NW canada/us right now!
------------------
Yes


----------



## JEdoubleF

Hi 
my name is Jeff. I live in Columbus Oh. I am 18 years old. I started going to raves in early 98 but I didnt roll intil later that year. I love the rave scene and I'm learning how to spin trance and D+B. I go to most of the parties in the Ohio area. My favorite rolls would have to be some of the older sasaphras, molie, french ticklers,and the richy rich's.I think Bluelight is cool as hell. I kind of stumbled apon it by accident, but i'm definately glad I've found it. I still would like to meet some of the ohio peeps.
------------------
"music is your only friend until the end."
"If I'm a dog than I got no love for the cat."


----------



## Never Mind

Hey Peoples,
Well, I'm a 21 year old (22 in less than a month) guy from Melbourne Australia (Based in Eastern Suburbs)
I'm a Mechanical Engineer during the day, but on weekends I turn to the wonders of E to burn a hole in the floor, chat some peoples ears off, and fall in love with life, my friends and music all over again.
Clubs I tend to frequent.  In Melbourne Australia, 
Hard Kandy (Banging on Fridays, mad place), Salt (a bit pretentious sometimes, but still great fun) 
Seven, new club, great place.
Viper, cool to dance or chill.
Docks parties (just crazy venue and shit loads of people)
Went to "The Cage" once, it was banging at about 10:30 am on a Sunday, like 140-160 BPM and we thought it was gonna be a recovery!!!
My ICQ number is 66517835
E-Mail  Bassjunkypete@hotmail.com
I hang out with a great bunch of guys who party as hard as we can, and dance in car parks if we have to!!
Hope everyone here has a great time, all the time.
BASS
------------------
Listen to the Bass, let it work you into a frenzy.


----------



## Crow

Damn I hope I'm not the last person posting.   I feel like such a straggler.   My name is Crow I'm from Miami, FL but I'm moving to Athens, GA.   I've been raving for 2 years and into electronic music for about 5.   I came upon this site by accident, serching for some MDMA info and have been addicted since.   I don't work now, but I hope to find a job when I move.   My girlfriend is on this board, her name is Starlette, we've been together for almost 2 years.   
I love house and trance.  Hate plastic scenes (south beach). And I'm that guy always hugging the speaker.
I write and collect quotes.  Like to read but hardly get to.  Love phylosophical questions and discusions.   Yeah I talk a lot.   
So if you live in the atlanta or athens area let me know we'll party till the last record spinns...
Peace,
Crow


----------



## Crow

Damn I hope I'm not the last person posting.   I feel like such a straggler.   My name is Crow I'm from Miami, FL but I'm moving to Athens, GA.   I've been raving for 2 years and into electronic music for about 5.   I came upon this site by accident, serching for some MDMA info and have been addicted since.   I don't work now, but I hope to find a job when I move.   My girlfriend is on this board, her name is Starlette, we've been together for almost 2 years.   
I love house and trance.  Hate plastic scenes (south beach). And I'm that guy always hugging the speaker.
I write and collect quotes.  Like to read but hardly get to.  Love phylosophical questions and discusions.   Yeah I talk a lot.   
So if you live in the atlanta or athens area let me know we'll party till the last record spinns...
Peace,
Crow


----------



## Pure Light

Hey everyone,
I'm Steven.  I'll be 30 in Sept. 
I'm live in philly, bought a house in the city a few years ago.  If you ever see Bain's Deli, go eat there.  That's my family business.  Anyone interested in a good franchise, let me know.  I play in a local band called the B-Sides. Come and see us play.  I found the most incredible woman.  Could not be happier.
Stay cool people!!!
goodbyE.....


----------



## Jaronomoe

Jaronomoe - Jon 
Biloxi, Mississippi
6/8/82
trance, jungle, break beats, happy hardcore, hip hop, trip hop, rock, partys, raves, trippin', rollin', trollin', drinkin', smokein', G, K, pain killaz, shrooms, shroomin', kickin' it with my gurl Jamie, fuckin' Jamie, chillin' in MajikMatt's Hood, smokein' out with the Biloxi Niggaz, d'Iberville folks, Forrest Cove Possy, The Hwy 15 KrawFish, and the White Warriors, pimpin' down Kountry Side, Biloxi & d'Iberville, Trippin' in Jitney, Rollin' in Wal-Mart, break dancein', liquid, tripp dance, prance dance, watchin' movies, bullshitin' at BIG BUCKS krib, gurls, women, other gurls, other women, sex, kinky sex, wild sex, anal sex, & REVERSE'n THE ROOT-
REVERSE THE ROOT


----------



## Jaronomoe

Jaronomoe - Jon 
Biloxi, Mississippi
6/8/82
trance, jungle, break beats, happy hardcore, hip hop, trip hop, rock, partys, raves, trippin', rollin', trollin', drinkin', smokein', G, K, pain killaz, shrooms, shroomin', kickin' it with my gurl Jamie, fuckin' Jamie, chillin' in MajikMatt's Hood, smokein' out with the Biloxi Niggaz, d'Iberville folks, Forrest Cove Possy, The Hwy 15 KrawFish, and the White Warriors, pimpin' down Kountry Side, Biloxi & d'Iberville, Trippin' in Jitney, Rollin' in Wal-Mart, break dancein', liquid, tripp dance, prance dance, watchin' movies, bullshitin' at BIG BUCKS krib, gurls, women, other gurls, other women, sex, kinky sex, wild sex, anal sex, & REVERSE'n THE ROOT-
REVERSE THE ROOT


----------



## Jaronomoe

Jaronomoe - Jon 
Biloxi, Mississippi
6/8/82
trance, jungle, break beats, happy hardcore, hip hop, trip hop, rock, partys, raves, trippin', rollin', trollin', drinkin', smokein', G, K, pain killaz, shrooms, shroomin', kickin' it with my gurl Jamie, fuckin' Jamie, chillin' in MajikMatt's Hood, smokein' out with the Biloxi Niggaz, d'Iberville folks, Forrest Cove Possy, The Hwy 15 KrawFish, and the White Warriors, pimpin' down Kountry Side, Biloxi & d'Iberville, Trippin' in Jitney, Rollin' in Wal-Mart, break dancein', liquid, tripp dance, prance dance, watchin' movies, bullshitin' at BIG BUCKS krib, gurls, women, other gurls, other women, sex, kinky sex, wild sex, anal sex, & REVERSE'n THE ROOT-
REVERSE THE ROOT


----------



## skuby dew

20/F/VA area
I have been doing drugs since I was in 8th grade. I did acid way back then also!
I just recently in March 2000 did E. Im a big time drinker. When I turn 21 its gonna be a scary site. Im sooo scaried myself. I party pretty much all the time. I pretty much keep to myself a loner at times.
I wrk as a lifeguard and a preschool consuler! Other than that life is a breeze!
skuby dew
------------------
Puff Puff give! You fuc*in up the rotation!


----------



## Fuhrer

22yrs old
Network administrator from Montreal, Canada
Loving the rave scene
Loving the drugs
Loving the music
Loving the people
and Definetely LOVING "BLUELIGHT"
P.L.U.R
------------------
It's not about East or West...
It's about niggas and bitches..
Power and money
Riderz and punks....
Which side u on?


----------



## ~*KatEyes*~

Hi all I am Kathleen or "Kat". I am a 27 years old and live in San Diego CA. I have been rolling for only 8 months now. I love raves...but have only been to 2. My favorite pill since I startied rolling is: White Clouds...definatley! PLUR to all 
------------------
~* One people...One plannet...One vibe *~


----------



## poezante

hola` all! my name is rebecca and im 21 (sagittarius) i currently live in santa monica, ca; right now im working full time and inbetween school (i will be going back this upcoming semester 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




) 
hmm.. i was told about bluelight thru a coupla friends that are on the board.. and ever since ive been hmmm ya know.. hoooked!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



------------------
CARPE DIEM = Seize the day
*my philosophy*


----------



## curly419

Name's Curly..
Im 19(almost 20), and I recently moved to Puerto Rico but Im originally from Colorado Springs(Widefield, big up) and I started going to raves in the KC/St.Louis area.
I started rollin back in 98 and my best roll was triple stacked "Buddahs"x2...rolled my balls off! Oh yeah, I got kicked out of the army for smoking weed, and I watched my roommate have a bad acid trip (KC liquid). He thought the room was on fire and thought we were little devils laughing at him so he tryed to bust out through the window and ended up slashing arteries and nerves in both arms. But it was his first time and it was my 50+ time. So I still do it, but its hard to find in south Puerto Rico.
Im a junglist, but I love hard house and techno(TecHouse). Trying to find ravers here, so hit me up on ICQ. 
ps. Found your site on Ultrahitek


----------



## SFRaver

Hello all!  Lance, 31 from Sacramento(use to go to San Francisco raves a lot). I work for an advertising agency by day.
Started partying in 97 and have witnessed the scene transforming into a big mess.  I no longer go to parties, but prefer mellow house parties with friends, they're safer and ya have a clean bathroom! 
Happy rolling!
-SFRaver


----------



## Quadrophenia

Hey, I'm Quadrophenia and I'm just getting into the scene.  I love jungle, space and above all jungle space.  Also like trance.
Living in NYC and like smaller scenes.  Just psyched to meet people and DJs and love music above all..and yes...even good ol'Rock n Roll
Neil Young rules!


----------



## glowbug

Hey everybody, Glowbug here.  I'd give my real name but I'm sort of in a high profile occupation, so I can't.  Anyway, I'm almost 34 years young, live in NC, and I've been partying for about 4 years now (started in '94, laid off for 2 years, picked back up New Year's '96).  I love clubbing and dancing, love trance and house, but mostly trance.  Met my first Bluelighter(Mimi) in person this past weekend-we had a great time at Mythos (my favorite club)in Charlotte, NC!
I love metaphysical discussions and just talking ('specially after pettin' the kitty, though I'm not sure anybody understands what I'm saying).  Mitch Hedberg is my favorite comedian-anybody else think he's the shit?
I really dislike my job and I'm planning on quitting and learning to DJ-also want to open a club with friends.  I've always been artistic but I shelved that for a long time. Now I'm rediscovering my creative side-starting to write poetry, design ideas for a club.
I surf Bluelight about 6-7 times a day (more on my unmotivated days)-anybody else here from NC, give me a yell and let's meetup-I'll go to Mythos anytime!


----------



## wclava

Hi all- my name is Wendy and I'm 25. I live in Gainesville, FL where I am starting vet school in a couple weeks. My sister Jill introduced me to BL.
So far I've rolled twice. I love it but wish I did not feel so queasy! So far we have only tried boogie nights- we are curious about what other pills are better than these! ANY ADVICE!


----------



## e_baby

Hey, everyone!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm e_baby and i'm 19 (turning 20 soon).  I'm from San Diego.  I've been rolling for about 16 months.  Coincidentally, I met my dearest love (E! on BL) my first time rolling.  He was rolling too, but it wasn't his first.  He's the BEST!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm a full time student and a waitress trying to work my way through school.  I am a party girl, but not a druggy.  I actually don't roll that much, maybe once every two or three months.  But I love the music!!!  Um, that's pretty much it.
*PLUR*


----------



## Squeaks

Woohoo I cant believe I missed this one way back. LOL Remember the Dreaded 403 
and multiple posts :-(
Alright this is going to be a lengthy one for me:
*Real Name:* Mike(a.k.a) Squeaks, Mr. Beans, Blondie, Fife
*Age:*22
*Location:*Northeast Philadelphia
*Clubs I usually am found Haunting:* Studio 6, Decco, Shampoo, The Eigth Floor, Transit, Evolutions, Twilo
*Drugs I like to play with:*Ecstacy, Ketamine, GHB, Whippets, Foxy Methoxy
*Shoutout to the Bluelighters I've met in person(quite lengthy):*
Angelight, Tricky, Shimmer, Caress, Sexe, Rara, Roll2Nite, Faron, Sigk4Life, GlowingTyBud, Drgnfly, Tshirt, Sinthetic, ChaCha, Ravergrrrl, Rollergirl, Stu, Pragmatic, Ashke, Loupy, Brownman, Dakeva, NikkiStardust, Abygale,Buzzy, E-girl, Everglow, libelula, Raverdave,ParteEStar, willhum, SpecialKNY, Irishgirl, NJshyGirl, Shinobi,Dazzle, careBear,DazedRaver, kasperboy, NikkiStardust, Abygale, TheVOID, the one, Phikal, goose, adRAINe, Egotrip, Digital Orange, SweetAri, Skinav, Eddie, Aleesh, Soulfly, Linz_e, Flux, Phreakykat, ChrisCim, LittleFluffyClouds, Gamecat, Fox, DizEdana..... the list goes on and on and on
*Favorite Bean:* Red Pentagons(stop signs)
------------------
Okay Junglist914 i will give you MY beef when I am done posting 
The Philly of da Hook Crew is in Effect!
[This message has been edited by Squeaks (edited 28 July 2000).]


----------



## DaveB

Hey everyone...I am 450 posts down the page so I doubt anyone will get this far, but if you do...
My name is Dave, I hail from outside of Chicago, but I have been living in Madison, WI where I am a senior at the UW.  I am just newly 21 years old.  I'm a poli sci major and I work for an independent contract lobbyist.  I do everything from lobbying for evil industries (tobacco and alcohol) to lobbying for non-profit groups that help battered children!
I got into the scene when I was a freshman, and I will always be glad I made that discovery.
My musical styles range all over the electronic spectrum (except for HHC), but I am a D&B fiend at heart.


----------



## MDMA desciple

*MDMA desciple*
(Yes, I know it's spelled wrong, goddamnit!)
Real Name - Chris
Age - 21
Location - Connecticut
Height - 6 foot 2
Weight - approx 150lb (i dont have a scale)
Hair - red/blonde
Eyes - green
Status - have gf (marisa)
Religion - atheist
Car - none
Job - none
Source of income - don't worry 'bout it, baby.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



First Pill - Doublestack EuroTurbo
I've been going to bluelight since it was bluelight.com/mdma  I can't remember when I actualy joined 'cause I was reading it for along time before I was a member (affraid it was a DEA trick) I will get a pic of me up on the pictures section as soon as I can get one that makes sense (at a party, etc)
------------------
"The spirit-world doth open lie,
thy sense is shut; thy heart is dead.
Up, scholar, lave with courage-high
thine earthly breast in the morning red!"  -Goethe


----------



## windowlicker314

name: mike
age: 15
location: texas
best pills:
triplestacked orange tulip, doublestacked raised lady buddha


----------



## junglebrat

Greetings - 
I'm 21, I live in Philly, PA USA.
I'm kind of new to the scene - and at a party last February I fell in love with Drum 'n Bass and Jungle.  Trance is fun too.  
My favorite pills are green clovers - I had them at a party in February.  I also like speed, shrooms and, of course, weed.  
My favorite place in the world is Amsterdam, followed closely by Tonga & Bora Bora.
My roomate xtaglee turned me on to BL and I thank her everyday!!!!


----------



## Noodle

Me ist Id...


----------



## Noodle

Me ist Id...


----------



## Noodle

Ich bin Ego?


----------



## Digiweed

My name is Bertin  I am a 17 year old living in Southern California. I've been rolling for about 6 months now and find that the best pill that I have taken to be white stars, or green cks. I'm a high shcool wrestler and I like my Drum and Bass.


----------



## Digiweed

My name is Bertin  I am a 17 year old living in Southern California. I've been rolling for about 6 months now and find that the best pill that I have taken to be white stars, or green cks. I'm a high shcool wrestler and I like my Drum and Bass.


----------



## Digiweed

My name is Bertin  I am a 17 year old living in Southern California. I've been rolling for about 6 months now and find that the best pill that I have taken to be white stars, or green cks. I'm a high shcool wrestler and I like my Drum and Bass.


----------



## SlickS

Hey all.....
My name's Trevor, I live in Richmond BC which is a suburb of Vancouver.
I like Drum and Bass, Jungle, Breaks, Nu NRG.....pretty much anything except cheese house. And I can't go anywhere without my ladel....hehe
I've been partying of about a year...and plan to do it for a lot longer.
Cheers,
Trevor
got ladel?
------------------
Narnia, Narnia, Narnia, awake, love, think, speak, be walking trees, be talking beasts, be divine waters.
-aslan


----------



## babyapril

Hi everyone, my name is April, I am 19 (for one more month I'll be 20 Sept 3:])
I have been in the scene since '97.
I live in Jacksonville, Fl.
I don't have a favorite genre of music, i really like Chicago house and I don't really like cheesy Florida breaks..funny I live in Florida. lol.


----------



## babyapril

Hi everyone, my name is April, I am 19 (for one more month I'll be 20 Sept 3:])
I have been in the scene since '97.
I live in Jacksonville, Fl.
I don't have a favorite genre of music, i really like Chicago house and I don't really like cheesy Florida breaks..funny I live in Florida. lol.


----------



## babyapril

Hi everyone, my name is April, I am 19 (for one more month I'll be 20 Sept 3:])
I have been in the scene since '97.
I live in Jacksonville, Fl.
I don't have a favorite genre of music, i really like Chicago house and I don't really like cheesy Florida breaks..funny I live in Florida. lol.


----------



## babyapril

Hi everyone, my name is April, I am 19 (for one more month I'll be 20 Sept 3:])
I have been in the scene since '97.
I live in Jacksonville, Fl.
I don't have a favorite genre of music, i really like Chicago house and I don't really like cheesy Florida breaks..funny I live in Florida. lol.


----------



## babyapril

Hi everyone, my name is April, I am 19 (for one more month I'll be 20 Sept 3:])
I have been in the scene since '97.
I live in Jacksonville, Fl.
I don't have a favorite genre of music, i really like Chicago house and I don't really like cheesy Florida breaks..funny I live in Florida. lol.


----------



## Laila

Well... I've posted a couple of times on bluelight when I lived in Orlando, FL, but I never really had time to become an official bluelighter, too busy with school and work. I recently moved down to Fort Lauderdale, FL with my boyfriend and I'm living right near the beach (yea!) I'm new to this town and I don't have a job yet, so I have free time to give my computer some well-needed attention (A brief amount of free time, since I can't stand to be without a job)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




 Anyways, my name is Suzy and I'm a 19 year old with 2 years of college under my belt. Don't let my age deceive you, I've been through a lot in the two years I've been on my own and I consider myself to be pretty mature; though I do love to watch the cartoon network heheh. I have dreams of stardom and I'm pursuing a career in music. I love to sing, write, and compose music. Sarah McLachlan is my idol (she is a musical goddess in my opinion.) Hopefully, someday I'll be able to make the kind of magic she creates. 
I've been in the "scene" for about 2 and half years. My interest was sparked when I had my first taste of the awesome music possessed by it. I've slowed down quite a bit on my partying, and I've not really gone out in a couple of months, but I love going to clubs to hear and dance to mind-blowing music (I prefer trance and progressive house, but I appreciate any music that contains quality and passion.) I don't know anybody in my area, since I've been here less than a week... so if you live near Ft. Lauderdale drop me an email, 'cause I'd love to find some fun people to hang out with.


----------



## e's little raver

Name:  Danielle
Age: 19 (almost 20!)
Job:  Manager at Gap and i work at an isp
Location : NC for now Bridgeport, CA in Septmeber
Best roll: X-files
Worst: green motorolas
School: Junior at Campbell University studying Pharmacology


----------



## HeadCase

25 years old...Male...Los Angeles, California...I work in the wonderful world of Marketing...it's a shit job but allows me to afford my insane weekends


----------



## NecroTrance

I am Mike from Lakeland, FL...My nickname ever since Junior High was Necro. I used to be a headbanger/druggie who was willing to try anything. I still am, but after I took my first bean I doubt I'll ever be called a headbanger again. 
My favorite music is Trance and my favorite DJ is DJ Hardware(AKA God). I also like Ayla, DJ Paul Santana, BT, and John Digweed. 
I have blue eyes, brown hair w/blonde highlights. My favorite outfit is some dark brown nylon cargo pants and an extremely heavy blue shirt with red and white pinstripes on the borders. I can dance like a mother fucker, I love to party, I'm very smart, I blow up to incandescent light, I'm always fun at any party with drugs...Invite me!


----------



## JFlip

Hi i am Jeremy, J Flip to all who don't know me.  I am a junglist/DnB head.  Don't ever test in a battle, cause my breakin is to be feared.  Shout outs to the 20 Hrtz Cartel, Clax Town Cottonmouth Crew, XMonsooNX and all the other noisey headz in the house.  Mad stylins to all and have a great day!
- J Flip -
------------------
"If it ain't bout some JUNGLE, then it ain't bout me!"


----------



## JFlip

Hi i am Jeremy, J Flip to all who don't know me.  I am a junglist/DnB head.  Don't ever test in a battle, cause my breakin is to be feared.  Shout outs to the 20 Hrtz Cartel, Clax Town Cottonmouth Crew, XMonsooNX and all the other noisey headz in the house.  Mad stylins to all and have a great day!
- J Flip -
------------------
"If it ain't bout some JUNGLE, then it ain't bout me!"


----------



## Binkie

Hi I'm Binkie 27, mother of three, writer domestic goddess, painter, freak. thats about it.. 
hugs and bugs 
hugs anbd bugs 
A
------------------
The more you run over a dead cat the flatter it gets...


----------



## flchic

Hey guys, I live in Bradenton, Fl - which I'm sure noone has ever heard of unless they live close by...in that case email me.  Anyways I'm 23, fem, attending USF and an installation manager for a security company.  I started rolling heavily just about 3-4 months ago.  After my big weekend in Ybor at Kaos I decided that I will cut back to once a month ;(  
Anyways no matter what I'm up for a party... If anyone is going to ybor or close to brad. I'm sure I'll see you around.
------------------
Love the life you live...Live the life you love!


----------



## Virtruvious

I'm 25 way to close to 26 and started rolling a year ago. I have a degree in architecture w/ CM minor and am practicing in houston. The rave scene seems pretty cool, it's alot better than the slam dancing i did as a young'n, but thier's not to many professionals i've met that are hip to it.
-don't tell the boss man


----------



## spitboyX

i am a gay boy in new york city 27 
i used to live in San Francisco and MISS WEST COAST RAVES & DRUGS!
i write and sometimes make films and take photographs and i work on the internet 
if anyone is in nyc, feel free to msg me!
spitboy2000@hotmail.com


----------



## Goose

I'm Goose from Detroit, 20 years old.  I work for a graphic arts studio as a systems manager and multimedia designer.
I found BL awhile back, before I started posting in December while searching for information on MDMA on some random search engine.
Check out our Detroit Party Pictures in the pictures section!
------------------
All the drinks are on me? This is my party, I thought everything was for free.


----------



## Gellie

Hello Everybody,
My name is Jennie and I'm 18 yrs. old I live in Waldorf, Md 
I heard of this site in a SPIN magazine about a month or so ago. 
You all sound really cool!  
I have only rolled 2 times, well 3 times, it's the best feeling in the world to me if your talking about drugs.  I don't get that much of a chance to go to clubs or raves due to the fact that I have a 1.5 year old daughter 
Well, nice talking to you!!!!


----------



## Gellie

Hello Everybody,
My name is Jennie and I'm 18 yrs. old I live in Waldorf, Md 
I heard of this site in a SPIN magazine about a month or so ago. 
You all sound really cool!  
I have only rolled 2 times, well 3 times, it's the best feeling in the world to me if your talking about drugs.  I don't get that much of a chance to go to clubs or raves due to the fact that I have a 1.5 year old daughter 
Well, nice talking to you!!!!


----------



## Gellie

Hello Everybody,
My name is Jennie and I'm 18 yrs. old I live in Waldorf, Md 
I heard of this site in a SPIN magazine about a month or so ago. 
You all sound really cool!  
I have only rolled 2 times, well 3 times, it's the best feeling in the world to me if your talking about drugs.  I don't get that much of a chance to go to clubs or raves due to the fact that I have a 1.5 year old daughter 
Well, nice talking to you!!!!


----------



## Gellie

Hello Everybody,
My name is Jennie and I'm 18 yrs. old I live in Waldorf, Md 
I heard of this site in a SPIN magazine about a month or so ago. 
You all sound really cool!  
I have only rolled 2 times, well 3 times, it's the best feeling in the world to me if your talking about drugs.  I don't get that much of a chance to go to clubs or raves due to the fact that I have a 1.5 year old daughter 
Well, nice talking to you!!!!


----------



## NjPartyKid

Hi everyone, my name is Jeff and as you probably allready figured out I'm from NJ, I'm 18 years old, and am currently tattooing and piercing for a living. 
The best pills by far are the huge ass molly's that are going around my way, I used to take two or three "good" pills to roll now I just swallow a molly  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	



On top of the E I do K, acid, and weed.
I like to party @ focus in atlantic city, but sometimes I venture into philly for some after hours fun.  
Jase, I honestly can't remember how I found this site, but I'm glad I did.  Every day I come home from work and check the boards or my mailbox for messages from my BL buddies.  It makes me feel like I'm part of something, like a family or something, it's cool that we can all communicate with eachother like this.  With the exception of the occasional idiot post you can really feel the plur here.
peace guys,
jeff
------------------
"Dance your cares away,
save your worries for another day,
Let the music play,
down at fraggle rock.."


----------



## *lovE*

hi everybody!  my name is kelly and i am 19 (almost 20!) years old.  i am from san diego, california but i am currently attending school at UC riverside.
i just started rolling this past march and i absolutely love it!  i would have to say that my favorite pill, so far, was the lady budda (but i haven't tried very many yet!).
i love all kinds of music, from country and hip-hop to happycore and jungle.
i found this website through ecstacy.org when i was trying to find medical info about rolling before i decided to drop.  this board has been really helpful.  thank you!


----------



## Natal Shark

Hi everyone - (()) - sure is nice to meet you all.
I am 27 years old, female, from South Africa, but in London for the next couple of years.
Married, 2 furbabies (cats), and no intention of having children for a looooong time. 
I use to do Acid alot, and then XTC came along, and well, that just rulz, as we all know.  I love clubbing, I love my husband, my mates everything.  Life is just great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



If any of you come to London, and need to party, pls mail me, it would be a pleasure showing your around, if you need a place to say, I know tons, basically if you need help with travel, whatever, even just a question about SA or the UK.
rsadurban@hotmail.com
peace to you all, and remember,
"HOLD A TRUE FRIEND WITH BOTH YOUR HANDS, we all take different paths in life, but no matter where we go, we take a little of each other everywhere.
You lean on me, and I lean on you, and we will be ok."
Hugs and kisses to all at Bluezone


----------



## Natal Shark

Hi everyone - (()) - sure is nice to meet you all.
I am 27 years old, female, from South Africa, but in London for the next couple of years.
Married, 2 furbabies (cats), and no intention of having children for a looooong time. 
I use to do Acid alot, and then XTC came along, and well, that just rulz, as we all know.  I love clubbing, I love my husband, my mates everything.  Life is just great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



If any of you come to London, and need to party, pls mail me, it would be a pleasure showing your around, if you need a place to say, I know tons, basically if you need help with travel, whatever, even just a question about SA or the UK.
rsadurban@hotmail.com
peace to you all, and remember,
"HOLD A TRUE FRIEND WITH BOTH YOUR HANDS, we all take different paths in life, but no matter where we go, we take a little of each other everywhere.
You lean on me, and I lean on you, and we will be ok."
Hugs and kisses to all at Bluezone


----------



## Natal Shark

Hi everyone - (()) - sure is nice to meet you all.
I am 27 years old, female, from South Africa, but in London for the next couple of years.
Married, 2 furbabies (cats), and no intention of having children for a looooong time. 
I use to do Acid alot, and then XTC came along, and well, that just rulz, as we all know.  I love clubbing, I love my husband, my mates everything.  Life is just great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



If any of you come to London, and need to party, pls mail me, it would be a pleasure showing your around, if you need a place to say, I know tons, basically if you need help with travel, whatever, even just a question about SA or the UK.
rsadurban@hotmail.com
peace to you all, and remember,
"HOLD A TRUE FRIEND WITH BOTH YOUR HANDS, we all take different paths in life, but no matter where we go, we take a little of each other everywhere.
You lean on me, and I lean on you, and we will be ok."
Hugs and kisses to all at Bluezone


----------



## Natal Shark

So sorry about all the double posts, I had major puter problems, server keeps acting up.
I forgot to say, I found this site by axcident a while back, a mate told me to do a search for something on MDMA, and while surfing, I found bluezone, (Thank goodness, cause I have been happy ever since).
Jase and Skydancer - Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But like I said, sorry for all double posts.


----------



## RoLLHaRd

hey
my name is gary... i live in Poughkeepsie NY. i started using BL last October and have been rolling for about 3 years now. i love trance, but have recently found myself less interested in the rave scene for lack of $$$. i find that i dont use Bluelight too much NEmore, but i've found that most of the "older" bluelighters dont really post either. well... that's about it. P*L*U*R 
------------------
Lord, what fools these mortals be!
AIM:MentalEx2


----------



## KrsnaKid108

My name's Justin. I live in San Diego, ca. I'm a "not-completely jaded old schooler" who just came back to the parties and e after a 7-8 year break. I'm an accountant by day and beer guzzling, sarcasm slinging, friendly dork vegan boy by night.
Ever since camping at EDC I've been really enjoying jungle (putting the tent in front of the d&b stage was definately a mindwashing expierence!)... I'm kinda tired of trance since s.d's overflowing with the stuff, but find that atmosphere & skills are much more important than genre as far as enjoying DJs/ electronica goes. I'm also a firm believer in rolling to OTHER types of music.
Jase mentioned fav. pills and I don't want to answer to hastily on that one - I'm still hoping to find better & better ones. I tend to post pillreports whenever I can, so if that's important to you - check there.
Other than that, I found bluelight via search engines and was just blown away that pill testing kits & pill reports existed so I decided to stick around awhile to try and support what I think is a great resource. Plus reading all the posts gives me something to do other than work during the day...
Thats about it. Maybe I'll see ya.
Oh and I'm one of the only kids in san diego that can not, does not and will not Nordic Trac (but sure as hell likes to floor and watch em.)


----------



## KrsnaKid108

My name's Justin. I live in San Diego, ca. I'm a "not-completely jaded old schooler" who just came back to the parties and e after a 7-8 year break. I'm an accountant by day and beer guzzling, sarcasm slinging, friendly dork vegan boy by night.
Ever since camping at EDC I've been really enjoying jungle (putting the tent in front of the d&b stage was definately a mindwashing expierence!)... I'm kinda tired of trance since s.d's overflowing with the stuff, but find that atmosphere & skills are much more important than genre as far as enjoying DJs/ electronica goes. I'm also a firm believer in rolling to OTHER types of music.
Jase mentioned fav. pills and I don't want to answer to hastily on that one - I'm still hoping to find better & better ones. I tend to post pillreports whenever I can, so if that's important to you - check there.
Other than that, I found bluelight via search engines and was just blown away that pill testing kits & pill reports existed so I decided to stick around awhile to try and support what I think is a great resource. Plus reading all the posts gives me something to do other than work during the day...
Thats about it. Maybe I'll see ya.
Oh and I'm one of the only kids in san diego that can not, does not and will not Nordic Trac (but sure as hell likes to floor and watch em.)


----------



## Azurae

My name is Aura and I am 22 years old.  I am going to grad school at CSULB in the fall and I am majoring in social work.  I live in Huntington Beach, CA, about one mile from the beach (yay!!!)
I listen to trance mostly, but I like funky house and jungle too.  
Everytime I go out, I like to look half-candy and half-thug.


----------



## Azurae

My name is Aura and I am 22 years old.  I am going to grad school at CSULB in the fall and I am majoring in social work.  I live in Huntington Beach, CA, about one mile from the beach (yay!!!)
I listen to trance mostly, but I like funky house and jungle too.  
Everytime I go out, I like to look half-candy and half-thug.


----------



## babyapril

I wanted to say sorry that my post posted so many times, dont know why my computer freaked like that. oops :]
*April*
---------
In my opinion its cool to be a Dork.


----------



## Natal Shark

bump 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



For all the new bluelighters out there.
------------------
"I expect to pass through this life but once, if therefore, there be any kindness I can show or any good thing I can do for any fellow being or living creature, let me do it now.... as I shall not pass this way again".
*SMOOOOOCH*


----------



## Natal Shark

bump 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	



For all the new bluelighters out there.
------------------
"I expect to pass through this life but once, if therefore, there be any kindness I can show or any good thing I can do for any fellow being or living creature, let me do it now.... as I shall not pass this way again".
*SMOOOOOCH*


----------



## Natal Shark

bump 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



For all the new bluelighters out there.
------------------
"I expect to pass through this life but once, if therefore, there be any kindness I can show or any good thing I can do for any fellow being or living creature, let me do it now.... as I shall not pass this way again".
*SMOOOOOCH*


----------



## Natal Shark

Shit - sorry


----------



## cherries

Cherries is the voice and ears of all who live in our abode.  Mike (me) (UK), Helen (UK), Pedro (Portugal), Andy (UK) & Alex (SA).  We started taking pills around 4 months ago now, its amazing.  After the first pill, my attitude has changed.  If I never take another pill, I can certainly say that I have gained from the experience.  It really opened me up.  I never used to like listening to "Dance" music at home before.  But now, I love it, because it takes me to those parties, and I get the same happy feeling that I get there.
This site is invaluable.  We have all educated ourselves to the point where we are now very confident in our pill taking.  If it weren't for this site, I wouldn't have bought my pill tester.  No risks.
Best pills - VW's  very very good, very loved up.
...nice to meet you all...


----------



## Cowman

Hey everyone! (BUMP)!!!
I'm Matt from Essex - UK and I discovered the wonder of E a few mounths ago now - damn the're tasty
Not much of a raver, more of a mind explorer (there's quite a bit to explore with E).
I'm also pretty keen to hunt down some shrooms this year to further my explorations
I like my music in the form of prog. rock - in particular Pink Floyd, The Verve, Jimi Hendrix, The Doors, etc......way to many to list!!!!
See Ya


----------



## Cowman

Hey everyone! (BUMP)!!!
I'm Matt from Essex - UK and I discovered the wonder of E a few mounths ago now - damn the're tasty
Not much of a raver, more of a mind explorer (there's quite a bit to explore with E).
I'm also pretty keen to hunt down some shrooms this year to further my explorations
I like my music in the form of prog. rock - in particular Pink Floyd, The Verve, Jimi Hendrix, The Doors, etc......way to many to list!!!!
See Ya


----------



## Jabberjaws

I am Jabber from Atlanta.  30/m/computer tech
Friends brought me in this past March (thank God for Funkalicious Friends).  Rolled total of 3 times (house parties) and one bunk night (happened to be the party I was throwing ...  what luck).  God I hate DXM.  Anyway....loving the board and hope to see many of you at FF2 in Atlanta. (My first public roll by the way).


----------



## djmm

hi kids, my name is Darby...i'm a 22 yr old gay male in Tampa..(just had a b-day) and have been into the rave scene since I was 16 or so...i have rolled more times then I can remember, had some of the best times, and worst times of my life on E...but that's another story
I used to post on the old bluelight page...just came back recently, I don't know what took me so long..
anyway, I'm a house head, but have a secret passion for drum n base... i'm glad to be back


----------



## djmm

hi kids, my name is Darby...i'm a 22 yr old gay male in Tampa..(just had a b-day) and have been into the rave scene since I was 16 or so...i have rolled more times then I can remember, had some of the best times, and worst times of my life on E...but that's another story
I used to post on the old bluelight page...just came back recently, I don't know what took me so long..
anyway, I'm a house head, but have a secret passion for drum n base... i'm glad to be back


----------



## idiosyncratic7

Hey everyone! My name is Mike, and I'm 18 and from outside of Philly (like 25 minutes.) I started going to partys and rolling about 6 months ago. I like Trance, Hardcore, Booty house ect...but my fav is Happy Hardcore (anabolic frolic.) Best roll- chinese stars


----------



## idiosyncratic7

Hey everyone! My name is Mike, and I'm 18 and from outside of Philly (like 25 minutes.) I started going to partys and rolling about 6 months ago. I like Trance, Hardcore, Booty house ect...but my fav is Happy Hardcore (anabolic frolic.) Best roll- chinese stars


----------



## Eraver

my name is Chris I'm 20 and live in NE Tennessee, rolling has just started to blow up here but I've been rolling since it first started to grow in this area about a yr and a half ago.  I love any type of music that you can dance your ass off to.  Some of my favorite pills are X-files, Tulips, double stack ninja stars, and Budhas.  The worst roll I ever eat was called a gator.


----------



## Eraver

my name is Chris I'm 20 and live in NE Tennessee, rolling has just started to blow up here but I've been rolling since it first started to grow in this area about a yr and a half ago.  I love any type of music that you can dance your ass off to.  Some of my favorite pills are X-files, Tulips, double stack ninja stars, and Budhas.  The worst roll I ever eat was called a gator.


----------



## Eraver

my name is Chris I'm 20 and live in NE Tennessee, rolling has just started to blow up here but I've been rolling since it first started to grow in this area about a yr and a half ago.  I love any type of music that you can dance your ass off to.  Some of my favorite pills are X-files, Tulips, double stack ninja stars, and Budhas.  The worst roll I ever eat was called a gator.


----------



## Silly P

Lessee...
I'm a 19 y/o male from Columbus, OH. I work as a customer support slave and plan on going to college sometime next year. My first party was Future Flashback in april '99, and my first time rolling was halloween of '99. I enjoy going to raves, dj'ing, etc. I have a pretty boring life which pretty much consists of going to work, sleeping, and moderating bluelight. Hooray!


----------



## sigk4life

My name's Heather, and I'm from just north of Philly....frequenting Shampoo and random small raves around Wilmington Delaware. Oh yes, and I have been on one fun trip to see Lazer Floyd, The Wall 2000 at the Fells Planetarium (highly recommended).  I don't do any other drugs besides E and a little weed. Currently I'm at U of Delaware....my first rave I went to was about a year ago, and I've been rolling ever since about once a month, sometimes less.
I love love love trance and could dance my ass off all night, every night if I could  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I really don't know how I fell upon BL....it remains a mystery to me.
Fave pill I ever dropped: X-Files (I noticed a trend in these posts...damn there must have been a fine batch going around).
Love to roll with GlowingTyBud because we never knew we were closet rollers until one random conversation on IM....who knew?
Because of BL, I have met Squeaks, RaverGrrrl, Kasper, Becca, and Nickiestardust. Can't wait to meet the rest of you, if I ever do, because I haven't run into a BLer yet whom I haven't liked. 
The name? Sigma Kappa is my sorority. I love my sisters, and I'll be one for life.
Email me if you like, at htowngirl@hotmail.com
lots of hugs,
SigK


----------



## kati

hey everyone, 
Im new here so i figured id participate in the roll call...
I am a 18 year old sophmore at BU and living in Boston, MA
I started rolling about a year ago and have gotten into the music scene bc of it- my roomie is a little tired of hearing my "bump-bump" music, as she calls is
My favorite pill of the year was definitley half moons(NY-AUG) and i am also a pothead but E is by far my favorite drug, if it werent so damn expensive.there are many drugs i still want to try, although i dotn think it can get better that E...
I found this site by looking for pill reports and im glad i did, its been quite helpful and just overall interesting...
alright, well i guess thats it


----------



## q-tip

hey fellow Bl's, the names Q-tip from West Hartford CT. I work full time as an asset manager/assistant for a large company in the state. I also attend college at central conn. state university at night, and i dabble in part time work as a waitor at a restaurant. I started rolling in the summer of 99' and started doing it more frequently once i transfered from a college in NH to here in CT back in february. My fav. roll has to be mitsubishi double stacks from back in march. I hit the clubs on the weekends down in Htfd. and ive only been to one rave so far, going to "Meant to Be" in MA though. found this site when i stuck in an E search on my comp. and stumbbled across the pill reports section which lead me to here somehow, just started frequenting this site alot in the past 2 weeks (at work, hahah). thats my story.
------------------
"Rollin, Rollin, Rollin, keep them ravers rollin, keep them ravers rollin, 
all night....."
- Keep dancin'- P.L.U.R. - Q-Tip


----------



## abieda

my name is abieda, i'm an 18 year old female going to college in eastern PA.  i've been rolling for almost a year now, and smoking weed for over two. i listen to all kinds of music, and i am friendly and easy going. anyone in or near philly or allentown, pa feel free to email me (abieda@yahoo.com)


----------



## Big Rich

Heya, my names Rich and i live in Wales UK, and im a comp/sci student. I started doing e about 4 months ago and I found BL about a week ago, after someone told me about the pill reports database so im another newbie =].
Music wise i love hard house, progressive (Sahsa is GOD) and more recently techno(last sat. at mazzo in amsterdam got me hooked =] )
Mitsis bought in stoke(jul 2k) the happyiest, chattiest, huggiest pills ive had.
Rich


----------



## idiosyncratic7

Hey, I'm from Philly originally, but now I'm going to school in Cincinnati Ohio. I've been rollin fo about 8 months...I'm into trance...good house...and sometimes I like HHC and Booty house. 
------------------
"President Bush declared a National Day for Prayer and Peace. This was sometime after he had carefully arranged and started the war." 
---G. Carlin


----------



## Dyswtric

I am an 18 year old freshman at Cornell University.  Originally from Baltimore, MD.  But now I study Electrical Computer Engineering at college.  Rolled several times, but only been to one rave.  And boy was that amazing.  So I am sure I will be going to some more.


----------



## X3Angel

Hey everyone, my name is Danielle and I am an 18 year old student new here at Bluelight. So far I love what i see, a group of people who understand the true meaning of being on an emotional plateau, but enough with the metaphoric language.  I am right here in Tampa Bay, FL having the time of my life, wont you come and join me....
 once you drop you cant stop


----------



## X3Angel

Hey everyone, my name is Danielle and I am an 18 year old student new here at Bluelight. So far I love what i see, a group of people who understand the true meaning of being on an emotional plateau, but enough with the metaphoric language.  I am right here in Tampa Bay, FL having the time of my life, wont you come and join me....
 once you drop you cant stop


----------



## X3Angel

Hey everyone, my name is Danielle and I am an 18 year old student new here at Bluelight. So far I love what i see, a group of people who understand the true meaning of being on an emotional plateau, but enough with the metaphoric language.  I am right here in Tampa Bay, FL having the time of my life, wont you come and join me....
 once you drop you cant stop


----------



## X3Angel

Hey everyone, my name is Danielle and I am an 18 year old student new here at Bluelight. So far I love what i see, a group of people who understand the true meaning of being on an emotional plateau, but enough with the metaphoric language.  I am right here in Tampa Bay, FL having the time of my life, wont you come and join me....
 once you drop you cant stop


----------



## P.L.U.R

What's up guys, 23 year old female here. I live in MS and i've been in the scene for a few years. I've done enough drugs to kill a large animal. my birthday was monday and i made a promise to myself that i was going to lay off the stuff for a while, im loosing my fuckin mind. weed, of course is ok, but everything else has its up's and it's downs. don't get me wrong, there's nothing better than blowing up, while the music is going off, being with your friends....yall know what i mean..but ive done it(beans) so much, that im starting to think differently about it.its not something you want to abuse. because if you do, it changes....but it'll always be in me.it just does something to you.it makes you feel like no one in the world is a stranger.... now im not saying that im never eating a bean again, im just saying that it'll be once every six months or so..oh but i still go to parties..and JUNGLE by far, is my favorite, but i do like everything else. i have as much fun just being high at parties, because i know im not going to feel like shit when i leave...i roll off of everyone else's vibes.even if your sober you going to be nice as hell to someone that is rolling. IT'S NOT JUST THE DRUG, it's the ability to connect and feel totally at comfortable talking to a complete stranger...well i wont bore you anymore, im glad to have been introduced to Bluelight, i feel like i can relate to everyone that's here....P.L.U.R
The world isnt as big as it seems
"Can I smoke with you cheif thunder?"


----------



## EEasydoesit

23, female, Jen is my name, and I like to go see Phish...I don't do raves, but that might change someday.


----------



## Chewbacca

Gawd I am starting to feel old!!!
I am 27 y/o male.  Found the SF scene in '91, my high school buddies and I hung with it through college and my life is better because of it.  Met some absolutely amazing, wonderful, beautiful people along the way. 
Began to fall out of the scene in '95 (does anyone purposefully leave it?) as I became, OMG I hate to say it....more responsible?  Kept the vibe alive by rollin' at home with those close to my heart.  
Recently, I began to get the itch to check out the scene again, and found Bl.  So far this is a collection of  mostly good people who have true heart.  Hope to meet some good folks in the SF area, and maybe check things out again soon.
~C~


----------



## X3Angel

no, i did not mean to post that four fuckin times, yes i am a fuckin idiot sometimes, i will be the first to say it, had enough of me yet?
------------------
"You see things and you say 'why?', but i dream things that never were adn I say 'why not?'"-GBS


----------



## Chewbacca

Gawd I am starting to feel old!!!
I am 27 y/o male.  Found the SF scene in '91, my high school buddies and I hung with it through college and my life is better because of it.  Met some absolutely amazing, wonderful, beautiful people along the way. 
Began to fall out of the scene in '95 (does anyone purposefully leave it?) as I became, OMG I hate to say it....more responsible?  Kept the vibe alive by rollin' at home with those close to my heart.  
Recently, I began to get the itch to check out the scene again, and found Bl.  So far this is a collection of  mostly good people who have true heart.  Hope to meet some good folks in the SF area, and maybe check things out again soon.
~C~


----------



## Chewbacca

Gawd I am starting to feel old!!!
I am 27 y/o male.  Found the SF scene in '91, my high school buddies and I hung with it through college and my life is better because of it.  Met some absolutely amazing, wonderful, beautiful people along the way. 
Began to fall out of the scene in '95 (does anyone purposefully leave it?) as I became, OMG I hate to say it....more responsible?  Kept the vibe alive by rollin' at home with those close to my heart.  
Recently, I began to get the itch to check out the scene again, and found Bl.  So far this is a collection of  mostly good people who have true heart.  Hope to meet some good folks in the SF area, and maybe check things out again soon.
~C~


----------



## Chewbacca

Gawd I am starting to feel old!!!
I am 27 y/o male.  Found the SF scene in '91, my high school buddies and I hung with it through college and my life is better because of it.  Met some absolutely amazing, wonderful, beautiful people along the way. 
Began to fall out of the scene in '95 (does anyone purposefully leave it?) as I became, OMG I hate to say it....more responsible?  Kept the vibe alive by rollin' at home with those close to my heart.  
Recently, I began to get the itch to check out the scene again, and found Bl.  So far this is a collection of  mostly good people who have true heart.  Hope to meet some good folks in the SF area, and maybe check things out again soon.
~C~


----------



## Chewbacca

Gawd I am starting to feel old!!!
I am 27 y/o male.  Found the SF scene in '91, my high school buddies and I hung with it through college and my life is better because of it.  Met some absolutely amazing, wonderful, beautiful people along the way. 
Began to fall out of the scene in '95 (does anyone purposefully leave it?) as I became, OMG I hate to say it....more responsible?  Kept the vibe alive by rollin' at home with those close to my heart.  
Recently, I began to get the itch to check out the scene again, and found Bl.  So far this is a collection of  mostly good people who have true heart.  Hope to meet some good folks in the SF area, and maybe check things out again soon.
~C~


----------



## candiex

Hi everyone! My name is Candice and I'm a college student here in Chicago. I love all types of music, progressive, trance, euro, jungle, basically anything you can dance to. I've been rollin for almost a year now and loving it!


----------



## preacher

Im a 19 year old student that lives in ames iowa. im a student at iowa state university. majoring in construction engineering.
my favorive roll to date is the double stacked blue tulips(took 3 at once, ooops)


----------



## Chewbacca

X3Angel -
You and I must suffer from the same disease!!!!


----------



## Charmgrrl

Charmgrrl~19 year old female (duh) college student in Chicago Illinois.
i got bunk pills the first time and i'm so happy i didn't stop there. gave it another shot and I then fell in love with E, done and done. Only rolled three times, but there are so many more times to come...


----------



## XxCloudxX

Hi all my name is Will. I am 21 yr old male.
I live in NE Philly, and am currently a Computer Teacher  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	



Feel free to drop me a line at XxCloudxX@home.com
Or ICQ 5583140


----------



## SoCalTSGal

It's funny...I've been on this board for nearly seven months, a true lurker for five of those months. Posting like a little *fiend* now. I've seen this thread pop up off and on all that time...and never added my name to the list. Just another faceless name (As opposed to a nameless face? HA..) in a thread, I suppose. Welcome to Bluelight, for all of you new people. Stick around. I think you'll like it here. This place grows on you. It does. I think that a lot of us come here initially to learn more about this e-mazing new buzz we discovered and someone...a friend, probably...told you to check it out. If you pay attention, you learn most of what you need to know about E fairly quickly. Then what? After that, if you stick around and observe, you come to realize that this place has this strong sense of community...and you'll want to be part of it in a tangible way. There are some *totally* down and *kick ass* peeps here. I kid you not. That was not what *I* expected. I guess I didn't really know *what* to expect. All I can say is...it's a brave new world we live in. *Ya* baybee. Enjoy your stay...
Valerie here. {waving hello} 42, but only on paper. If we met, you'd say "No f**ckin' way". I *swear* it's true. hehe...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm living in LA now, for the past two years, after spending most of my life back east. Cleveland, Ohio mostly. Born 'n raised. You can take the grrl out of the Midwest, but you can't take the Midwest out of the grrl. But that's *all* good. I tend to see things as they are...a good survival skill to have in a place like LA. A good friend always tells me...Come baaaaaaacck Valerie! You're toooo close to "The Source". I knew exactly what he meant, without asking.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was looking for some adventure. I dunno. Mid-life crisis of a sort mebbe? Whatever. No Blockbuster Nights for *this* girl. Well, I found what I came looking for. Be careful what you wish for.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm "middle management" at a computer consulting firm. I won't bore you with the details. I love to roll and dance...a *total* convert. "What did you say? Classic Rock? What's *that*?" Uhhuh... Ya know what else? I can probably keep up with alot of *you* on the floor too. Ya baybee. "Roll face and dance like a BIG freak." Official motto of mah posse here.
Gimme Trance...gimme House...gimme another bean.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Travel is good...anywhere new. Well, anywhere new that poses no obvious threat of bodily harm anyway. HA.. Good movies are good. Good friends are good. Good food and good drink are *always* good. Bong hits are *very* good. Ya know...the usual stuff.
See ya around the board and I hope to meet some of you someday too! Lot's of socializing comes out of this place. Feel free to say hello when we cross paths here. I'm easy...but I'm *not* cheap.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



------------------
- Valerie
Remember this. If you never lie? You *don't* need a memory.


----------



## FunnyDust

hey cats~ jen here. I've been visiting this site for a while now but don't really post much, due to my lack of REALLY important things to say. I love how people have been saying that they've been ~rolling~ for "about a year now", or what have you. I don't really like to look at it that way. I've been enjoying this wonderful music and finding a passion for new, crazy things and people for over a year. I'm a student at Indiana University studying Audio Tech and Recording. Music is my escape but it is also there every second of every day. So I guess you could say I live in wonderland when I am in my element. I can't really say that any type is my favorite bc any beat/rhythm/melody that fills my soul with pure bliss is what I listen to. As for everyone else here, I've been reading your posts and you all crack me up. Every now and then I'll say what I'm worth for the conversation~
j.


----------



## Fusion808

what's up everyone, how's it... my name is Matt and I came across Bluelight a few months back from the pill reports page.  I'm 22, taking a break from school while living in Hawai'i, and have been exploring alternate ways of living thru music and chemistry for about 7 years now...  I suppose I've been perusing the plethora of mind altering substances in search of the perfect high/experience... and the bar is constantly being raised...  I'm an artist, a DJ, and an all around nice guy (at least I perceive myself as being such, I suppose there are a few people who would argue to the opposite.... but not too many at all).. It's my pleasure to meet you all...
Fusion


----------



## underscore_omega

Weeeeeeeeeerrdd Bluelighters.  Mr. Underscore repzntn 215 with an IQ of 162 and a pocket full of rye.
------------------
As a kid, I used to do Brain Teasers.  But it didn't like to be teased, so I gave it MDMA.. that shut it up!!


----------



## FoX

This thread is WAAAAAAAY too long...it is closed and is continued at http://www.bluelight.ru/ubb/Forum12/HTML/006915.html  .
------------------
_If it's orange and fuzzy, it's FoXy...._
"So,how's that working out for you....being clever?"-Tyler Durden, _Fight Club_
AIM: OrangeFuzzy1


----------



## liquidocean

Actually, i'm moving this to 1999 Archives....


----------



## Catch-22

Actually, I am moving this to the Best of Bluelight area.

Edit: Actually, now I am moving it to New To Bluelight.  This is like musical threads.  LOL


----------

